# New horse shopping criteria



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

Ok so I know how much everyone loves horsey shopping ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ So I've had a list shoved firmly into my hand ðŸ™„ of the criteria I'm "allowed" to have for the new neddy.
As a bit of background:
I'm 38 and 5ft 11", no idea what I weigh but I'm not a lightweight,  not huge either. I've ridden on and off since I was 16. Am a fairly competent rider who can walk, trot, canter, gallop and retain control lol. I've jumped up to 3ft 6 in the past and done some basic dressage tests and basic cross country. I have zero competitive nature or interest, I just enjoy having fun.
My core strength isn't what it used to be and I need to get fit, I have Fibromyalgia so pain can be an issue. Horse would be ridden an average of 4 times a week out hacking for now.
I'd like to eventually be having lessons on horse and having a play at everything 

So this is what I've been told...in my friends words... ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
MUST HAVES:
* Must hack alone
* Must live out
* Must be sensible, not spooky or silly
* Must load/travel
* Must be a bare minimum of 16hh up to whatever height will fit in a horse trailer lol (not a bloody Clydesdale!!)
* Must be a nice chunky type (still no Clydesdale!! Think Irish Draught build, I'll allow you a Clyde x)
* Must be a nice person on the ground (no dickheads, I'm not telling you again!!!)

PREFERENCES:
* Gelding preferred,  mare considered
* Any colour but grey ideally
* Preferably nothing older than 12
* Preferably something that wont need shoes

CONSIDERATIONS:
* Must fit into a horse trailer
* Young/unbroken not ideal UNLESS it is proven to be very sane and easy to do on the ground and is broken in professionally (again, this is NOT ideal except in exceptional circumstances!!!!)
* Green in schooling is no issue as can be worked on
* A horse that brings out the horsey passion in the RIGHT way, it doesn't have to be a tit to be fun!!!
* Enjoy looking but don't rush!!
* Current budget in 3k which will increase a bit as time goes on


ETA: The absolute MAIN points are that the horse must hack alone, live out and be the right height/type...most other things can be worked with/around in view of current budget 
I'd still like something that needs work/is s little bit of a challenge so a younger horse will be my personal preference 
Anything that anyone wants to add or comment on, feel free.


----------



## mandyroberts (4 April 2019)

Amusing ad but I think you will be lucky to find on a 3k budget - depends where in the country you live?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

In Shropshire,  certain things are negotiable. 
I've definitely seen a few that fit this criteria within budget but are mainly young horses to be fair. I have my eye on a few as we speak but wanted some extra input x


----------



## Pippity (4 April 2019)

I paid a bit more than that for a horse that a) only hacks in company at the moment, and b) is only 15hh.

I think you're going to struggle to find something on that budget, but good luck!


----------



## abbijay (4 April 2019)

sounds like you need a Clydesdale! 

 Fits in trailer 

 Not a dickhead, hacks alone, in company, sensible, etc. 
Why wouldn't you want a clydesdale?


----------



## RHM (4 April 2019)

Oh I love fantasy horse shopping! 
Literally mine fits every criteria, bar he is 13.2 and I wouldnâ€™t part with him if you gave me a blank check! Are you 100% non negotiable on height because for what you want in your budget you could get a lovely native that would fit the bill!


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 April 2019)

You do need to get on the scales. Remember to add 2.5 stone to your naked weight to allow for tack including saddle and clothing inc crash hat, boots etc to get your riding weight.

I'm your height, and we tall peeps especially have to be honest about what weight our horses can carry.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

abbijay said:



			sounds like you need a Clydesdale!
View attachment 31054
 Fits in trailer
View attachment 31055
 Not a dickhead, hacks alone, in company, sensible, etc.
Why wouldn't you want a clydesdale? 

Click to expand...

I would kill for one lol...how tall is yours???


----------



## abbijay (4 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I would kill for one lol...how tall is yours???
		
Click to expand...

He's 18.1hh (or thereabouts, the 18.hh measuring stick dangles off the floor). My coach, Emma, isn't small but it's only when someone stands next to him that you realise how big he is. 
I actually know of one in Shropshire, a touch smaller than mine that is looking for a permanent loan home but last i heard she may have found someone.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			You do need to get on the scales. Remember to add 2.5 stone to your naked weight to allow for tack including saddle and clothing inc crash hat, boots etc to get your riding weight.

I'm your height, and we tall peeps especially have to be honest about what weight our horses can carry.
		
Click to expand...

I will find some lol..I was 15 st last time I checked, when I weighed myself in full riding stuff with saddle it was 16.4, I only ride in synthetic saddles as I find leather ones too hard to carry and lift. 
I can definitely work on the weight while I'm horsey shopping


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

abbijay said:



			He's 18.1hh (or thereabouts, the 18.hh measuring stick dangles off the floor). My coach, Emma, isn't small but it's only when someone stands next to him that you realise how big he is.
I actually know of one in Shropshire, a touch smaller than mine that is looking for a permanent loan home but last i heard she may have found someone.
		
Click to expand...

How the hell do you fit him in a trailer..????? 
I think 17hh is really my max as I also have to consider our field shelter etc too. My late Clydesdale,  Goliath was 17hh x


----------



## ester (4 April 2019)

I mean realistically we all know already that the budget is tight, because that was the issue previously and why OP ended up with what she did .

I think the check list is excellent SLH, well done friend.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

Budget is currently double what it was before with a little scope to go higher  I have 3k now but could possibly make that a bit more in a month or so.
Still tight but more realistic??


----------



## abbijay (4 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			How the hell do you fit him in a trailer..?????
I think 17hh is really my max as I also have to consider our field shelter etc too. My late Clydesdale,  Goliath was 17hh x
		
Click to expand...

I need to put you in touch with my friend who breeds and deals in clydesdales. He will sell you one that is "the height you want", he asks what height you want and then will tell you every horse he wants to sell you is that height


----------



## blodwyn1 (4 April 2019)

You definitely need one that won't suffer from separation anxiety with your set up. I also think one that is older and established is important as you have now seen that the lack of facilities won't be suitable for a youngster.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

That's a fair point.
My friend and I plant to buy a Shetland each to try to combat the separation issues. So everyone will always have a companion.  Do you think this will work??


----------



## ester (4 April 2019)

shetlands you say... 

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-129129.html


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 April 2019)

3k is still a very tight budget for a no problems straightforward weight carrier. They are out there, but take some finding, and there are many that purport to be such but aren't.

Do take this opportunity to work on your fitness and shift some weight. My mare is a 16.1hh IDx cob, and just the stamp that you are looking for, but I didn't expect her to carry me when I was 15+ stone. I shifted the weight then started riding her again .


----------



## blodwyn1 (4 April 2019)

Shetlands are real escape artists and may not stay with the one that needs company! Also it is further expense and you have a limited budget. Have you thought about a Suffolk punch? The colony stud sometimes looks for homes for their geldings.


----------



## Denbob (4 April 2019)

I've just seen one which might be interesting for you although might be a bit far! Not sure how to send a Facebook post so might not work :S


----------



## sportsmansB (4 April 2019)

Given your budget and criteria, why wouldn't you consider an older horse rather than a youngster? I would be looking for something that had done my job for several years (proven) rather than hoping something might 
If you are hacking 4 x a week then a healthy horse of 14+ could give you several good years and you'd have a better idea of what you were buying.


----------



## ihatework (4 April 2019)

Iâ€™d say keep saving!
You can buy what you want on the budget but it will be young and unproven and just pot luck as to whether itâ€™s unflappable from the off.


----------



## windand rain (4 April 2019)

Might have to drop your height a bit for your budget as vanner cobs are 10 a penny but rarely more than 15.2 They are out there sold a 15hh cob for a friend for Â£900


----------



## Meredith (4 April 2019)

May I PM you?


----------



## eggs (4 April 2019)

In your situation I would be looking for an older 'done it already' horse rather than a young green horse.  An ID x could well be what you are looking for.


----------



## PeterNatt (4 April 2019)

I would want it to be 100% bombproof/spook proof when ridden by itself in the heaviest of traffic.  (There is a good reason for this and that is that if it ever suffers from an injury that when being rehabilitated in can be gently hacked along the roads to get it fit again.


----------



## SpringArising (4 April 2019)

SLH, I think you need to be sensible with this next one. 




			Young/unbroken not ideal UNLESS it is proven to be very sane and easy to do on the ground and is broken in professionally (again, this is NOT ideal except in exceptional circumstances!!!!)
		
Click to expand...





			Green in schooling is no issue as can be worked on
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother going back to getting something that's caused you grief in the past. A young unbroken horse might seem like they're alright when no pressure is being added, but they might be completely unsuitable under saddle. They might be a fizzy bucking sort who needs work seven days a week. Youngsters are too much of a gamble. Get yourself a horse that you can enjoy NOW. Not MAYBE once they're backed and might turn out alright.

Get something that is PROVEN. It's what you need after all the hassle you've been through with this one. IIRC you had another green horse a few years back who you came off out hacking then sold. I think it's wise to admit that young and green horses perhaps just aren't right for you, and that's fine. Just enjoy the horses that are. That's what it's all about. 

I also think 3k is pretty ambitious for what you're asking. I think you either need to look at doubling that, or looking at an older horse who's ready to step it down a level.


----------



## tashcat (4 April 2019)

I couldn't agree with sportsmansB more - I would recommend a slightly older one through and through! Not at all aimed at you OP, but it's such a pet peeve of mine that people want a youngster so 'it will last' - a 15 year old could have 10 wonderful years left, whilst a 7 year old could have half that - you just never know with horses!

My last boy passed at 25 and he was still doing everything he did as youngster, only with twice as much enthusiasm and cheekiness! 

Our current boy is rising 13 and also acts like a gangly twit so don't let age steer you away from the golden ones! 

Might also help with the budget


----------



## ester (4 April 2019)

Equally, I got mine at 12 and 13 years still didn't feel like enough (14 if you count the fact he is still around just not doing anything). We just hadn't quite 'finished'


----------



## ihatework (4 April 2019)

ester said:



			Equally, I got mine at 12 and 13 years still didn't feel like enough (14 if you count the fact he is still around just not doing anything). We just hadn't quite 'finished' 

Click to expand...

But 13 years of the right horse is better than 13 months of the wrong one that was purchased because it was cheap and younger!


----------



## tashcat (4 April 2019)

ester said:



			Equally, I got mine at 12 and 13 years still didn't feel like enough (14 if you count the fact he is still around just not doing anything). We just hadn't quite 'finished' 

Click to expand...

Not sure you ever quite finish!!  And the 14 years together (so far!!) sounds wonderful


----------



## SallyBatty (4 April 2019)

I got mine when she was 16 and she is still going strong at 29 with no sign of wanting to slow down and retire yet.


----------



## ester (4 April 2019)

True IHW, but it will influence future buying choices too (though I'm def not up for a baby, insufficient patience  )


----------



## ihatework (4 April 2019)

Possibly too young
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/gorgeous-rid-hunter-allrounder/Horses/560876

Possibly not substantial enough
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-2hh-ish-gentlman/Horses/562045

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/-3-500-...bob-is-a-16-2-hh-heavy-weight-c/Horses/560045

Bob worth a call? Right stamp? Will depend on how RS sour he is


----------



## Leo Walker (4 April 2019)

If the cob is sound he looks like he would suit!


----------



## gunnergundog (4 April 2019)

This is being said nicely and with the best intentions but my advice would be to bide your time and use it to a) increase your budget and b) decrease your weight.  Doing both of those will open up the choice of suitable horses available to you.

I would also add 'correct attitude' to your list of 'must haves'.  You should go for the sort of horse that says 'yes, now what's the question?'  Not the type that goes 'mmmm.............maybe if you make me......am not sure......are you going to give me the confidence to do it Mum?'  I would forget youngsters and also challenging types....make it your challenge to improve the already perfect horse that you are going to buy!    If you are only going to be riding four times a week, this is very important.  You won't want something that comes out of the field roaring like a lion after a couple of days off!

Take your 'sane friend' (as I dubbed her on a previous thread) to as many viewings as possible and DO NOT BUY ANYTHING WITHOUT HER APPROVAL and a good 5 stage vetting!  Remember, it is the horse you need and not the horse you want......I think someone made this profound statement on one of your other threads.

Good luck, don't be impatient and enjoy the process.


----------



## {138171} (4 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			Possibly too young
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/gorgeous-rid-hunter-allrounder/Horses/560876

Possibly not substantial enough
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-2hh-ish-gentlman/Horses/562045

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/-3-500-...bob-is-a-16-2-hh-heavy-weight-c/Horses/560045

Bob worth a call? Right stamp? Will depend on how RS sour he is
		
Click to expand...


Bob is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Pc2003 (4 April 2019)

Definitely the right attitude/ willing nature.
10 years ago when I got rid of my horrible backwards thinking welshie I was desperate for something amenable and just a nice attitude to life. It makes this so much easier. Every question you ask, he will give you 100% every time. Yes he has a massive personality but having something that is genuine and willing makes a huge difference. 
With your set up it sounds like you really need a non stressy laid back type


----------



## Goldenstar (4 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			If the cob is sound he looks like he would suit!
		
Click to expand...

I would be somewhat spooked by the needs one to one with an experienced rider and I would be concerned that hacking alone might be an issue .


----------



## Goldenstar (4 April 2019)

The ID is way to fat I would not go there .
Love the 14 yo I really hope he falls on his feet


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

You lot are fab, I love the honesty here â¤
Ok so I'm going to spend some time losing weight, I need to do this anyway so horsey reasons are excellent motivation plus the less weight I carry the less the Fibro can bug me (I hope..!!). I've been riding my friend's 7 yr old 14.1/2 cob mare everywhere and she genuinely doesn't seem to have any trouble carrying me, doesn't even break a sweat..!!
I'm going to desperately try to add to my budget, though being realistic I doubt I can extend it by a huge amount. 
I would absolutely LOVE another Clydesdale so may see what's about on the shorter side and I will open myself up to the idea of an older, proven horse.


----------



## blodwyn1 (4 April 2019)

On horsequest there is a 13yr old comtois gelding 16h who looks lovely but does have cushings. He is 2,000.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

blodwyn1 said:



			On horsequest there is a 13yr old comtois gelding 16h who looks lovely but does have cushings. He is 2,000.
		
Click to expand...

Comtois are lovely but short in the leg. If I go for another draft horse then it would need to be a Clyde or Shire as I find they are a bit more versatile.
With that said, I've just watched his video and he's lovely so I've messaged them


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

A couple of ads I've looked at...

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130513.html

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130050.html


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 April 2019)

I think your budget is fine *if* you go for something older. Instead of saying no older than 12, I'd be thinking 12+ would be ideal. Don't go for a youngster even if they seem unflappable.


----------



## ihatework (4 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			A couple of ads I've looked at...

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130513.html

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130050.html

Click to expand...

The Friesan is horrid,
The grey I smell a rat


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			The Friesan is horrid,
The grey I smell a rat
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## ester (4 April 2019)

The friesan is also bay so not a friesian. 

The grey there is something wrong with 

what about mine that came with 2 shetlands


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 April 2019)

I'd avoid things that say 'not suitable for a novice'. You're not a novice but why not go for something that you can trust 99% of the time and have fun with.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			A couple of ads I've looked at...

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130513.html

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130050.html

Click to expand...

The Friesan is not a good example of the breed to put it politely.
I guess the grey will be an out and out thug and heâ€™s way to cheap I smell a whole nest of large rats .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 April 2019)

blodwyn1 said:



			On horsequest there is a 13yr old comtois gelding 16h who looks lovely but does have cushings. He is 2,000.
		
Click to expand...


Prascend gets very expensive.  I wouldn't touch someone else's Cushings horse with a bargepole, it's different when they are your own when they are diagnosed.

Have a look on Preloved, there were quite a few in Yorkshire on there a week or so ago, also look at DD.  There are sometimes some gems in amongst the dross.  In fact I've seen one, that, if we win the Lottery this week (so I can buy more land), I am having - you'll know which one i mean LSH but she is above your budget.


----------



## indie1282 (4 April 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			The Friesan is not a good example of the breed to put it politely.
I guess the grey will be an out and out thug and heâ€™s way to cheap I smell a whole nest of large rats .
		
Click to expand...

I agree about the Friesan.

Also the grey is dodgy - no weight carrying good hunter will be 1k!


----------



## indie1282 (4 April 2019)

I'd like to see proper pics of him stood up side on but he has a lovely face. A bit out of budget but could be worth saving for something like his type..

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-131525.html


----------



## indie1282 (4 April 2019)

You said you liked a grey...

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-129504.html


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

I'm actually not keen on greys lol. But obviously the right horse wont be a bad colour


----------



## indie1282 (4 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I'm actually not keen on greys lol. But obviously the right horse wont be a bad colour 

Click to expand...

Sorry - I thought when you said 'Any colour but grey ideally' to mean you wanted a grey lol.


----------



## Lammy (4 April 2019)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=Irish+Draught

I would want to know what lumps and bumps exactly mean but worth a ring.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...tml?link=/search?keyword=Irish+Draught&page=2

I like him too depending on the reason for backing late and what heâ€™s been like since.


----------



## ester (4 April 2019)

The photos of the first are terrible! 

I rather like the ginger, he's been in work for a couple of years but yes I'd want to know why too.


----------



## Lammy (4 April 2019)

ester said:



			The photos of the first are terrible!
		
Click to expand...

Arenâ€™t they! I mean do people want to sell their horses or not??


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 April 2019)

I really don't like the first st all plus she's only for light hacking which is not what I'm looking for. 
Second is nice but if not broken till 9 then he's not much more of a bet then an 8 year old would be?


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (4 April 2019)

indie1282 said:



			You said you liked a grey...

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-129504.html

Click to expand...

This looks nice, at least worth a look if you're nearby


----------



## Tihamandturkey (5 April 2019)

I thought i'd read somewhere that the above organisation had a terrible reputation ðŸ¤”


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			A couple of ads I've looked at...

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130513.html

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130050.html

Click to expand...

What is a nice horse like the grey doing being sold for a grand?  Poor love, and youâ€™d probably need deep pockets ultimately.


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2019)

Rosiejazzandpia said:



			This looks nice, at least worth a look if you're nearby
		
Click to expand...

Lovely horse, showing a bit of wear and tear. But Iâ€™d love something like him in my field.


----------



## Equi (5 April 2019)

Mine is 19 and still challenging on hack/on the ground sometimes, but a saint to ride in general. Ive had him 3 years and in that time have built both him and myself up a lot, and i know i only have another year or 2 if that but what he has given me is invaluable and my expectations for any new horse after him will be so high...but on paper/first viewing i would NEVER have considered him and only did buy him because i had been loaning him thus knew him. It did teach me though that i will never buy a horse without a loan first...so im going to have a shhiiiiiiitttt time getting another horse after him.


----------



## indie1282 (5 April 2019)

amymay said:



			Lovely horse, showing a bit of wear and tear. But Iâ€™d love something like him in my field.
		
Click to expand...

I really like him. He's got a lovely kind face and looks like he's done a fair bit and would do really well in a quieter job.


----------



## Red-1 (5 April 2019)

I would not choose Bob, if they say he is stubborn to school, stubborn to load and they have not been able to sort that in a professional stables then I would not go there, He is a big horse to be stubborn!

The ginger hunt/event - I would go look at that one myself, and the ability to loan too. What's not to like???

The grey at the dealer, I would be ??? at the contact details being withheld when it is trade. Surely if you are truthful you would shout your name far and wide!


----------



## ihatework (5 April 2019)

See, I wouldnâ€™t completely write off Bob from the advert, which has no air of professionalism about it. There is a good chance he has just been fecked off by muppets.

Given he is within an hour of OP Iâ€™d at least call and possibly view to suss him out.

Granted he could be a big stubborn sour lump thatâ€™s not easily sorted and I wouldnâ€™t be travelling across the country for him! 

But not many of the others genuinely look strong enough to be carrying 15-16 stone regularly


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			Granted he could be a big stubborn sour lump thatâ€™s not easily sorted and I wouldnâ€™t be travelling across the country for him!
		
Click to expand...

My money is on him indeed being a big stubborn sour lump, but he is the right stamp and he is fairly local to the OP, so he could be worth a cautious look. Ex RS horses are often quite tricky when they go back to private homes, they know all the tricks, but maybe he is just school sour and needs out.

I love the chestnut (don't we all!), but he's not up to enough weight.


----------



## alexomahony (5 April 2019)

You're probably looking at the right time with the hunting season just ending I imagine there'll be some nice slightly older hunters floating around on the market  

Happy shopping!


----------



## SpringArising (5 April 2019)

Phrases I would avoid:


Needs one to one rider 
Experienced home needed 
Can be stubborn 
Ideal bloke's horse (when they say this you know it's bad...)
Loves his job on the field
Will hunt all day
Can be stubborn  
None of the horses linked sound suitable for you. 

One thing that struck me about your list is that there's a whole list of metrics that you want. Instead of saying "I want a horse who is X years old and Y hands tall and Z colour", why not say, "I need a confidence giving horse who can make me feel safe without being a total donkey" - that way you leave yourself open to far more options.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 April 2019)

The grey will be a bit wild and untrained and lumps and bumps does not sound good she does look sweet
The second is more interesting and you would need to know the back story nice looking ID donâ€™t usaully end up sitting about not broken .
However for for OP I would say no she has no school and no back up for sorting stuff out I might have a punt at a horse like that for MrGS but I have daily help never need to hack alone , a school ,a fit young man to deploy if necessary it makes something like that less of a risk .
Most of these big reasonably conformed big horses who are cheap will be carrying soundness issues and 3k to buy and quickly and easily become 6k and ongoing cost 
In OPâ€™s situation she needs to be looking for a horse doing the job she wants it for no project work to do.
These horses except the 14yo chestnut ( who I think is not draughty enough for what OP describes ) are just not doing the job she needs the horse for and are wonâ€™t be sound enough .
Sound enough thereâ€™s the thing Op might well find a nice horse who has for example hock arthritis who would hack and live out comfortably for years .
Itâ€™s a question of trying to find a way through all the conflicting pluses and minus .
Now then SLH that Fresian , get a grip I am going to intruct your sane friend to whollop you on the head with a wet haddock .
Keep looking .


----------



## chaps89 (5 April 2019)

HorseQuest ref 206868 Ad is a bit vague and he looks a bit weak behind but it's not a great photo

HorseQuest ref 202047 possibly a bit small but otherwise sounds good?

HorseQuest ref 206433 depends on the heart problem, if you're mostly back if 4 days a week it may not be an issue?

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_67919.html Doesn't say how big she is but in the 16hh-16.3hh category. Hasn't ever cantered and might be a bit too quiet but it's a Clyde 

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_67130.html Depends whether you like Welsh!

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_67665.html Doesn't mention hacking


----------



## ester (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I really don't like the first st all plus she's only for light hacking which is not what I'm looking for.
Second is nice but if not broken till 9 then he's not much more of a bet then an 8 year old would be?
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused, what's wrong with an 8 year old?


----------



## paddy555 (5 April 2019)

SpringArising said:



			One thing that struck me about your list is that there's a whole list of metrics that you want. Instead of saying "I want a horse who is X years old and Y hands tall and Z colour", why not say, "I need a confidence giving horse who can make me feel safe without being a total donkey" - that way you leave yourself open to far more options.
		
Click to expand...

this. 

Also you say you are happily riding a 14.2 cob ATM. Do you really need a 18h horse? Height doesn't necessarily equal weight carrying. Years ago I worked with horses and we had several fells and dales. We put  heavier men on the dales and they carried them all day. They were also fun, little b*uggers, naughty and everything else BUT they were safe. You could look at a younger tall Dales type, have it professionally broken so someone else with the facilities has got it hacking alone and behaving. It would last a long time, live out, cope with only 4 rides a week but be sparky enough to be fun and to continue it's training. Not a sec D (too many potential  problems) but something along the Dales/cob type lines. It would also then easily fit into the trailer!


----------



## ester (5 April 2019)

The one I posted was Dales x friesian (apparently) so chunk with a bit of extra height.


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (5 April 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Phrases I would avoid:


Needs one to one rider
Experienced home needed
Can be stubborn
Ideal bloke's horse (when they say this you know it's bad...)
Loves his job on the field
Will hunt all day
Can be stubborn 
None of the horses linked sound suitable for you.

One thing that struck me about your list is that there's a whole list of metrics that you want. Instead of saying "I want a horse who is X years old and Y hands tall and Z colour", why not say, "I need a confidence giving horse who can make me feel safe without being a total donkey" - that way you leave yourself open to far more options.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree! I never have a type or size in mind whenever I've been looking, never had an interest in Warmbloods but now I've ended up with a Belgian one who is perfect for me and gives me so much confidence


----------



## ester (5 April 2019)

Ellzbellz97 said:



			Totally agree! I never have a type or size in mind whenever I've been looking, never had an interest in Warmbloods but now I've ended up with a Belgian one who is perfect for me and gives me so much confidence 

Click to expand...

Realistically you do need a size/type in mind when you are 15st though, I say this as someone who is also about that.


----------



## Floxie (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			* Any colour but grey ideally
		
Click to expand...




SatansLittleHelper said:



			I'm actually not keen on greys lol.
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh I see what you mean - might have been better phrased 'and colour EXCEPT grey ideally' - because it reads the opposite way, which is why everyone keeps finding you grey horses


----------



## eggs (5 April 2019)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Exactly my thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Mine too!

SLH - I think this really does show that you need someone to help you decide which horses to go and see


----------



## Leo Walker (5 April 2019)

ester said:



			Realistically you do need a size/type in mind when you are 15st though, I say this as someone who is also about that.
		
Click to expand...

You carry that well! I'd have said 2 stone lighter at least


----------



## Nasicus (5 April 2019)

chaps89 said:



http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_67919.html Doesn't say how big she is but in the 16hh-16.3hh category. Hasn't ever cantered and might be a bit too quiet but it's a Clyde 

Click to expand...

Oooh I love the sound of Ferm, but doesn't say if she'll hack alone?


----------



## Antw23uk (5 April 2019)

You need this one really ....... He ticks all the boxes other than he needs shoeing (I've tried BF, he's a whoose!) and I'm not sure i'd sell him for 3k although I am thinking of selling him!


----------



## ester (5 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			You carry that well! I'd have said 2 stone lighter at least
		
Click to expand...

I know, actually a bit more now. That's why when people say you can always tell when you are putting on weight because your clothes get tighter I've had to point out it's not always the case when I sit here in the size 14 trousers I've been wearing for years- when I was 2st +  lighter (I didn't ride F at this weight obv). Also why I have been careful to tell anyone who I've ridden for what current weight actually is  as it matters. It's a bit infuriating given the level of fitness/exercise!


----------



## Tarragon (5 April 2019)

I would be wary of buying a small pony as a companion unless you are careful to match their management. You don't want to end up with having to keep them apart because one is always on a diet and the other needs feeding up! Then you end up with adding two more so you have a small companion for the small companion and a big companion for your horse


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2019)

I am guessing the dun has gone and now you are looking for a more suitable horse.  I would suggest you join the facebook group 'Dodgy Dealers' and each time you see the perfect horse advertised in a dealers or trade yard (look for 'T' on the advert) go to the site and have a good search.  Many dealers sell through so called private home (P) but you will be amazed what you find out if you try hard enough.  Many dealers have various names or slightly differing names.

There will always be a reason, usually a sad or bad one, when a big good looking 'perfect' horse finds himself in a dealers yard.  There are of course, good honest dealers out there that could source you a young rough Irish horse, but it will only be just broken, probably the day before you see it, and it will still be a decent price.  You will then need a few more thousand to make it into your perfect horse.  

An older hunter may well fit your bill but remember those brave bold hunters likely will have had a good previous life, used to stabling in the worst of weather, fit and kept mannerly.  At 15 plus you will find one in your budget easily but it will have baggage and may not thrive without facilities.  If you know people in the hunting world it would be worth asking if there is anything looking to slow down.  That way there is more chance of finding a genuine owner looking to do the right thing by their old horse, rather than an owner who just dumps it for a few hundred quid at the end of its useful life for them.

You really don't need an 18h horse, a properly conformed horse of the right type will carry you without being a giant.  Here is a couple of examples of the ideal type for someone with your remit.  The rider is 6'1", look how the horse takes the leg up.  You would be very surprised if I told you what it measures.  One is a maxi cob, the other a big vanner type, but both have done dressage at local level, the black horse (17.1) has even won on a regular basis, only prelim and novice, both can jump a small track and both can cross country and pop small solid fences.  Finding these weight carrying types is so hard, no one breeds them anymore, the current trend is small coloured cobs.












Very best of luck in your search, take your time and as much relevant advice as you can to avoid another wrong one.  Always remember if it looks too good to be true it will be !! Horses are meant to be fun after all.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Ok to clarify on the size of horse height wise.
I'm prepared to compromise on several things on my list, people have mad some excellent,  valid points. However,  I didn't,  at any point, say I needed/wanted an 18hh..!!! Yes, I ride a 14.2 but I feel like an absolute plank on her. I'm not prepared to compromise the height of horse as I know what "I" need in order to feel comfortable and safe. I'm not trying to be petulant,  I just am never comfortable on little horses, I feel seriously underhorsed and don't enjoy the experience at all.
SpringArising, thank you, the wording you have there makes more sense 

Antw23uk, hes bloody lovely..!!!!

AA thank you for your input. It makes sense. I really am only looking for a 16.2 (ish) height horse so I don't know where the 18hh came from lol.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

This is the wanted ad I have posted.

Wanted:
16-17hh chunky type horse. (ID x, Clyde x, Shire x types)
For hacking, fun rides, low level jumping etc...just a straight forward fun leisure horse.
Gelding preferred but mare considered. 
Must hack out alone without bother. (Nothing spooky, silly)
Must be ok with traffic.
Must live out.
8-15 years ideally
(Budget up to 3k)
Am in Shropshire but prepared to travel for the right horse.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (5 April 2019)

I'd want to see some proper pics of him, but what about this one? https://www.horsemart.co.uk/beautif...lding-rising-10-years-16-hands-/Horses/562939


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

FestiveFuzz said:



			I'd want to see some proper pics of him, but what about this one? https://www.horsemart.co.uk/beautif...lding-rising-10-years-16-hands-/Horses/562939

Click to expand...

If I could personally hand pick a horse then this is what I'd buy  â¤â¤â¤â¤ but I'm not sure my budget will quite stretch


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2019)

FestiveFuzz said:



			I'd want to see some proper pics of him, but what about this one? https://www.horsemart.co.uk/beautif...lding-rising-10-years-16-hands-/Horses/562939

Click to expand...

Read the advert again, I read it has clearly stating on several occasions he is not straight forward.


----------



## ihatework (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			If I could personally hand pick a horse then this is what I'd buy  â¤â¤â¤â¤ but I'm not sure my budget will quite stretch 

Click to expand...

Heâ€™s only Â£500 over budget. Itâ€™s got to be worth a call to see if there is any room for negotiation. But if he is as described he should be snapped up at that price, he is what a lot want. His topline is a little light for a weight carrier but you might get away with it.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Ok I've been offered a 16.1 very chunky cob type, 12 years old, good in EVERY way BUT she has a wind issue which prevents her from doing slot of hard and fast stuff such as hunting. However she is still able to jump, do fun rides etc. There was an issue where she got choke and had her windpipe scratched which is what caused the problem. She's 2400. Thoughts??


----------



## SpringArising (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			If I could personally hand pick a horse then this is what I'd buy  â¤â¤â¤â¤ but I'm not sure my budget will quite stretch 

Click to expand...




FestiveFuzz said:



			I'd want to see some proper pics of him, but what about this one? https://www.horsemart.co.uk/beautif...lding-rising-10-years-16-hands-/Horses/562939

Click to expand...

*Needs loving experienced home with confident rider. Is calm and gentle with a novice rider but not a dope on a rope. Would be happier with some exciting work and stimulation from an experienced rider. Would enjoy a busy active home with a variety of work such as fun rides and beach rides as well as hacking, schooling and jumping etc.. Needs the right person who he will stay with for the rest of his life as he will form a very strong and loving bond. Right partner match and home critical.*

NO NO NO AND NO!


----------



## SpringArising (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Ok I've been offered a 16.1 very chunky cob type, 12 years old, good in EVERY way BUT she has a wind issue which prevents her from doing slot of hard and fast stuff such as hunting. However she is still able to jump, do fun rides etc. There was an issue where she got choke and had her windpipe scratched which is what caused the problem. She's 2400. Thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

NO. This is coming from someone who had a horse with a wind issue.


----------



## ihatework (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Ok I've been offered a 16.1 very chunky cob type, 12 years old, good in EVERY way BUT she has a wind issue which prevents her from doing slot of hard and fast stuff such as hunting. However she is still able to jump, do fun rides etc. There was an issue where she got choke and had her windpipe scratched which is what caused the problem. She's 2400. Thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d float the scope report under vets eyes. What sort of workload is she currently doing.

Iâ€™d want to rule out allergy/COPD as that is a ballache to deal with.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2019)

Fern - stiff as a plank, on the forehand and cost a fortune in hay.

COPD horse - Ventapulmin - Â£70 a tub, on a biggish horse, one tub will do 2 weeks ish.


----------



## SpringArising (5 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Fern - stiff as a plank, on the forehand and cost a fortune in hay.

COPD horse - Ventapulmin - Â£70 a tub, on a biggish horse, one tub will do 2 weeks ish.
		
Click to expand...

And that's if it works.


----------



## indie1282 (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			If I could personally hand pick a horse then this is what I'd buy  â¤â¤â¤â¤ but I'm not sure my budget will quite stretch 

Click to expand...

You can always make an offer - you are only Â£500 under the price...


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 April 2019)

indie1282 said:



			You can always make an offer - you are only Â£500 under the price...
		
Click to expand...

For a horse that needs a 'confident rider' and 'needs some exciting work and stimulation from an experienced rider' ? Doesn't sound at all like the safe and easy horse that the OP wants and needs.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 April 2019)

until i got to the end of that ad i thought he sounded perfect but as soon as i saw needs a confident rider and likes to be busy, alarm bells were ringing.  it could mean that if he isnt in full work keeping his mind occupied he would be a handful.   NOT what SLH needs, and what she needs is the key to the search...

also, NO to the mare with the breathing issue,  dont buy a horse with an existing health issue....


----------



## ihatework (5 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			For a horse that needs a 'confident rider' and 'needs some exciting work and stimulation from an experienced rider' ? Doesn't sound at all like the safe and easy horse that the OP wants and needs.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™ll teach me to read the whole advert ðŸ¤£


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Ok well the look of the black cob type is exactly what I'd love â¤â¤
Will pass on the windy mare lol


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 April 2019)

yes he looks like the type you have described,  just be patient, the right one is out there but may be a little older than you would ideally slike, but there is more chance of an older more sensible horse being closer to your budget and SAFE o you can enjoy riding again....i will keep looking anyway..


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Thank you ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
I really really appreciate the help and input from everyone


----------



## Meredith (5 April 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



*just be patient,*

the right one is out there but may be a little older than you would ideally slike, but there is more chance of an older more sensible horse being closer to your budget and SAFE o you can enjoy riding again....i will keep looking anyway..
		
Click to expand...

As above.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Ok I've been offered a 16.1 very chunky cob type, 12 years old, good in EVERY way BUT she has a wind issue which prevents her from doing slot of hard and fast stuff such as hunting. However she is still able to jump, do fun rides etc. There was an issue where she got choke and had her windpipe scratched which is what caused the problem. She's 2400. Thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

I have a 16.3hh Shire X with a slight roar but I was gifted him. He's a star in every other way and knowing him now I would pay for him however I also went to see a younger horse who sounded very similar to my big chap.  He sounded like a steam train and struggled with anything above a walk.    It would very much depend on what the wind issue is and how severe it is for me to look at a horse with problems. I'd also expect it for be cheap... very cheap


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Something like this??
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...5&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3500&page=4


----------



## ester (5 April 2019)

It's broken, they just aren't saying where... and if she is sold from field it's entirely possible it's recent and no one really knows what she will stand up to. (I added the last bit because if a horse was previously a bit broken, but had proved it could stand up to what I wanted to do then I might consider it, one that is currently in no level of work to vet from I wouldn't)


----------



## SpringArising (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Something like this??
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118808224/16-hh-farm-fun-rides-hack-poss-broodmare.html?link=/search?keyword=Sports+horse&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3500&page=4

Click to expand...

No. 'Not suitable for regular work in the school. Sold from field.'

Sounds like she's either a dud in the school or has a health issue.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 April 2019)

'Not suitable for regular work in the school' = lame. She's Â£1300 for a reason, and if she is lame that is too much anyway. Also she's 'sold from the field'.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 April 2019)

why not suitable for work in the school, and sold from field usually means she wont be seen ridden.    i always worry with sold from field as it could mean lots of things, maybe soundness issues or not well behaved to ride....


----------



## ihatework (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Something like this??
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118808224/16-hh-farm-fun-rides-hack-poss-broodmare.html?link=/search?keyword=Sports+horse&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3500&page=4

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m getting a little concerned with your selections. A sports bred horse sold from the field really does not fit your brief


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 April 2019)

Has Bailey gone to his new home now?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 April 2019)

I'd like more info, but this mare looks like it might be worth ringing for a chat.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...html?link=/search?keyword=safe&sectionId=3365


----------



## Red-1 (5 April 2019)

https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/206955


ETA - I like this one so much I have had to have  serious conversation with Mr RED - who says no more horses. I think someone will have a huge load of fun with this horse, and yes, I wish it could be me! 

It says home of top importance which indicates movement in the price.

A thoroughly nice horse.


----------



## chaps89 (5 April 2019)

I can't see the photos to the latest one you linked to but I don't think buying something out of work/sold from the field is a good idea for you OP, sorry. 
You won't know what the horse is like once back in work/fit and it could be very different to how it's described. 
I think something already in work so you can get on and go and focus on forging a partnership rather than having to build fitness or putting work into schooling is probably what you need to be looking for. 
Something like that but currently in work does seem to be on the right lines.
Also, why doesn't it school?

The horse with the wind problem wouldn't necessarily put me off. 
If it will be living out and is currently fit and doing the same level of work or more than you will do with it, I'd consider it - subject to seeing the vet notes and getting an up to date vet opinion on prognosis.
Ultimately I think for Â£3k you're going to struggle for sane and sound so it's about finding what is an acceptable compromise for you. 
Different people will have different compromises. 
I'm not advocating going out looking for trouble/something broken but I wouldn't necessarily rule it out in your situation.


----------



## Floxie (5 April 2019)

Red-1 said:



https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/206955

ETA - I like this one so much I have had to have  serious conversation with Mr RED - who says no more horses. I think someone will have a huge load of fun with this horse, and yes, I wish it could be me!

It says home of top importance which indicates movement in the price.

A thoroughly nice horse.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I LOVE this one! He looks so similar to mine in the face <3 I'd like him!


----------



## ester (5 April 2019)

chaps89 said:



			Also, why doesn't it school?
		
Click to expand...

Because it's broken  we have one of those, did a suspensory branch sound for hacking 48 weeks of the year.


----------



## Red-1 (5 April 2019)

Floxie said:



			Oh I LOVE this one! He looks so similar to mine in the face <3 I'd like him!
		
Click to expand...

I know. I wish he was a bit closer then I *may* have gone for a look, but it would be hard to do a 6 hour round trip when Mr RED has said no. LOL.

ETA - I was looking for OP, but when I saw him I did not post him on here until Mr Red had said no


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 April 2019)

Red-1 said:



			I know. I wish he was a bit closer then I *may* have gone for a look, but it would be hard to do a 6 hour round trip when Mr RED has said no. LOL.

ETA - I was looking for OP, but when I saw him I did not post him on here until Mr Red had said no 

Click to expand...

He looks lovely, but IMHO he's not chunky enough for SLH. He's a little light of bone for his type.


----------



## Red-1 (5 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			He looks lovely, but IMHO he's not chunky enough.
		
Click to expand...

Be perfect for me  but I agree, maybe not for a 15 st rider. Maybe, depending on if OP likes a half hour tootle round the block a few times a week, I guess he would cope with that. 

TBF, mine was a bit small for me when I bought her, but I have now lost 2 1/2 st and counting. A great boost to the diet!


----------



## Horsekaren (5 April 2019)

when i was looking with a similar budget i found that a good weight carrier that is a good hack/ good all rounder are worth their weight in gold. I'd perhaps up the age slightly.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 April 2019)

I know it's hard, but if SLH could get her weight down to 13 stone - ish it would open up a lot more options horse wise.

Well done on the weight loss, Red-1, horses are a great motivator, aren't they?!


----------



## ester (5 April 2019)

Red-1 said:



			Be perfect for me  but I agree, maybe not for a 15 st rider. Maybe, depending on if OP likes a half hour tootle round the block a few times a week, I guess he would cope with that.

TBF, mine was a bit small for me when I bought her, but I have now lost 2 1/2 st and counting. A great boost to the diet!
		
Click to expand...

I've decided it's poo picking that does it! (or lack of)


----------



## Red-1 (5 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			I know it's hard, but if SLH could get her weight down to 13 stone - ish it would open up a lot more options horse wise.

Well done on the weight loss, Red-1, horses are a great motivator, aren't they?!
		
Click to expand...

It crept on after I was injured, then I had a vit D deficiency, then I lost Jay Man. Needed motivation and my new mare was just it. I was too big to start with, and thought it was a risky venture - heck it is even risky buying a DRESS in a smaller size to grow into! But, yes, it has been a great motivation as she is beautiful and I really want to do her justice. 

We did short rides for months, until I had lost 1 1/2 st, since then we have been doign pole work clinics aplenty. 

In the mean time she has grown an extra inch to 15.3 and blossomed (she was only rising 5). Now rising 6, we look more suited.

No rush.

But I really do like the look of the horse I linked to, I hope he finds someone who wants to do him proud.


----------



## tashcat (5 April 2019)

I like Red-1's suggestion, and definitely sounds like there's some flexibility in the price, especially at 17. 

Against the grain a bit but would be interested to hear more about the one with wind issues, a definite warning sign but wouldn't entirely put me off before seeing her vet record..

Changing the topic slightly, but blummin heck this is hard! I've scoured through the usual websites, and its a struggle to find anything up to size, and if so in budget!


----------



## gunnergundog (5 April 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/mjlequestr...019162/2333340623352498/?type=3&theater&ifg=1

Very naughty of me as way over budget.  If you look at her facebook page she has had quite a few of similar stamp, so may be worth saving a few more pennies and keeping your eye on her ads.  I don't know her, so buyer beware.

You may also want to window shop on the Hunters for sale and wanted facebook page, but beware of end of season cast offs.


----------



## ihatework (5 April 2019)

gunnergundog said:



https://www.facebook.com/mjlequestr...019162/2333340623352498/?type=3&theater&ifg=1

Very naughty of me as way over budget.  If you look at her facebook page she has had quite a few of similar stamp, so may be worth saving a few more pennies and keeping your eye on her ads.  I don't know her, so buyer beware.

You may also want to window shop on the Hunters for sale and wanted facebook page, but beware of end of season cast offs.
		
Click to expand...

I saw him and had the same thought! 
Although to be fair a shire that goes like he does will more than likely need a job. Lovely boy.

But thatâ€™s what you have to pay for a weight carrier with some quality


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 April 2019)

This not chunky enough?

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...link=/search?keyword=16.3hh&maximumPrice=3500


----------



## blodwyn1 (5 April 2019)

Height does not mean necessarily a weight carrier. Also draught breeds were bred to pull not carry weight on their backs. I do feel SLH is still selecting horses she likes rather than the type she needs. I do hope she finds the right horse this time.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 April 2019)

gunnergundog said:



https://www.facebook.com/mjlequestr...019162/2333340623352498/?type=3&theater&ifg=1

Very naughty of me as way over budget.  If you look at her facebook page she has had quite a few of similar stamp, so may be worth saving a few more pennies and keeping your eye on her ads.  I don't know her, so buyer beware.

You may also want to window shop on the Hunters for sale and wanted facebook page, but beware of end of season cast offs.
		
Click to expand...

I am half looking atm and liked this one but itâ€™s too big for us and probaly not enough quality to stay sound at our job


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

I missed the bit where it said sold from the field ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£
Faracat I absolutely LOVE the look of that one but she's only 6 so I thought people might say she's too young. My friend that is helping sent me her link too lol.
I'm not looking at any of these particular horses with a serious wish to view/buy but thought I'd see what people are thinking as my friend seems to have a slightly different idea of horse. 
And I'm just confused ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## indie1282 (5 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			Thatâ€™ll teach me to read the whole advert ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I must have glanced through it lol.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 April 2019)

Yes she's on the younger side, but if she fits the bill after a detailed chat with the owner I wouldn't necessarily hold that against her myself (especially if she is currently doing everything that you want, the ad doesn't mention hacking so more info is needed). You may decide that it's a risk that you don't want to take and that is fine. 

I think that whatever you view, it would be worth dragging sensible friend along though.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 April 2019)

Tihama said:



			I thought i'd read somewhere that the above organisation had a terrible reputation ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...


Did you mean DD? - you can find a good horse amongst the dross, if you know what you are doing

Or the dealer?  I have heard mixed reviews but know someone experienced who has bought a horse there recently, apparently once the deposit had been paid the dealer wasn't as easy to get hold of to arrange vetting/transport etc but the horse passed vetting and seems to be doing well.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Red-1 he's gorgeous..!!

A few more things to add:

* Tiddlypom is right, losing weight will be very beneficial and I'm starting with that right away.
* For a while I'm happy to just have a title around the village on something till the weight is shifted etc. Horse will not have to work too hard.
* I'm working on adding to my budget but is easier said than done. I may not get far past where I'm at.
* Most of the horses I have linked too are just random perusals rather than serious thoughts, just trying to ascertain whether I'm on the right track or not. Clearly not at this point.
* My so called "sane" friend has a slightly different idea of what I'm looking for than people here so I'm a bit confused to be honest. She sees nothing wrong with a younger horse as long as "it's head is screwed on" and it will hack alone. I'll be sorting transport for the local school soon too so schooling can be worked on safely with an instructor.
* I'm not looking for a horse to set the world on fire I admit but I really don't want a plod. I'd like something with a big of go in it, albeit safe at the same time. Something a bit rough around the edges is fine as long as it's not a "dickhead" as my friend so eloquently puts it ðŸ™„ðŸ™ˆ
* And yes, Bailey has gone to his new home.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 April 2019)

I am glad you have got Bailey away .
Just keep looking 
Look for a horse thatâ€™s been doing the job you want it to do ,not a project your facilities are not flexible enough .
So thatâ€™s hacking and living out ,those things are not negotiable.
Then prioritise .


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

The Shire is lovely but MJL have an unpleasant reputation so even if I could afford him I doubt I'd buy there


----------



## indie1282 (5 April 2019)

I think the best thing to do is continue with your weight loss  - dropping a couple on all honesty will open up a lot more horses to you. Continue riding your friends horse for now and try to save up more money.

You may also have to travel a bit further to find the perfect horse. For example, I am in Cornwall and the type if horse you are looking for would probably be in budget for 3k.  But, you have to transport it back so obviously theres a cost. 

A younger horse is 'necessarily' out if the question but it's not the best route imo. It also depends on what you call young. I would say a youngster is between 3 - 5. 

Also, any horse can live out if its fed and rugged correctly with adequate shelter.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Thanks Indie. We were thinking from 5-6 upwards that has been hacking out alone for some time and has a sensible outlook on life. I'm open to most things but I will be very honest and say that I'm reluctant to spend (what is to me) a large some of money on anything over 14/15, however wrong I might be on that.


----------



## QueenDee_ (5 April 2019)

https://classifieds.horseandhound.c...-horse/heavyweight-17-1-percheron-hack-502103

Might be a bit too big/young (17.1hh, 7yo) and doesn't sound like he has been in much work recently (owner injury) but looks the sort you are after so thought i'd link.


----------



## gunnergundog (5 April 2019)

[QUOTE="SatansLittleHelper, post: 13976280, member: 91106"
* My so called "sane" friend has a slightly different idea of what I'm looking for than people here so I'm a bit confused to be honest. She sees nothing wrong with a younger horse as long as "it's head is screwed on" and it will hack alone. .[/QUOTE]

This comes back to a horse having the 'correct attitude'....something I suggested should be in your list of 'must haves' a few pages back.  To give you an example............a few years back I went to see Vere Phillipps with a view to buying a six year old.  I wanted something that was up and running as had been there and got the T-shirt many times over in my life with 4 year olds and being well over 60 at the time, I didn't want to be hitting the deck regularly and I wanted some FUN.   I rode a couple of horses and then Vere said that he had just the horse for me but that it was only 4.  I was adamant I was not going to buy, but as he tactfully pointed out, at my age, it was the attitude of the horse that was paramount and not the packaging.  He was right of course.  It takes a skilled nagsman though to be truly able to assess the character of a horse.  So, if your 'sane friend' is able to deliver on this score then go with the flow and don't be confused!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2019)

Red-1 said:



https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/206955


ETA - I like this one so much I have had to have  serious conversation with Mr RED - who says no more horses. I think someone will have a huge load of fun with this horse, and yes, I wish it could be me!

It says home of top importance which indicates movement in the price.

A thoroughly nice horse.
		
Click to expand...

I very nearly suggested this one, the price would need to come down, but would he really appreciate being chucked out for the rest of his life.  He has known a good life by the look of him.


----------



## Meredith (5 April 2019)

Some thoughts from an oldie who also had a limited budget, although I am smaller than you SLH.

Quotes from friends when I was horse hunting.

Donâ€™t buy the horse you want, buy the horse you need.
(This one is for the oldies) Buy the horse you need in 2 years time, not the horse you need now.
( 2 years flies by. I have had my new mare for over a year.)

 I have no facilities at home either so hacking alone and easy handling and travelling were my priorities.
I had lost my 15.2 Warmblood x and I was approaching 70. My present horse is a 15hh 13year old coloured cob x mare. Not what I wanted but she suits me now.Thank goodness I listened to friends and had them vet adverts before inquiring. I always took one of these friends with me to view. It took me over 4 months of searching before I bought.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2019)

gunnergundog said:



https://www.facebook.com/mjlequestr...019162/2333340623352498/?type=3&theater&ifg=1

Very naughty of me as way over budget.  If you look at her facebook page she has had quite a few of similar stamp, so may be worth saving a few more pennies and keeping your eye on her ads.  I don't know her, so buyer beware.

You may also want to window shop on the Hunters for sale and wanted facebook page, but beware of end of season cast offs.
		
Click to expand...

You might want to google the various names and aliases of Miss Stanier/


----------



## be positive (5 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I very nearly suggested this one, the price would need to come down, but would he really appreciate being chucked out for the rest of his life.  He has known a good life by the look of him.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly wouldn't sell a much loved horse to a home with no facilities however genuine the buyer seemed, I have previously turned people away if the home did not fit with my expectations, I am not that fluffy but would expect at least a stable to be readily available so an older horse could have some respite from bad weather.

I think the search needs to be done patiently, the horse the OP really wants/ needs is going to be well over budget at almost any age,  the younger green one that has a sensible brain, is a good hack, up to weight and sound will command a decent price even if it's schooling needs further work, the older one with miles on the clock that has stayed sound will be valuable as a schoolmaster so to my mind there needs to be a compromise and that could be a vice you can live with, a blemish that does not affect soundness or a declared soundness issue that requires regular medication or you go for a recent import from Ireland and take a bit of a gamble that it is as described, either way it will not be found instantly, play the long game, read between the lines in the ads, as well as reading what is said thoroughly and be prepared to wait, sometimes a higher priced horse doesn't sell for some reason and they may be prepared to drop especially if it is at livery.


----------



## {138171} (5 April 2019)

I know he's out of your price range but Britagie on DD is incredible!


----------



## ihatework (5 April 2019)

My new saying is in horse buying you can have cheap-sane-sound, generally whatever you are looking for you can find one to meet 2 criteria.

So sound and sane but it wonâ€™t be cheap.

Cheap and sane but it wonâ€™t be sound

Cheap and sound but it wonâ€™t be sane.


----------



## J&S (5 April 2019)

We are constantly on the look out for safe, sound, sane weight carriers for RDA.  They are so very hard to find.  We take horses to the RDA Championships every year so they need to be very well educated either previously or by us. Lovely oldies are the favourite but we have had some very good younger ones who have then later moved on to private homes. This type of horse does not come cheaply. 5k would not be unusual.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			My new saying is in horse buying you can have cheap-sane-sound, generally whatever you are looking for you can find one to meet 2 criteria.

So sound and sane but it wonâ€™t be cheap.

Cheap and sane but it wonâ€™t be sound

Cheap and sound but it wonâ€™t be sane.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard this before, it's definitely something to think about.
Clearly I need to get more in the money pot and lose weight,  those seem to be the two most important things by the looks of it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 April 2019)

indie1282 said:



			Also, any horse can live out if its fed and rugged correctly with adequate shelter.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely yes, almost all horses can live out. However, SLH does not have any stabling available on site as back up for a sick or injured horse which needs separating from the others. It's been an issue in the past. I'm with BP, I wouldn't sell a horse to a home with such limited facilities, I'm afraid.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Absolutely yes, almost all horses can live out. However, SLH does not have any stabling available on site as back up for a sick or injured horse which needs separating from the others. It's been an issue in the past. I'm with BP, I wouldn't sell a horse to a home with such limited facilities, I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...


Neither would I


----------



## indie1282 (5 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Absolutely yes, almost all horses can live out. However, SLH does not have any stabling available on site as back up for a sick or injured horse which needs separating from the others. It's been an issue in the past. I'm with BP, I wouldn't sell a horse to a home with such limited facilities, I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I meant more that all  types of horses can live out - obviously sickness or box rest for example would be difficult but a lot of people only have fields so what do they do? Maybe her set up needs to change if it's been an issue in the past?


----------



## Red-1 (5 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I very nearly suggested this one, the price would need to come down, but would he really appreciate being chucked out for the rest of his life.  He has known a good life by the look of him.
		
Click to expand...

No, you are right, he would prefer to come live with me!  

Mr Red still says no


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2019)

Red-1 said:



			No, you are right, he would prefer to come live with me! 

Mr Red still says no 

Click to expand...

Can't you hide him somewhere ? I hid Ted the Twit with the cows, he blended in fine !


----------



## indie1282 (5 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Thanks Indie. We were thinking from 5-6 upwards that has been hacking out alone for some time and has a sensible outlook on life. I'm open to most things but I will be very honest and say that I'm reluctant to spend (what is to me) a large some of money on anything over 14/15, however wrong I might be on that.
		
Click to expand...

I have 2 horses, both from foals ( same stallion, dams are full sisters) one is 13 and was quite a handful as a youngster, very sharp and forward. He still can be a handful now but has chilled out a lot and is a much nicer ride.

My other was sweet, kind and willing when I broke him and is still the same. He is a lovely boy. 

So I would say temperament and attitude is important if considering a younger horse but I would choose something that has done a fair bit - not something newly broken. It doesn't have to have set the world on fire but it should be hacking out regularly and sensibly.


----------



## tashcat (5 April 2019)

I do agree a four year old with its head screwed on could be way more suitable than a mental teenager.. but having a youngster takes a lot of time and commitment, and you're ultimately responsible for setting them up for the future. With limited facilities, I'd wonder if that might be a bit of a struggle. I've also heard horror stories about bigger horses like IDs taking a bit longer to mentally mature - a few friends have over horsed themselves this way. 

So I'm biased as I'm firmly in the 'olden but golden' camp, and despair at the amount of novices taking on youngsters (again, not at all aimed at you OP, I haven't followed any previous posts!)

QueenDee_'s suggestion is lovely!

I know these are over budget, but seem really sweet:
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130903.html 
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-130825.html

These are more in the price range.. but all seem to have no behind at all! (Is that normal for shire/ clydesdale types, or are these just terrible examples for their breed??) I confess to knowing nothing about heavyweight.. heck even middleweight horses but no harm in linking I guess!
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-129495.html
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-129338.html
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-129816.html


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Woah ok so this took a bit of a turn ??
I can take a fair bit of constructive criticism but this feels a bit more like an attack just because I'm not on a livery yard etc ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥
We (my friend  and I) can't be the only people in the world who manage with fields and a shelter?? ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”
No, we don't have a stable but we do have various yards around us where we can stable if needed. My friend had to do this with her horse when she went lame at the beginning of last year. It wasn't ideal but it got sorted.
We have 4/5 very well maintained acres split into two adjoining fields (can be opened out into one large field which we do over winter) with secure fencing. Both fields have self filling troughs and we have a large, solid field shelter. This is all on a private farm with CCTV etc. My friend and I live either side of our village and the field is right in between, less than a mile from either of our houses. We have a huge bridleway system up the road from my house on a beautiful country park forestry. Once I can sort a trailer I will also have better access to several local riding centres/schools etc. 
It's not exactly roughing it ðŸ™„


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Double post ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## Leo Walker (5 April 2019)

I was surprised at the comments. I would much rather a horse of mine went to SLH than went to a livery yard with no turnout all winter, or turnout in knee deep mud in tiny paddocks being ridden in endless circles in the school. And that is the reality for quite a lot of livery yards


----------



## windand rain (5 April 2019)

No you are not the only one we have pure grass keep they live out 24/7 no shelters or stables have a holding pen and if push came to shove could clear out the storage as a stable The horses are never sick or sorry and if they were I would take them to a horspital. All will stable sensibly if needs be but rarely do. The 28 year old came to me so stiff and sore he could barely walk his options were live in for 7 months no turnout or 24/7 turnout with me he now gallops round the field and races with the filly. He has llived at least 2 years longer than his owner thought. He was a bit poorly this year he got a bit runny tummy and a bit colicky but I treated him in the holding pen He is 100% well again. He is back out tormenting the filly and happy as larry. To be honest if people are so critical of the best way to keep a horse in my opinion I wouldnt want their horse as it will likely have problems either in wind or limbs but hey ho each to their own. I Try not to buy much over 2 years old and prefer them to be under a year


----------



## Meredith (5 April 2019)

I thought we were all trying to fing SLH a suitable horse whilst considering everything relevant, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 April 2019)

Thanks LeoWalker and windandrain â¤



Meredith said:



			I thought we were all trying to fing SLH a suitable horse whilst considering everything relevant, nothing more, nothing less.
		
Click to expand...

Too be fair that's what I thought too..!! Until people started saying they'd never sell a horse to such limited facilities ðŸ˜£


----------



## ihatework (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Thanks LeoWalker and windandrain â¤



Too be fair that's what I thought too..!! Until people started saying they'd never sell a horse to such limited facilities ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

I was a bit surprised too, because letâ€™s face it all you want is a straight forward, non-blood type, happy hacker.

I wouldnâ€™t sell you anything that wasnâ€™t up to weight or who was young/green/tricky because I donâ€™t believe you have the experience or facilities to deal with it.

But for what you want/need I would.

In fact I have a lovely teenager out on loan who lives in a not dissimilar set up, he has been there probably 4-5 years now and is very happy and loved.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (6 April 2019)

I would be useless at helping you as I buy with my heart rather than head! I made sure I had someone sensible with me when I bought mine - even if you do know what youâ€™re doing a second opinion is invaluable.  The only thing I can add is that I bought mine as a 6 year old, ISH more tb than draught. Quiet, sweet, put in field for a week and get back on with no issues. Heâ€™s now coming up 9 and heâ€™s a very different horse! Heâ€™s still great overall and Iâ€™m learning with him on a yard with professional help but heâ€™s now a big strong fit horse (oops) and I could easily find myself out of my depth despite being fairly  experienced. He only now feels like he has grown into himself (heâ€™s quite a rangy build and about 16.3) and is showing what he actually is if that makes sense?


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 April 2019)

Meredith said:



			I thought we were all trying to fing SLH a suitable horse whilst considering everything relevant, nothing more, nothing less.
		
Click to expand...

Not having a basic stable available on site is relevant, even when a horse lives out 24/7 (and I'm all in favour of that). It was sparked off by a link to the ad for the lovely 17yo, who an experienced poster opined would be used to TLC and may not take to living out. It was also relevant during the Bailey episode. OP had to handle and feed him out in the open, whereas a stable would have been very handy.

Horses have a habit of getting sick or injured at the most inopportune times and IMHO even a basic set up should have stabling of some sort (it needn't be posh) available for instant use in an emergency.

So whilst it might seem picky, IMHO the lack of stabling is a factor to take into account during the OP's search for a new horse. 

ETA Otherwise, SLH's facilities sound great.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Not having a basic stable available on site is relevant, even when a horse lives out 24/7 (and I'm all in favour of that). It was sparked off by a link to the ad for the lovely 17yo, who an experienced poster opined would be used to TLC and may not take to living out. It was also relevant during the Bailey episode. OP had to handle and feed him out in the open, whereas a stable would have been very handy.

Horses have a habit of getting sick or injured at the most inopportune times and IMHO even a basic set up should have stabling of some sort (it needn't be posh) available for instant use in an emergency.

So whilst it might seem picky, IMHO the lack of stabling is a factor to take into account during the OP's search for a new horse.

ETA Otherwise, SLH's facilities sound great.
		
Click to expand...

Not aimed specifically at TP:

I am not sure that you can equate TLC and a stable.  I do sometimes wonder if the way horses are kept nowadays contributes to the unsoundnesses that seem to be prevalent.  I think most horses would love SLH's set-up and cope well with 24/7 turnout with access to a shelter, which I would imagine can be used to restrict movement if necessary.

I absolutely love the look of the ArdennesxShire mare.  Sadly we didn't win last night's Lottery, so I can't buy more land to put her on.


----------



## Red-1 (6 April 2019)

I genuinely suggested the 17yo one as he looks wonderful, the later photos on the advert shows him to have a fair bit of bone, and yes, as I said, I do think he would take 15 st for short hacks, but not that much for longer or athletic work, especially factoring in his age. 

Genuinely I also said that when I bought my horse she was also too small for me but yes, that has been an incentive to lose weight as I have set weights (i/e I will not jump until I am X weight) and that has chased me into action. When I got her she was a bit smaller and lighter than this one and I was a bit lighter than you, but very comparable in terms of % wise. If I had not lost the weight, we would still be doing less than we can now. 

I personally don't have a problem with a field/shelter set up for an established horse, as long as the land is free draining and there is somewhere dry to stand. I made a comment that the horse would rather live with me (and included two emojis to show it was tongue in cheek) as I do really rate that one. Apologies if you took that as a personal attack. I don't think a field is ideal for training a youngster, but then I think you would have a nicer owner experience with a more established horse anyway (which the 17yo is).

Of the others that tashcat suggested, I don't really like the three at the bottom, but other people may. Of the two at the top, one looks sweet, but the other is a notorious dealer which has their own FB page for horror stories! Have a look on the Dodgy dealers site too.


----------



## milliepops (6 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Not aimed specifically at TP:

I am not sure that you can equate TLC and a stable.  I do sometimes wonder if the way horses are kept nowadays contributes to the unsoundnesses that seem to be prevalent.  I think most horses would love SLH's set-up and cope well with 24/7 turnout with access to a shelter, which I would imagine can be used to restrict movement if necessary.
		
Click to expand...

at the very least, for an older horse I think 24/7 turnout can extend their working life, particularly the sort of work the OP wants to do.  So I agree for an established horse it could be absolutely ideal.

I took my 2 oldies, both have had busy lives and lived in relative "luxury" but having soundness niggles, and turned them out 18 months ago. Like SLH I have access to stables a short distance away if we got in a fix, and they have a shelter.  Best thing I could have done for them, they are hopping and skipping round the place like youngsters and tbh if there was someone that wanted to hack 3 times a week I'd get the tack out for them again!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (6 April 2019)

All our horses live out, including the thin skinned competition ones. They have the best rugs when needed, freedom, mates and a v natural lifestyle. They all thrive and if I ever come back as a horse, I want it to be one of mine! They truly live a life of luxury!

https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 April 2019)

I do think that some of the comments on here were phrased in a very unkind way. 

I do think that having a plan of what to do if a bad injury/illness occurred is wise for all horse owners, regardless of facilities.

I think that the more time I spend with my horses/other liveries horses/neighbours horses the more I realise that one answer doesn't fit every horse. We must never lose our ability to be flexible and do what is right for the horse in front of us. Also experienced horse people and Vets do get it wrong sometimes. You do the best you can with the information and facilities available at the time and if something isn't working - change it!

I have rehabbed a tendon injury on a TB who couldn't tolerate being stabled. An electric taped smaller paddock was what the Vet and I came up with for her. The leg healed and she was sound on it until her death. 

A local horse owner has a horse that had a hoof operated on. They gated off their shelter to make a loose box and the horse is recovering well and is now at the point that she can be turned out.

I've known people use rehab livery despite having their own stables.

Are any of the above wrong or indicative of lesser care?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (6 April 2019)

Whoops, link doesn't work for some reason. Hang on.....


----------



## PoppyAnderson (6 April 2019)

Can't get link to work for some reason. 197808 on horse quest. This one.


----------



## indie1282 (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Woah ok so this took a bit of a turn ??
I can take a fair bit of constructive criticism but this feels a bit more like an attack just because I'm not on a livery yard etc ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥
We (my friend  and I) can't be the only people in the world who manage with fields and a shelter?? ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”
No, we don't have a stable but we do have various yards around us where we can stable if needed. My friend had to do this with her horse when she went lame at the beginning of last year. It wasn't ideal but it got sorted.
We have 4/5 very well maintained acres split into two adjoining fields (can be opened out into one large field which we do over winter) with secure fencing. Both fields have self filling troughs and we have a large, solid field shelter. This is all on a private farm with CCTV etc. My friend and I live either side of our village and the field is right in between, less than a mile from either of our houses. We have a huge bridleway system up the road from my house on a beautiful country park forestry. Once I can sort a trailer I will also have better access to several local riding centres/schools etc.
It's not exactly roughing it ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

I think your set up sounds lovely. In an ideal world we would all have an emergency stable if need but sadly not all of us have that! 

I think the comments about horses used to being spoilt with stables and such to be unfair and rather inappropriate. I would bet that nearly all of those horses would love a happy life out 24/7 with good company.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 April 2019)

I have a horse away on loan where thereâ€™s no stable but a big field shelter and shelter under a huge oak tree which has a tree house in it .
But I would not have let him go if the lady loaning did not have access to a stable at a friends a few minutes away in a disaster .
Jâ€™s a laid back person used to travelling who would settle somewhere strange so that made the arrangement ok for me as I knew moving him in a emergency would be easy to do .


----------



## be positive (6 April 2019)

I think the comments about stables have been taken a little out of context and were not meant as a personally as is now being implied, I keep mine mainly out but know that many horses take a while to settle to a new home and routine so the benefit of having a secure stable to bring them into during that time should not be dismissed, especially if buying a horse from a home where it has lived a long while, being able to keep to a similar routine for at least the first week or two usually helps with the process and is one that is so often brought up on here when someone is having issues with a new horse.

The OP wants one to live out and I agree that there are not many that will not be happy doing so but not all settle immediately, some may be best with geldings and be disruptive or clingy with mares, I have one gelding here that became very difficult when out with a mare yet until I put him out with one I had no idea he would be so clingy, his whole personality changed beyond recognition.

Buying any new horse will be a learning curve, having very limited options of how it is kept will potentially make that learning curve more interesting, not everything can be assessed before purchase however hard we try, which is why I have at times not sold to a home I considered unsuitable for the individual, selling can be as difficult as buying if the seller really cares about the horse .


----------



## rara007 (6 April 2019)

Be patient! Iâ€™m as impulsive as anyone but thereâ€™s so many dodgy dealers in the â€˜generalâ€™ riding horse market you really do need to keep your eyes fully open. 
Also be realistic with your weight. If maintaining a lower weight is going to be tricky thereâ€™s no point getting a horse that canâ€™t carry your more normal weight. Despite the best will in the world and love for the horse IME human weight management is a complicated and you can end up too big for a horse even when you do want to ride it. No one wants a pet riding horse theyâ€™re too big for so have to watch others enjoy!


----------



## Amymay (6 April 2019)

Red-1 said:



https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/206955


ETA - I like this one so much I have had to have  serious conversation with Mr RED - who says no more horses. I think someone will have a huge load of fun with this horse, and yes, I wish it could be me!

It says home of top importance which indicates movement in the price.

A thoroughly nice horse.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t he smart!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

I'm a little calmer now, I admit I did feel a bit attacked about where the horses live ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³
3k might not seem much to some people but it's an awful lot to me. I will lose weight, I will try to add to the budget....but ultimately things are what they are. I have no intention of moving from my field set up. I like being on the farm, it's quiet and I don't have to deal with some of the idiots I've met at livery yards ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ

I've just had this from the Oracle (sane friend lol):

"Yeah ok I've been reading through that forum thingy you told me to look at and some of it is spot on. I'm not telling you to buy some boring old yak Im saying you need one with the right general outlook. I think someone on there put it as ATTITUDE, which imho is perfick. The TYPE of neddy you want definitely mixes with what you need, if you like big hairy clumpy things that's up to you  Its the attitude bit we seem to be struggling with here; sensible doesn't always = boring. It actually doesn't have to be a dickhead to be fun!!!! I don't give a rats ass if its 5 or 15, you can deal with it but it has to be sane. If you want a 5 year old then buy one but for the love of God make sure it has been doing the job, hacking for now, for at least a year and is safe and reliable. The set up you have is fine, but a stable would help, fo you still have that woman down the road to contact for that? Anyway stop being such a bloody wimp about everything and chillax"

In case anyone hasn't noticed...she doesn't do "big hairy cart horse things" but she knows I love them. ðŸ™„ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## ester (6 April 2019)

I think I <3 your friend


----------



## Red-1 (6 April 2019)

That is the second message from your friend that I have agreed with.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (6 April 2019)

Though I haven't read through every reply on this thread I do feel for you OP. 
You seem to have a great set up, most horses thrive being out and moving around 24/7, we have a herd at my yard who are all approaching 30 and are running around like youngsters thanks to 24/7 turnout. 

When I bought my first official horse after loaning for years I picked a 3.5 year old Welsh x cob who had just been backed. I had a field with nothing but running water and shelter from the trees. Everyone said I was doomed and would never manage but I did, and we eventually got out hacking and schooling in the field. 

Have you thought of approaching riding schools near you to ask if they have anything suitable that they may want to part with?

I wouldn't go strictly with age, I would consider a younger horse who has its head screwed on. For example, my rising 5 year old is a saint to hack out, she's brilliant in every way, compared to my friends 20 year old who is a nightmare to hack and is just so spooky that any hack is nerve wracking and unenjoyable. 

I'm sure the right horse will come along, there are so many out there and I think you will find something in your budget; a lot of genuine sellers will be willing to negotiate price to a secure and loving home


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 April 2019)

*Lauren Carpenter posted in Eventing - UK*

Advert on facebook Eventing UK.  Confo not great but if advert honest it would have a chance of doing OP's job.


----------



## windand rain (6 April 2019)

I really like that one AA


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



*Lauren Carpenter posted in Eventing - UK*

Advert on facebook Eventing UK.  Confo not great but if advert honest it would have a chance of doing OP's job.
		
Click to expand...

I really like him, going to message them


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

ETA: Ignore this post lol

Thoughts on this guy??

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118903781/beautiful-gentle-giant.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3000&page=7


----------



## Leo Walker (6 April 2019)

I like him as well!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 April 2019)

He's quite a weak looking horse...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

I have today discovered I have the chance to buy a horse that I've known on and off since he was a foal. He's a Comtois x cob, 16hh approx, literally the most bomb proof chap I've ever met in my life. Hacks out alone*, was broken in from the field (!!), loads, travels, good for farrier etc, lived out all his life, not stressy, has been taken out and shown in hand, handled by and ridden by kids Â£2500 there is only one snag to him........

* ETA: hacking is all he's ever done under saddle.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 April 2019)

What's the snag?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

He's  only just rising 4


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 April 2019)

What does sensible friend think of him?


----------



## ester (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Thoughts on this guy??

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118903781/beautiful-gentle-giant.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3000&page=7

Click to expand...

If those photos are true representations of his conformation, particularly the direction of his front feet I'd be concerned about his longevity.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

She thinks he's hideous lol. She is concerned he's a bit young but she knows of him and knows his general temperament is second to none and as he's fairly local feels he may be worth a look?


----------



## Goldenstar (6 April 2019)

The horse does not look well and it may be a unfortunate photo but I would be seriously concerned about the stance of the front legs .
If itâ€™s local you have nothing to lose but just donâ€™t get carried away


----------



## blodwyn1 (6 April 2019)

Is he 4 this year? A known horse is always good as you can establish exactly what he has done. I myself bought a 4yr old last year because of her temprament. At 5 she is going through the kevins but nothing i cant handle as she has never had a bad experience in her life.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

Sorry, the horse in the ad and the Comtois x are different horses.
Horse is 4 this year but was a late foal so not sure when exactly.


----------



## windand rain (6 April 2019)

Never hurts to look sometimes the gem is under your nose


----------



## bonny (6 April 2019)

Iâ€™d go and see the 4 year old, huge advantage to have known him all his life and what heâ€™s done, the age wouldnâ€™t matter as long as heâ€™s sensible. Do you have a photo of him ?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

I don't have any pics but could try to get some. His Mum was the sweetest mare, I am not really a mare person but I'd have bought her instantly â¤


----------



## bonny (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I don't have any pics but could try to get some. His Mum was the sweetest mare, I am not really a mare person but I'd have bought her instantly â¤
		
Click to expand...

He sounds great, donâ€™t be put off with his age


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

This one looks nice??
https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/hunter/angel-called-deidre-506118


----------



## bonny (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			This one looks nice??
https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/hunter/angel-called-deidre-506118

Click to expand...

Donâ€™t buy anything thatâ€™s not safe in traffic


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 April 2019)

How would she cope with a tractor and trailer?


----------



## blodwyn1 (6 April 2019)

I agree not safe in traffic is a big no!


----------



## be positive (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			This one looks nice??
https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/hunter/angel-called-deidre-506118

Click to expand...

A good type but the traffic issues are not what you need.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

Ahh I was thinking we don't have as much traffic by us. 
Any more thoughts on the local comtois x??


----------



## ester (6 April 2019)

I don't see an issue with going to have a look WITH your friend


----------



## blodwyn1 (6 April 2019)

Go and try him get someone to photo and video him, take your friend. Watch the videos back and then go and try him again if it is positive.


----------



## DabDab (6 April 2019)

This one doesn't have much info and I can't tell what her front legs are like, but looks the right sort of type:

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...ds/horses-livestock/horses-ponies/all/bewdley


----------



## be positive (6 April 2019)

ester said:



			I don't see an issue with going to have a look WITH your friend 

Click to expand...

I think it worth a look, if it has the right attitude and has been hacking out sensibly it could be just what you want and you can school on yourself, my only reservation would be if it will be too heavy for the job you have in mind, I know heavyweight cobs can do well but some really would struggle if too much is expected of them and suspect that is the concern of your friend.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			ETA: Ignore this post lol

Thoughts on this guy??

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118903781/beautiful-gentle-giant.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3000&page=7

Click to expand...

Tis a cheap unhealthy looking moose and the other one you highlighted - Deidre is an unsafe horse being very cleverly marketed.  How do you quantify 'light traffic' ? face a push bike or face anything as long as you stuff her in a gateway and have two other horses shielding her from the traffic ?

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the ad, they are clearly stating she is unsafe so are in the clear for mis selling, just clever wording.


----------



## Meredith (6 April 2019)

be positive said:



			A good type but the traffic issues are not what you need.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed
Not a good idea to buy a potential problem. ( whatever it is )


----------



## SpringArising (6 April 2019)

One thing I will say about youngsters, is that they can and will change once they become more confident about life and don't look to you for everything. So while this rising 4 year old might be nice now, bear in mind that he's going to get to an age when he's going to start sussing you out, testing what he can get away with and possibly change considerably. And 16 hands of Comtois is a lot to handle if he starts deciding to throw himself around a bit... how would you feel about that? As a three and four year old my horse was the easiest ever. At five, now I'm asking more of him and he's getting fitter and fitter and more sure of himself, he can be sharp as $hit.

I still think you should get something proven. And stop justifying horses with health and mind issues.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 April 2019)

I would definitely go and look at the 4 yr old.  I viewed my cob when she was 2, she was sensible then, absolutely bombproof in heavy, noisy, rattley traffic and she is still the same, sensible horses don't change as they get older unless they have a dreadful experience.  He sounds like just what you are looking for.
I wouldn't want Dierdre, you need something that is good in traffic if you want to hack alone and the other  one in the photo looks odd.  It is a very poor confo pic but his feet look peculiar and he doesn't really look like much of a weight-carrier.


----------



## windand rain (6 April 2019)

I was bought a 4 year old Irish TB as my first horse he was wonderful from day one and never changed until he died at an early age due to being hit by a car I think he was 8  So often young horses are so much better as long as you can cope at the start as you dont get many bad habits or them thinking they know better


----------



## ihatework (6 April 2019)

The shire x Tb sounds like it really wonâ€™t be remotely traffic proof which means hacking alone is out. That is one of your must haves!

The bay looks like a walking vet bill

The rising 4yo comstois x cob concerns me on paper - it canâ€™t have really done much to date and what it has done will have been during that period when they are sweetly naive. If itâ€™s local take your sensible friend to look, but really think about how you would deal with â€˜the Kevinâ€™sâ€™ if and when they appear


----------



## DiNozzo (6 April 2019)

To be fair, I know of a horse sold as not being safe in heavy traffic that was sold to an inner-city riding school and was ridden and lead between yards and outside arenas in all traffic. The only issue came with an HGV sat idling (it was fine when it drove past!!).


----------



## Amymay (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			This one looks nice??
https://classifieds.horseandhound.co.uk/horses-for-sale/hunter/angel-called-deidre-506118

Click to expand...

I like her very much.  How much traffic would she be exposed to with you?


----------



## SpringArising (6 April 2019)

amymay said:



			I like her very much.  How much traffic would she be exposed to with you?
		
Click to expand...

The problem with taking on a horse with a vice like this is that should it not work out for another reason, SLH is then stuck with a horse who's rubbish in traffic, and that's going to limit her pool of buyers a hell of a lot.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 April 2019)

i like the one AA highlighted..there are a few people asking questions so you need to be quick and go and view him a s a p if you like the look of him.....  the mare who is not good in heavy traffic looks a really nice type but i wouldnt chance even looking at her.. the young one that is local is worth a look as long as your sensible friend goes with you to assess.if you would be able to manage him if he has a touch of the kevins...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

I love the one AA posted the link to and have messaged them  Worcester isn't very far from me either so I'm hoping they would consider 3k for him if he was suitable


----------



## Leo Walker (6 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I like him as well!
		
Click to expand...

That was meant for the Lauren horse not the preloved one!


----------



## Leo Walker (6 April 2019)

I'm another one who thinks you should look at the 4yr old. You have to start looking at horses at some point. Just dont go alone!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

I got it a bit wrong, the Com x was 3 beginning of this year so is about 6 months younger than I thought. He's built like a 5 year old ðŸ˜±


----------



## ihatework (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I got it a bit wrong, the Com x was 3 beginning of this year so is about 6 months younger than I thought. He's built like a 5 year old ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Then itâ€™s an easy big fat no


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I got it a bit wrong, the Com x was 3 beginning of this year so is about 6 months younger than I thought. He's built like a 5 year old ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

With plenty of top on baby joints and in work ?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 April 2019)

SpringArising said:



			One thing I will say about youngsters, is that they can and will change once they become more confident about life and don't look to you for everything. So while this rising 4 year old might be nice now, bear in mind that he's going to get to an age when he's going to start sussing you out, testing what he can get away with and possibly change considerably. And 16 hands of Comtois is a lot to handle if he starts deciding to throw himself around a bit... how would you feel about that? As a three and four year old my horse was the easiest ever. At five, now I'm asking more of him and he's getting fitter and fitter and more sure of himself, he can be sharp as $hit.

I still think you should get something proven. And stop justifying horses with health and mind issues.
		
Click to expand...


this, and you need a horse to hack alone with-do not compromise on that.


----------



## Michen (6 April 2019)

I really donâ€™t get the theory behind those saying go and look at a youngster because I had one that was quiet as a lamb blah blah blah. 
Sure. You may get one that doesnâ€™t go through the Kevinâ€™s. Or you may not. For everyone on here that has one that remained super easy and quiet I bet thereâ€™s five that didnâ€™t. 

Why take the risk? Why not just get something older, established. Any purchase is of course a risk whether itâ€™s physical or mental, but youâ€™ve had a stressful time with Bailey, at least try and minimise any more future heartache for yourself. 

I do say this as an idiot who bought a youngster off Facebook and had to spend a lot of money and time getting him right... so Iâ€™m hardly one to talk


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 April 2019)

Michen said:



			I really donâ€™t get the theory behind those saying go and look at a youngster because I had one that was quiet as a lamb blah blah blah.
Sure. You may get one that doesnâ€™t go through the Kevinâ€™s. Or you may not. For everyone on here that has one that remained super easy and quiet I bet thereâ€™s five that didnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

agreed, SLH doesn't have the facilities nor people on hand to help her. TBH up here her budget would be fine if being totally truthful about the horse she needs, rather than what she wants (talking from experience!). Do not buy a 3 year old, buy the horse you need now and given all the circumstances, the horse you'll also need in a couple of years.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 April 2019)

the age changes what i said about the comtois cross,  he is too young for you IMO


----------



## Meredith (6 April 2019)

Meredith said:



			Donâ€™t buy the horse you want, buy the horse you need.
(This one is for the oldies) Buy the horse you need in 2 years time, not the horse you need now.
( 2 years flies by. I have had my new mare for over a year.)
Good luck with your search.
		
Click to expand...




MotherOfChickens said:



			agreed, SLH doesn't have the facilities nor people on hand to help her. TBH up here her budget would be fine if being totally truthful about the horse she needs, rather than what she wants (talking from experience!). Do not buy a 3 year old, buy the horse you need now and given all the circumstances, the horse you'll also need in a couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

Repeating part of my earlier post and agreeing with MotherOfChickens.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 April 2019)

Yes, the age changes things. Will just keep looking 
I just need something that is sensible,  not overly spooky or sharp. But something that will step up a gear when needed for some fun. I've had a long talk with my friend tonight and we are more on the same page to juggle the wants/needs. 
Turns out that what I want to closer to what I need than I thought, I just have to get my brain into the 'safe and sane doesnt mean boring' zone ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 April 2019)

Smaller that I would normally go for but looks nice??

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-131811.html

ETA: another friend sent me this, she's obsessed with Section Ds ðŸ™„


----------



## Amymay (7 April 2019)

Heâ€™s a fun little chap.


----------



## ester (7 April 2019)

Another seller to avoid I think, have seen them mentioned plenty of times on pages you wouldn't want to.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 April 2019)

ester said:



			Another seller to avoid I think, have seen them mentioned plenty of times on pages you wouldn't want to.
		
Click to expand...

And I often think that their horses are over-priced, so would wonder why he is priced so low.  You sold a horse before (or maybe sent it back home) purely because it wasn't big enough, so there is no point in even looking at one less than 16hh, imo.
It's a pity about the Comtois' age but imo he has done too much for his age already.  They are slow to mature but sensible, so far as I can tell.  If there is another of similar breeding but older, that would probably be suitable.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 April 2019)

PAS I guess I'm trying to broaden my spectrum a bit. I'll keep looking. I'm hoping to add some to my budget over the next 6-8 weeks but I don't think I'll scrape much more than a total of 3750 if I'm lucky.


----------



## Carrottom (7 April 2019)

amymay said:



			Heâ€™s a fun little chap.
		
Click to expand...

I thought so too, watched the video and 'little' seems right, I doubt he is 15.2


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			PAS I guess I'm trying to broaden my spectrum a bit. I'll keep looking. I'm hoping to add some to my budget over the next 6-8 weeks but I don't think I'll scrape much more than a total of 3750 if I'm lucky.
		
Click to expand...


But if it's not big enough for you to feel comfortable, there's no point in traipsing to view it.


----------



## Leo Walker (7 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I just have to get my brain into the 'safe and sane doesnt mean boring' zone ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

I wish you were closer and could come and meet my little mare. She is safe and sane but forward and the most fun horse I have ever owned. She went driving yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks out through the village. She was a bit looky at the roadworks etc but that was it. The kids on the yard have been riding her. Shes not been sat on since September last year and they have been riding her bareback with a headcollar and leadrope. She was a bit ploddy at first while she remembered but then she was away. The kids have had a whale of a time and shes been cantering over to the gate when she sees them as shes enjoyed it as well. 

She was broken to drive in 3 weeks and placed in her first competition after 4 weeks. Stood quietly at the wagon all day and did all 3 phases a bit goggle eyed, as shes never been in an indoor never mind one with spectators and a viewing gallery, but otherwise was foot perfect. She even got a 9 for her dressage!

I thought she would be too ploddy when I got her but I just wanted an easy life for once. But shes not ploddy at all. Shes just polite and well behaved, and more than happy to go up the gears when you ask. Shes never once said no to anything I ask. I used to equate quiet with boring, but its not.


----------



## Surbie (7 April 2019)

If you like Comtois, would it be worth giving this place a go? There are a few for sale.

http://www.comtoishorses.co.uk/hfsabsinthe.html

We had 2 Comtois at my RDA. One was a bit spooky and bargy and didn't stick. The other is a total darling and bombproof, but finding saddles for them can be a pain as they are so shortbacked, and the people who want to ride them (me included) don't always have tiny bums.

I like ester's find too - he looks sweet, plus you get shetlands.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (7 April 2019)

Cng horses are worth a look. They're Staffordshire way. They are very well thought of dealers and have the type you're looking for. Their horses go quickly though and often without even being advertised, so you have to be quick.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 April 2019)

I found this....
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...es+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&page=13

Am in touch with CnG Equine


----------



## DabDab (7 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I found this....
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118892048/162hh-british-sports-horse-allrounder.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&page=13

Am in touch with CnG Equine 

Click to expand...

She looks like a nice horse, and sounds good value for the description


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I found this....
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118892048/162hh-british-sports-horse-allrounder.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&page=13

Am in touch with CnG Equine 

Click to expand...



I like the look of her!


----------



## FlyingCircus (7 April 2019)

Would go in with my eyes wide open with the coloured! If she is everything they say she is cheap. Also, isnt Dorset other end of the country to you?


----------



## blodwyn1 (7 April 2019)

She looks ideal if its an honest sale.


----------



## merlin84 (7 April 2019)

Wow she looks really fun- very cheap though!


----------



## Carrottom (7 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I like the look of her!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 April 2019)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Cng horses are worth a look. They're Staffordshire way. They are very well thought of dealers and have the type you're looking for. Their horses go quickly though and often without even being advertised, so you have to be quick.
		
Click to expand...

Touch of caution and internet dig needed.


----------



## FlyingCircus (7 April 2019)

That's interesting Adorable Alice. I'm part of the CnG group on FB from when I was looking previously and her horses seem to fly off the shelf within a few weeks of her having them even. She also has a few with issues that she seems to describe honestly. So hard to find genuine sellers these days!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 April 2019)

FlyingCircus said:



			Would go in with my eyes wide open with the coloured! If she is everything they say she is cheap. Also, isnt Dorset other end of the country to you?
		
Click to expand...


Shropshire is in the middle!


As for price she would not be considered particularly cheap in Yorkshire.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 April 2019)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...-1.8624684999999996&advertType=forsale&page=6

This one might be worth a phone call


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 April 2019)

FlyingCircus said:



			That's interesting Adorable Alice. I'm part of the CnG group on FB from when I was looking previously and her horses seem to fly off the shelf within a few weeks of her having them even. She also has a few with issues that she seems to describe honestly. So hard to find genuine sellers these days!
		
Click to expand...

The only negative comments I've seen 're Claire are the way she does things, ie won't take a deposit while waiting for a vetting so a lot of horses get sold without or get vetted after. It is an odd way to do things but from what I've seen she will take horses back for the smallest of reasons so it wouldn't put me off buying from her.

I also like esters one with the Shetlands. I'd love an army of Shetlands *sigh*


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			But if it's not big enough for you to feel comfortable, there's no point in traipsing to view it.
		
Click to expand...

This. Remember Alfie/Ralph, the IMHO really nice chunky coloured cob who you bought in 2015 as a 15.2hh, but then you decided he was smaller and you didn't feel safe on him any more?


SatansLittleHelper said:



			PAS I guess I'm trying to broaden my spectrum a bit. I'll keep looking. I'm hoping to add some to my budget over the next 6-8 weeks but I don't think I'll scrape much more than a total of 3750 if I'm lucky.
		
Click to expand...

I think it would be better to *focus* your search rather than to broaden it. You've been posting links to a scattergun range of horses, many of which were way off your spec.
Your budget is now much healthier at Â£3k than it was pre Bailey at Â£1.5k. I think the right horse will be out there for you, so please don't jump in early for the wrong one.
Rara is right, too, to ask that you are honest about your long term weight. If you feel happy and comfortable at 15 stone and don't really want to lose weight, or would lose it briefly but soon bounce back, then you need a horse that will carry you at 15 stone.
Did you investigate the Suffolk Punch geldings that folk pointed you towards?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (7 April 2019)

I've followed cng for years and she seems to be very reputable. I have absolutely no reason for saying so, other than that's what I've seen. Takes horses back if not suitable and explains why they've been returned. She has a waiting list, so horses get sold almost immediately, which annoys some buyers who are trying to arrange viewings. That's the only reported negative I've seen.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 April 2019)

I'm not terribly comfortable at this weight no, so losing weight will do me good regardless of the horse I get. I'm going to try to focus more on what I need to be looking out for but it does seem most are still out of reach price wise. I 'think' I've talked myself out a purebred heavy, as much as I love them I'm not sure they would be ideal for jumping etc, it wouldn't be fair to expect that.
I've been having a long talk with a different friend today for some added perspective as I was feeling a bit disheartened BUT I then spent some time reading back through previous threads I've posted here etc and can see the problems I've made for myself. I can also see that people here are trying really hard to help which is amazing. Patience will be a virtue for sure...!!!


----------



## gunnergundog (7 April 2019)

Sometimes the best things in life are worth waiting for; this is contrary to the 'I want it now' mentality that I see around me nowadays in all walks of life with many people getting into extreme debt because they want the newest, latest, biggest, best, fastest etc etc and they want it NOW. They don't seem to be prepared to wait, to save, to strive.

If you are serious about losing weight, as I am sure you know, the best way for long term success, is to lose a max of 1-2 pounds per week so that it becomes a way of life rather than a deprived existence.  To lose, say 2 stone, it is reasonable to expect it to take therefore 14-28 weeks.....so up to over 6 months.  

You have already said in an earlier post that you can increase your savings by Â£750 in 6-8 weeks;  therefore in 28 weeks you should have an extra 3k to add to your existing budget, giving you a total of Â£6K and access to some really GOOD HORSES.   

Think about it!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 April 2019)

Unfortunately the money situation wont work quite like that lol...I'm waiting on some owed money which is how I will get that extra bit 
I'm just going to see what I can juggle with money and get some weight off and I expect the right horse will come along ðŸ¤žðŸ¤žðŸ¤ž


----------



## gunnergundog (7 April 2019)

Sorry, I was assuming (falsely) that it was a linear equation.  

Lottery ticket?


----------



## Leo Walker (7 April 2019)

She doesnt need to spend 6k and 6k wont guarantee her the perfect horse. Theres enough posts on here with people struggling with a budget of 6k+ to know that throwing more money at it doesnt work. 

I've just been helping a friend horse shop with a 3 to 3.5k budget. She saw a few duds but now has a very nice horse. On a yard of 20 horses, who hack and do local shows, I dont know anyone who has spent 6k.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (8 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			She doesnt need to spend 6k and 6k wont guarantee her the perfect horse. Theres enough posts on here with people struggling with a budget of 6k+ to know that throwing more money at it doesnt work.I've just been helping a friend horse shop with a 3 to 3.5k budget. She saw a few duds but now has a very nice horse. On a yard of 20 horses, who hack and do local shows, I dont know anyone who has spent 6k.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. Don't get sucked into spending for the sake of spending. Try and find something that the dealer or seller wants a good home for.
Be realistic about what you're looking for, you seem to want a general riding hacking horse who can do a bit of riding club and have some fun on. Theres no reason that you would need to spend 6k on this, especially if you aren't wanting to event at 1m and do top dressage tests every weekend. You could find a nice cob type in Yorkshire for 2.5k who is laid back enough to hack and is sharp enough to enjoy a bit of jumping and shows. I will send a link to you tomorrow as a friend of a friend is selling a 16.2 cob type who would fit your needs and budget
Edited to add that I've been on and am on yards where nobody has spent more than 2k to find what you are after


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 April 2019)

Rosiejazzandpia said:



			I will send a link to you tomorrow as a friend of a friend is selling a 16.2 cob type who would fit your needs and budget
Edited to add that I've been on and am on yards where nobody has spent more than 2k to find what you are after
		
Click to expand...

That would be brilliant thank you


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 April 2019)

I've been sent the link to this guy???
He's almost identical in every way to the loan horse that's just gone home..!!

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2258816-162hh-gelding-ripley.html


----------



## Leo Walker (8 April 2019)

Go and see him, see what you think. If you like him get a really thorough vetting though. Big older horses always worry me as I know so many who aren't sound.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 April 2019)

That's what bothers me about buying something older but I would get it vetted. 
My friend has informed me that I'm basically looking for a Irish Draught type horse so ISH, Cob x, ID X Etc. So those are the types I'm looking at in my search.


----------



## ihatework (8 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			That's what bothers me about buying something older but I would get it vetted. 
My friend has informed me that I'm basically looking for a Irish Draught type horse so ISH, Cob x, ID X Etc. So those are the types I'm looking at in my search.
		
Click to expand...

Just as a heads up, and Iâ€™m sure you know this already, but be careful with the term ISH - you probably mean ID x really?

Most ISH coming through these days have heavy Warmblood influence, in fact itâ€™s quite conceivable not to have any ID or Irish TB blood in them!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 April 2019)

Yes IHW, that's what I mean...an ISH in the true sense of the meaning. I've noticed alot seem skinnier than they used to be, I absolutely love IDs and would kill for a purebred but as you know, they aren't cheap


----------



## ihatework (8 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Yes IHW, that's what I mean...an ISH in the true sense of the meaning. I've noticed alot seem skinnier than they used to be, I absolutely love IDs and would kill for a purebred but as you know, they aren't cheap  

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not always do much â€˜skinnierâ€™ itâ€™s just that they are being bred for sport and with that come athleticism and reactions! So just check out the bloodlines in any ISH you see that might fit your criteria


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



*Lauren Carpenter posted in Eventing - UK*

Advert on facebook Eventing UK.  Confo not great but if advert honest it would have a chance of doing OP's job.
		
Click to expand...

What was the outcome of your enquiry for this one.


----------



## SpringArising (8 April 2019)

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2258816-162hh-gelding-ripley.html 

A nice looking, big horse like that who is as good to hack and do as she's making out is NOT under 1.5k without good reason.

*His only vice is he can be bargy on the ground, as if he forgets how big he is occasionally. However apart from being trod on once Iâ€™ve found if you are firm with him from the very beginning & give him the occasional reminder your present he is a lot more respectful.* which is a nice way of putting that he'll trample you if you don't move out the way fast enough. 

Again - why are you looking at horses with known vices you know you don't want in a next horse? You're jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire. 

*he can pop a jump though when he puts his mind to it - *which means you need to ride the living daylight out of him in order to get him over. 

You're being suckered into problem horses because their price is attractive. They're cheap for a reason, people don't miss out of thousands of pounds simply because they need a quick sale, unless they know that horse has no hope of being sold unless it's for peanuts.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 April 2019)

agree with springarising about the cheap horse,  in the ad she says he is not a novice ride....now i dont know how you class your riding but from your posts i was expecting you to want something safe and sane and willing.  this boy sounds like none of those!!!!  the one that AA found looked good, what happened with that one?


----------



## Leo Walker (8 April 2019)

SpringArising said:



https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2258816-162hh-gelding-ripley.html

A nice looking, big horse like that who is as good to hack and do as she's making out is NOT under 1.5k without good reason.

*His only vice is he can be bargy on the ground, as if he forgets how big he is occasionally. However apart from being trod on once Iâ€™ve found if you are firm with him from the very beginning & give him the occasional reminder your present he is a lot more respectful.* which is a nice way of putting that he'll trample you if you don't move out the way fast enough.

Again - why are you looking at horses with known vices you know you don't want in a next horse? You're jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.

*he can pop a jump though when he puts his mind to it - *which means you need to ride the living daylight out of him in order to get him over.

You're being suckered into problem horses because their price is attractive. They're cheap for a reason, people don't miss out of thousands of pounds simply because they need a quick sale, unless they know that horse has no hope of being sold unless it's for peanuts.
		
Click to expand...

Or the owner is a bit of a wally and has let a big horse push them around. You don't know until you look. I have viewed lots of horses and not yet found one that is exactly as the ad says. I also find that people genuinely believe what they say, but that doesn't always mean its true.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I've been sent the link to this guy???
He's almost identical in every way to the loan horse that's just gone home..!!

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2258816-162hh-gelding-ripley.html

Click to expand...

I love the advert. It is a numb nut and they are telling you.  Truthful advert, awful pictures, shocking confo and guaranteed to be sold to someone  who can't read the advert.  It might thrive in a busy home who can get it thinking and working hard.  Two days a week hunting and 5 days a week hacking distances, would very likely make it into a nice horse.  At that price the right person could have themselves a bargain.  A dealer would be able to turn a profit on it quickly.  Spruce it up, work the nuts off it and it will be gone to a first time buyer as bombproof paragon of virtue.  Until it is not tired anymore and it reverts to a numb nut, probably an angry one.

SLH, Can I tell you of my experience from 2004, I wish no offence.   I know it is so easy to look at horses and think - aw, looks just like the other horse I had.  I have done it myself after the tragic death of my big horse.  I actively searched for 17.3 + grey purebred ID HW show hunter.  I was blinkered, I was distraught at the loss and I could not bear to have my stable without a big noble grey head looking out.  He was 13 when he died, I had him from 6 months, everything he knew and achieved was taught by me and the hole he left was unbearable.

After umpteen viewings, 4 months searching, lots of tears of disappointment, bucked off twice and a lot of miles the obvious dawned on me.  No matter how alike the horse maybe to a previous horse in terms of looks/colour etc it is a different horse and I decided to stop trying to 'replace' because you can't.  Far better I just treasure the memories and start  afresh.  After all if you do buy a look alike there is only one thing you will do, and that is compare, which will result in even more disappointment !

Good luck with your search.


----------



## SpringArising (8 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Or the owner is a bit of a wally and has let a big horse push them around. You don't know until you look.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but with no offence meant to SLH, and I really do mean that, OP _has just been_ the wally who let the horse push her around, so she is not the person to turn THIS one around either!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			What was the outcome of your enquiry for this one.
		
Click to expand...

They took a deposit during the time I was enquiring..!!!



SpringArising said:



			Yes but with no offence meant to SLH, and I really do mean that, OP _has just been_ the wally who let the horse push her around, so she is not the person to turn THIS one around either!
		
Click to expand...

I know I shouldn't laugh but this did make me chuckle. Fair comment there SA ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Can I just add, I didn't see the ad for the bargy horse, a friend sent the link. I thought he seemed a bit too cheap but I'm not very good at reading between the lines in ads which is why I posted. My 'sane' friend is very busy and doesnt always have time to look through everything


----------



## Chinchilla (8 April 2019)

How about this? She is grey unfortunately though and at your maximum budget.... https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-3-11-years-old-irish-sports-horse-for-sale/Horses/562605

or this https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-2hh-friesian-x-tb-7yo-gelding/Horses/563929  although 'needs regular exercise' maybe isn't the type of thing you are looking for, could mean it's a dragon after 2 days without doing anything ....

Think this might be older than you wanted and is a mare, but she's cute https://www.horsemart.co.uk/normandy-cob-for-sale-/Horses/563451

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/zac-16-1-cob-x/Horses/556811 - this one is good to hack and apparently also good without regular riding.


Sorry if any of these are wildly unsuitable...!  I'm not always good at reading between the lines either; I think pretty much every horse on the planet is saintly until proven otherwise, which is not always a great attitude to have when horse shopping.  But good luck in your search. Have you tried gumtree/freeads/pets4homes as well as the more traditional horsey selling sites, e.g. I saw this fella on pets4homes: https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2234726-warmblood-x-irish-sport-horse-wimborne.html  but it does say he is 'strong but responsive', I'm not sure how I'd interpret that to be honest.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 April 2019)

have looked at the ads chinchilla,  but i think SLH does not need a horse that is not a novice ride or need lots of work to stay sane.  the only one that looked suitable was a very low price so i would suspect the ad is not true or it has soundness issues, its the one called zac.
Â£1200 o.n.o. for an 8 yr old 16.1 supposedly safe horse is very low..i do like the look of him though


----------



## Chinchilla (8 April 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			have looked at the ads chinchilla,  but i think SLH does not need a horse that is not a novice ride or need lots of work to stay sane.  the only one that looked suitable was a very low price so i would suspect the ad is not true or it has soundness issues, its the one called zac.
Â£1200 o.n.o. for an 8 yr old 16.1 supposedly safe horse is very low..i do like the look of him though
		
Click to expand...

But slh also said they did not mind something that needed a bit of work; what differentiates 'not a novice ride' and 'needs work', surely there is a fair amount of crossover?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 April 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			have looked at the ads chinchilla,  but i think SLH does not need a horse that is not a novice ride or need lots of work to stay sane.  the only one that looked suitable was a very low price so i would suspect the ad is not true or it has soundness issues, its the one called zac.
Â£1200 o.n.o. for an 8 yr old 16.1 supposedly safe horse is very low..i do like the look of him though
		
Click to expand...


Zak is in Workington, which is North Cumbria, it is probably a fair price for the area but will cost a fortune to get down to SLH's.  The photos are dreadful, you can't tell a thing from them, in fact you can hardly see the horse in the jumping pic.  Why do people do that?


----------



## eahotson (8 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I wish you were closer and could come and meet my little mare. She is safe and sane but forward and the most fun horse I have ever owned. She went driving yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks out through the village. She was a bit looky at the roadworks etc but that was it. The kids on the yard have been riding her. Shes not been sat on since September last year and they have been riding her bareback with a headcollar and leadrope. She was a bit ploddy at first while she remembered but then she was away. The kids have had a whale of a time and shes been cantering over to the gate when she sees them as shes enjoyed it as well.

She was broken to drive in 3 weeks and placed in her first competition after 4 weeks. Stood quietly at the wagon all day and did all 3 phases a bit goggle eyed, as shes never been in an indoor never mind one with spectators and a viewing gallery, but otherwise was foot perfect. She even got a 9 for her dressage!

I thought she would be too ploddy when I got her but I just wanted an easy life for once. But shes not ploddy at all. Shes just polite and well behaved, and more than happy to go up the gears when you ask. Shes never once said no to anything I ask. I used to equate quiet with boring, but its not.
		
Click to expand...

Love.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Zak is in Workington, which is North Cumbria, it is probably a fair price for the area but will cost a fortune to get down to SLH's.  The photos are dreadful, you can't tell a thing from them, in fact you can hardly see the horse in the jumping pic.  Why do people do that?
		
Click to expand...

still seems very cheap to me but as i am in the south prices are pretty high.  i didnt realise it was in cumbria  and agree the pics are pretty useless...


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (8 April 2019)

Dottie - Grey Mare    - Possibly bigger than you are looking for.


----------



## DabDab (8 April 2019)

How about ref 206305 on horsequest?


----------



## Meredith (8 April 2019)

Try Charlotte Clulow CJCEventing on Facebook
but is he too dear, too big, not â€˜heavyâ€™ enough?


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 April 2019)

just found an ad on horsemart, HM9109385,,,16.2 ches g.14years ISH Â£4000 ono but possibility of full loan.  in marton, north west
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/img/adp...6-2hh-ish-gentlman_photo_1_1552079170_img.jpg


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 April 2019)

deleted


----------



## tankgirl1 (8 April 2019)

I'll be honest, I am surprised that straightforward horses are so expensive. A friend sold her 15.2 cob cross for 1.2k, perfect in traffic, kids could ride him, he drove as well. My mare was 400 unbroken, ex broodie, easy to back, perfect in traffic again, great with kids, has done wonders for my confidence. Another friend has just bought a wonderful coloured cob for less than 1k, again he's great. They are out there if you can find them and I am no expert. Maybe myself and my friends all just dropped lucky eh?


----------



## Horsegal98 (9 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			* Must hack alone
* Must live out
* Must be sensible, not spooky or silly
		
Click to expand...

Do you like any of these at all? I love horse shopping!

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/203966
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/207113
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/207069
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/205859


----------



## DabDab (9 April 2019)

tankgirl1 said:



			I'll be honest, I am surprised that straightforward horses are so expensive. A friend sold her 15.2 cob cross for 1.2k, perfect in traffic, kids could ride him, he drove as well. My mare was 400 unbroken, ex broodie, easy to back, perfect in traffic again, great with kids, has done wonders for my confidence. Another friend has just bought a wonderful coloured cob for less than 1k, again he's great. They are out there if you can find them and I am no expert. Maybe myself and my friends all just dropped lucky eh?
		
Click to expand...

All smaller though generally....if you want a quiet easy cob 14.2-15.2 then there's lots of choice and bargains to be had. 

It's also very hard to tell what the OP actually likes. If you look back through the selection suggested and look at those she's 'liked' vs those she hasn't it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## DabDab (9 April 2019)

Chinchilla said:



			How about this? She is grey unfortunately though and at your maximum budget.... https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-3-11-years-old-irish-sports-horse-for-sale/Horses/562605

or this https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-2hh-friesian-x-tb-7yo-gelding/Horses/563929  although 'needs regular exercise' maybe isn't the type of thing you are looking for, could mean it's a dragon after 2 days without doing anything ....

Think this might be older than you wanted and is a mare, but she's cute https://www.horsemart.co.uk/normandy-cob-for-sale-/Horses/563451

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/zac-16-1-cob-x/Horses/556811 - this one is good to hack and apparently also good without regular riding.


Sorry if any of these are wildly unsuitable...!  I'm not always good at reading between the lines either; I think pretty much every horse on the planet is saintly until proven otherwise, which is not always a great attitude to have when horse shopping.  But good luck in your search. Have you tried gumtree/freeads/pets4homes as well as the more traditional horsey selling sites, e.g. I saw this fella on pets4homes: https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2234726-warmblood-x-irish-sport-horse-wimborne.html  but it does say he is 'strong but responsive', I'm not sure how I'd interpret that to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Like the look of Zac (4th link)


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 April 2019)

Meredith said:



			Try Charlotte Clulow CJCEventing on Facebook
but is he too dear, too big, not â€˜heavyâ€™ enough?
		
Click to expand...

He does look nice, and he's quite local to the OP. Charlotte is selling him on behalf of a client, there will be good trial facilities. He wouldn't be up to the OP's current weight, though, but after shedding a couple of stone?

For Sale!

Jaeger, 17hh, 13yo, Bay, Gelding

Jaeger is the most gorgeous boy with the sweetest temperament, heâ€™s an absolute delight to be around - a true gentleman! He has competed in dressage, he has three lovely expressive paces. Good to hack, load, shoe etc. Lives in or out with mares or geldings.
Jaeger is now looking for a new home where heâ€™ll be pampered as he deserves and become someoneâ€™s new best friend!
for sale on behalf of a client
Â£3,500 ono
Contact Charlotte ******** (Cheshire)









DabDab said:



			It's also very hard to tell what the OP actually likes. If you look back through the selection suggested and look at those she's 'liked
		
Click to expand...

Very true.

ETA On reflection, Jaeger is likely rather too fine/more quality than the OP is after. Looks like a nice horse for someone, though!!


----------



## Leo Walker (9 April 2019)

tankgirl1 said:



			I'll be honest, I am surprised that straightforward horses are so expensive. A friend sold her 15.2 cob cross for 1.2k, perfect in traffic, kids could ride him, he drove as well. My mare was 400 unbroken, ex broodie, easy to back, perfect in traffic again, great with kids, has done wonders for my confidence. Another friend has just bought a wonderful coloured cob for less than 1k, again he's great. They are out there if you can find them and I am no expert. Maybe myself and my friends all just dropped lucky eh?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Its my experience as well. OP wants something taller, but would be quite happy with a cob type or similar sort of cross. My friend bought a 16.2hh unpapered Clydesdale for Â£1500. He was a bit poor looking and only rising 5 and green but is safe and easy.


----------



## ihatework (9 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Nope. Its my experience as well. OP wants something taller, but would be quite happy with a cob type or similar sort of cross. My friend bought a 16.2hh unpapered Clydesdale for Â£1500. He was a bit poor looking and only rising 5 and green but is safe and easy.
		
Click to expand...

But thatâ€™s the whole gamble isnâ€™t it?
You buy a poor green slightly ropy horse and cross your fingers and put the work in (and be prepared to take the hit if it goes wrong). 

You want something where someone has already taken that risk and done the work for the same price ......


----------



## Michen (9 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			But thatâ€™s the whole gamble isnâ€™t it?
You buy a poor green slightly ropy horse and cross your fingers and put the work in (and be prepared to take the hit if it goes wrong).

You want something where someone has already taken that risk and done the work for the same price ......
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Or be prepared to spend a huge amount of money on getting them rideable for you if your not capable of doing if yourself, and even then they may not be what you want at the end of it.

Bog cost me 2.5k from Ireland, he cost me well over that again to be "produced"....


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 April 2019)

Not a massive fan of Jaeger's legs.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Nope. Its my experience as well. OP wants something taller, but would be quite happy with a cob type or similar sort of cross. My friend bought a 16.2hh unpapered Clydesdale for Â£1500. He was a bit poor looking and only rising 5 and green but is safe and easy.
		
Click to expand...


And mine!  I have had some lovely horses and (bar the IDx) never paid more than Â£2k, they have all been weight carriers and good to hack, with the ability to do a bit of low-level competing, which afaik, is what OP is looking for.


----------



## Michen (9 April 2019)

Argggh! Guys its all very well people having bought quiet youngsters and them remaining as quiet with little need for outside help etc, but there are just as many or probably more that don't!

OP needs a safe, sensible and sane horse. However quiet and mellow a youngster seems there is NO guarantee it won't go through a "kevins" phase or become something entirely different once it has strengthened up. How long, how bad that phase will be is anyones guess (if It happens). I've seen plenty of dobbins turn into sharp dragons for periods of time as they start to learn about life. Why risk it when the OP has already had so much stressful horsey drama?

I vividly remember when I first got Boggle telling my friend that he was BORING.. too quiet, too kickalongâ€¦ the joke was definitely on me with that.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 April 2019)

Michen said:



			Argggh! Guys its all very well people having bought quiet youngsters and them remaining as quiet with little need for outside help etc, but there are just as many or probably more that don't!

OP needs a safe, sensible and sane horse. However quiet and mellow a youngster seems there is NO guarantee it won't go through a "kevins" phase or become something entirely different once it has strengthened up. How long, how bad that phase will be is anyones guess (if It happens). I've seen plenty of dobbins turn into sharp dragons for periods of time as they start to learn about life. Why risk it when the OP has already had so much stressful horsey drama?

I vividly remember when I first got Boggle telling my friend that he was BORING.. too quiet, too kickalongâ€¦ the joke was definitely on me with that.
		
Click to expand...


I was not talking about youngsters necessarily.  I have bought several made horses over the years for less than Â£2k and some of them are not all that long ago.  I would not expect to pay more than Â£3k for similar horses now.  It depends on where you are looking for them.


----------



## Mosh (9 April 2019)

Just a random musing but a friend of mine had an ex-police horse and he was epic. Bombproof, lived in or out and had loads of fun. My friend likes big horses and he was certainly the same sort of stamp you are looking for. He was a dude and passed away at the age of nearly 30 with just general old age problems. He may be a one off but maybe worth thinking about if any pop up. 
Ex - army horses often looking for a home and most of these are bombproof too and I have known a few and not met a nasty one.


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (9 April 2019)

Horsegal98 said:



			Do you like any of these at all? I love horse shopping!

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/203966
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/207113
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/207069
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/205859

Click to expand...

ref 207069 ...19hh!!!


----------



## be positive (9 April 2019)

It is all very well everyone pitching in with their own experiences, how they found the ideal horse for a low sum, links to totally unsuitable horses, there are links to tb's, etc but all it seems to be doing is making the OP even more confused as to what she is looking for and how much she needs to pay for it, in my experience you can find bargains but usually when you are not really bothered and have all the time in the world to browse ads with no pressure to actually buy one. 

The OP is actively looking and is putting herself under too much pressure to find something, ideally today,  and it seems to me that many of the suggestions  are a long way off the brief which shows how few suitable ones there really are when you seriously start searching.
I would not change the basic criteria and would say slow down, take a deep breath and be prepared to wait for something that really ticks all the boxes and pulls you towards it rather than trying to make a square peg fit in a round hole, the right horse will come along possibly when you least expect it, don't stop looking through the ads but do try and read them fully, including between the lines, what is not said is often more telling that what is.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 April 2019)

Michen said:



			Argggh! Guys its all very well people having bought quiet youngsters and them remaining as quiet with little need for outside help etc, but there are just as many or probably more that don't!

OP needs a safe, sensible and sane horse. However quiet and mellow a youngster seems there is NO guarantee it won't go through a "kevins" phase or become something entirely different once it has strengthened up. How long, how bad that phase will be is anyones guess (if It happens). I've seen plenty of dobbins turn into sharp dragons for periods of time as they start to learn about life. Why risk it when the OP has already had so much stressful horsey drama?

I vividly remember when I first got Boggle telling my friend that he was BORING.. too quiet, too kickalongâ€¦ the joke was definitely on me with that.
		
Click to expand...

There is a huge difference between a sharp little connie and a big cob or similar cross though. Yours is an athletic competition horse, which couldn't be further away from what the OP wants. I wouldn't take a connie on unless I was prepared for it to be hot and sharp.


----------



## ihatework (9 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			There is a huge difference between a sharp little connie and a big cob or similar cross though. Yours is an athletic competition horse, which couldn't be further away from what the OP wants. I wouldn't take a connie on unless I was prepared for it to be hot and sharp.
		
Click to expand...

And you think a shire x, a cob x or an ID doesnâ€™t have the potential to be sharp?

Some of them can be worse than the TBs, although granted not quite as athletic about it when they do loose it.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 April 2019)

be positive said:



			links to totally unsuitable horses, there are links to tb's, etc but all it seems to be doing is making the OP even more confused as to what she is looking for and how much she needs to pay for it
		
Click to expand...

I just said similar to the OP about links to hugely unsuitable horses.  I don't get the impression that shes under any pressure though, the opposite in fact. And an ad is only ever half the story. Some people write horrible ads, some know how to sell anything to anyone.

What she really does need to start doing, is viewing horses. Once she starts to do that, providing the sensible friend stops any silly panic purchases, then she will start to get a much clearer idea of what she wants and needs.


----------



## Michen (9 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			There is a huge difference between a sharp little connie and a big cob or similar cross though. Yours is an athletic competition horse, which couldn't be further away from what the OP wants. I wouldn't take a connie on unless I was prepared for it to be hot and sharp.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, plenty are especially if they are bred to be like mine, though there was nothing sharp about Basil. My point is that the OP has certain requirements and needs. A youngster may or may not keep its temp regardless of breeding. Yes, a cob is more likely to stay relaxed or whatnot, but it will still  need to be educated about life and there may or may not be hiccups whilst that is done. Hacking alone, travelling etc for example.

Cobs can be bloody stubborn, what if in its education it decides to try napping for example. Does the op want to have to bother working through anything like this with a young horse? Maybe.


----------



## ihatework (9 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I just said similar to the OP about links to hugely unsuitable horses.  I don't get the impression that shes under any pressure though, the opposite in fact. And an ad is only ever half the story. Some people write horrible ads, some know how to sell anything to anyone.

What she really does need to start doing, is viewing horses. Once she starts to do that, providing the sensible friend stops any silly panic purchases, then she will start to get a much clearer idea of what she wants and needs.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.
OP has money in pocket and just needs to go and sit on a few that tick most boxes. 
Most of these horses will be advertised by people that donâ€™t have much of a clue - do the reality when you get there can be quite different (either way!).

Just get sensible friend to at least do a second viewing, 5 stage vet and pull its records


----------



## Leo Walker (9 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			And you think a shire x, a cob x or an ID doesnâ€™t have the potential to be sharp?

Some of them can be worse than the TBs, although granted not quite as athletic about it when they do loose it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but they are the exception rather than the rule. Everyone knows someone with a sharp cob, but I'd hazard a bet they know 20 more dopes on a rope. They are bred to be laid back and easy going.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 April 2019)

Faracat said:



			Not a massive fan of Jaeger's legs.
		
Click to expand...

Or, on reflection, his top line. Sorry OP, got a bit carried away with that one, being local and all. Whoops.


----------



## ihatework (9 April 2019)

Ive been debating whether to post this or not.

Not mine but I know it well.

15.1/2hh cob. Up to 15st, as wide as he is tall!

Rising 5, heâ€™s been picked up and put down a little bit, low mileage and green. Hacking and a couple of local shows.

Generally steady and kind. Good in traffic and open spaces. Not a clingy type so could suit your set up.

2 main disclosures would be he has been a bit iffy to load but improving. He also had a scare out hacking last year when crossing a field of playful cows, he got chased & legged it! Now wary - it is that latter bit that could be your gamble.

3.5K and not a penny less. Not actively on the market.


----------



## SpringArising (9 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I know I shouldn't laugh but this did make me chuckle. Fair comment there SA ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I hope that didn't come across as an insult SLH, although I'm well aware it sounded like one. The written word can come across as far more harsh than intended, and as I'm often at work posting, don't have the time or energy to write huge softly worded posts! I don't think you're a numpty by any means, I just think you could do with an easy, quiet horse to enjoy!


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 April 2019)

IHW  i think the earlier posts by SLH  said she didnt want a smaller horse so i have only been looking at 16 hands to 17 hands ....i think that one looks good but again she wants something safe for hacking alone ....maybe SLH could come on and put what she wont compromise on and which parts of the country she would be happy to travel to as quite a few of the horses have been lighter boned and tall or heavy boned and shorter... the heavy boned large safe horses seem to be few and far between and also seem to be at the other end of the country as well.  it is a difficult search, but with all of us looking we should find something suitable..


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 April 2019)

Not posted yet on this thread but in my opinion the best thing SLH could do now is stop looking. As a previous poster has mentionned, I also think you would be better placed loosing the weight you want to which will give you a focus. 

When you are ready to start serious searching start then. In the meantime should anyone hear of a good horse by word of mouth then it would be worth a look, but in the meantime give yourself a break. It is easy to think you want a horse and must have one now but sometimes a step back for careful consideration reveals a different outlook.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 April 2019)

SA, I didn't take it as an insult, just made me laugh 

Right, I have had long discussions with people who know me in real life and the general consensus is as follows:
* I don't need a completely novice ride, I've regained alot of confidence and something that's forward going etc is fine.
* I don't want/need something that naps,  I hate it and it irritates the shot out of me
* I don't want/need anything sharp/spooky. The odd spook or a bit "looky" is fine.
* I do need/want something with some bone, ID type or chunkier. With or without weight loss I'd be looking for the same stamp, spindly legged types just aren't my thing. Bonus points for feathers â¤ NOT NEGOTIABLE
* I do want (need is debatable) something tall.
* I  do want something on the younger side although I'm not ruling out older, this is a preference.
* I want/need something that hacks alone and fine with big vehicles and traffic. NOT NEGOTIABLE.
* I  want/need something that can live out. NOT NEGOTIABLE.
* I would "prefer" a gelding but not ruling out a nice mare.
* I need/want something that is safe and sane. NOT NEGOTIABLE.
* I would "prefer" to not have to have shoes but not a deal breaker.
* I would "prefer" not to have a grey lol.
* I want/need something that stands politely at the mounting block.
* I will travel to most places if the horse ticks the boxes. 

I'm looking for a nice personality that wants to be mates, will hack out around the countryside, do some fun rides, some schooling and jumping. 80% of it's job will be hacking so everything else schooling wise can be worked with as long as it's 100% in this aspect.


----------



## sportsmansB (9 April 2019)

This one is the only one that worries me - 
* I don't need a completely novice ride, I've regained alot of confidence and something that's forward going etc is fine.
That may be true in reality, but in dodgy advert world 'Not a novice ride' usually means it won't fulfill some or all of your other criteria. Confidence is much easier to lose than it is to regain (though well done you on regaining it before!) and it can be lost multiple times...  

If you are experienced enough, you would be better to get the plod for now and school it into the horse you want (i.e. more responsive, etc) than try and get the forward going sharper one who then won't be as receptive to being ridden 3 or 4 times a week for a gentle hack. Almost any horse is capable, with schooling and fitness, of doing basic riding club activities which is what you want. A plainer one may not be doing it now, but will fill all your other jobs, and as you get to know the and like them and get a bit of training they can turn their hoof to a bit of jumping or cross country or whatever.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2019)

Didn't you say you particularly liked Clydesdales? If so why not maybe wait until you spot one you really like that is safe as well? If that's the breed you really love is it worth waiting for a good one to come up? There used to be a lovely one at the RS I rode at he could pop a small jump, was good out hacking though obviously being rs he was in a group and safe for all levels of rider but he was pretty responsive if you were more experienced. I think there are trekking centres that use them and shires maybe worth emailing them to see where they usually source them?

I'm not sure on location, reputation of anything but typing Clydesdales for sale on Google brings up the following, some in budget?

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/Clydesdale_horses_for_sale.html


----------



## DabDab (9 April 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Didn't you say you particularly liked Clydesdales? If so why not maybe wait until you spot one you really like that is safe as well? If that's the breed you really love is it worth waiting for a good one to come up? There used to be a lovely one at the RS I rode at he could pop a small jump, was good out hacking though obviously being rs he was in a group and safe for all levels of rider but he was pretty responsive if you were more experienced. I think there are trekking centres that use them and shires maybe worth emailing them to see where they usually source them?

I'm not sure on location, reputation of anything but typing Clydesdales for sale on Google brings up the following, some in budget?

http://www.adhorse.co.uk/Clydesdale_horses_for_sale.html

Click to expand...

Aww, Fern sounds lovely


----------



## TPO (9 April 2019)

If it's a Clydesdale you want then I have a friend who is heavily involved with the breed and could find you a riding one with your budget (and money left over to transport it to you). Catch is that she is in Scotland so it's a bit of a commute for you! She's bred, backed, driven and ridden them and now handles for other breeders and is very "in the know" with the breed. I know of a couple locally that were sold via her and they are the mellowest animals ever.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2019)

DabDab said:



			Aww, Fern sounds lovely
		
Click to expand...

She does,  obviously not sure what she would be like away from the trekking centre or on her own, they've been honest about the canter thing too but could OP's friend help get that taught if she ticks all the other boxes

Also the guy with the top advert again I have no idea how reputable they are but if you go on his website you can email him the sort of Clydesdale/ Shire you are looking for so may be worth doing?


----------



## Leo Walker (9 April 2019)

TPO said:



			If it's a Clydesdale you want then I have a friend who is heavily involved with the breed and could find you a riding one with your budget (and money left over to transport it to you). Catch is that she is in Scotland so it's a bit of a commute for you! She's bred, backed, driven and ridden them and now handles for other breeders and is very "in the know" with the breed. I know of a couple locally that were sold via her and they are the mellowest animals ever.
		
Click to expand...

If thats what you want OP, I'd get yourself to Scotland! One long trip might save you hundreds of shorter ones and months of wasted time. i'll come and drive you myself if thats what it takes


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 April 2019)

SLH, have you reflected further on whether you would like a pure bred heavy? You seemed to be having second thoughts about them up thread.



SatansLittleHelper said:



			I 'think' I've talked myself out a purebred heavy, as much as I love them I'm not sure they would be ideal for jumping etc, it wouldn't be fair to expect that.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (9 April 2019)

TPO said:



			If it's a Clydesdale you want then I have a friend who is heavily involved with the breed and could find you a riding one with your budget (and money left over to transport it to you). Catch is that she is in Scotland so it's a bit of a commute for you! She's bred, backed, driven and ridden them and now handles for other breeders and is very "in the know" with the breed. I know of a couple locally that were sold via her and they are the mellowest animals ever.
		
Click to expand...


I don't know if anyone has seen the Omega All Star Academy on H&C tv where that Clydesdale had a showjumping lesson with Geoff Billington and it was the BEST thing ever. Lovely genuine horse who tried its hardest over the jumps... I'm not a massive fan of heavy breeds but I wouldn't say no to a Clydesdale


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 April 2019)

I would absolutely kill for for a smaller purebred Clydesdale.  I'm just not sure if it would be able to do the stuff I want?? I've had mixed thoughts on the jumping side of things, though I appreciate that a Clyde wont ever be the next Milton lol.

Eta:
My "sane" friend may be losing it a little as she said she likes the sound of this....to buy and sent straight to the yard for breaking in...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118887421/jack-4-year-old-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Shire&sectionId=3365

I don't have much experience of Shires, I'm told they can be sharper than Clydes???


----------



## be positive (9 April 2019)

That is extremely weak, lacking in depth with a very short back, it does have plenty of bone to grow into but I am not sure it fits any of your criteria other than supposedly having a good temperament.

Maybe your friend is also discovering how hard the search will be, don't get sidetracked.


----------



## ihatework (9 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I would absolutely kill for for a smaller purebred Clydesdale.  I'm just not sure if it would be able to do the stuff I want?? I've had mixed thoughts on the jumping side of things, though I appreciate that a Clyde wont ever be the next Milton lol.

Eta:
My "sane" friend may be losing it a little as she said she likes the sound of this....to buy and sent straight to the yard for breaking in...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118887421/jack-4-year-old-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Shire&sectionId=3365

I don't have much experience of Shires, I'm told they can be sharper than Clydes???
		
Click to expand...

It will mature into the stamp you are wanting I reckon.

But itâ€™s too weak over its top for you at this stage and also you want something as close to 100% certain out hacking. Itâ€™s bloody unbroken for gawds sake - you need something a bare minimum of 6 months under saddle


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 April 2019)

To be fair I think it's only because she hates "carthorses" and thinks he's a pretty colour ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„

Actually her exact words were "it's less disgusting than some of the other hairy oafs you like the look of"


----------



## SpringArising (9 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Eta:
My "sane" friend may be losing it a little as she said she likes the sound of this....to buy and sent straight to the yard for breaking in...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118887421/jack-4-year-old-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Shire&sectionId=3365

I don't have much experience of Shires, I'm told they can be sharper than Clydes???
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing about that horse that is suitable for what you want!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 April 2019)

It's only because she's fed up of me not wanting a "proper horse". It's tricky when people like different types


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (9 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			It's only because she's fed up of me not wanting a "proper horse". It's tricky when people like different types 

Click to expand...

You're not too far from me, there's a rescue called Hopton Rehab and Rehoming in Worcestershire (Tenbury wells) I had a horse from them before and he was lovely  they occasionally have some really nice ones in and you have them on a full loan so if it doesn't work out you can return them.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2019)

Going to be blunt without meaning to- surely provided its suitable for you temperament wise for you, surely it doesn't matter if your friend doesn't think its the most attractive thing and is a hairy yak? I'm not the biggest fan of hair but you said in a couple of posts back that youd prefer feathers so surely it's what _You_ like the look of not what she finds attractive provided it is suitable for the job you need? 

It sounds like for you something hairy and safe will be far more suitable than a more sporty spindly legged type you even said you prefer bone and loved the Clydesdale you had previously, if you felt safe on that type of horse then that's surely half your feeling secure battle won, she can then judge the temperament/ soundness etc?

How big are you expecting to jump? I'm sure there are on a couple of posters on here who jump their Clydesdales? Ben Hobday went round Badminton on a Clydesdale cross!


----------



## TPO (9 April 2019)

No personal experience but I've also heard that Shires can be quite sharp; happy to be proven wrong.

I am not a fan of hairies or feathers and prefer needle legs but I have seen some cracking Clyde x TBs however the ones I've known of have taken the temp from the TB side and have been sharper. I guess, as with all animals, with purebreds you have half a chance of knowing what you're going to end up with.

I think you need to call a halt to the horse search and look to find a replacement for Sane Friend! No to buying something to be sent away and backed. I haven't looked but I think I'm going to start because I can't believe it's that hard to find a 16hh+ weight carrier that is sensible and hacks alone. Admittedly it's not a type I've ever looked for but every yard I've ever been on has had non-expensive horses that fit this criteria.


----------



## TPO (9 April 2019)

Sold from field and described as "sensitive but sane" so might be iffy but also states can be ridden from field, barefoot, loves hacking, jumps and dressages. Guff photos so no idea what one it is but they both look like weight carriers. Â£2k ono
https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/15.3-wb-gelding-/1322148942

So the 2 horses in the ad above...this is the other one... Welsh Cob x TB, 16hh, weight carrier, lives out, barefoot, green but ridden vids available, same home since yearling. It does look a tiny bit legit that owner is selling due to new job when both are listed... Â£1.5k
https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/16hh-welsh-cob-cross-tb-/1322145903

15.1hh cob x mare so possibly too small height wise for your wants? Forward going but safe, pops a jump, lives out, hacks and barefoot. Price includes tack Â£1.5k
https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/sports-horse/1334989504

5 so possibly too young but described as safe and sane. I think Welsh D's are weight carriers and I know someone  >15st who rides a D.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/registered-welsh-section-d-rising-5-/1335437785

Gentle Hanoverian Giant...could be proper dodgy or might be a bargain! Anyone's ride and good in busy traffic Â£2.4k ono
https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-po...ndly-giant-13-years-old-rides-100-/1329009809


----------



## Floxie (9 April 2019)

TPO said:



			Gentle Hanoverian Giant...could be proper dodgy or might be a bargain! Anyone's ride and good in busy traffic Â£2.4k ono
https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-po...ndly-giant-13-years-old-rides-100-/1329009809

Click to expand...

I'd rather like this one!


----------



## TPO (9 April 2019)

Floxie said:



			I'd rather like this one!
		
Click to expand...

 I have a very reasonable finders fee


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2019)

Not sure I'd reccomend a Welsh D if you want sane ðŸ˜‚ know based on most of the threads on here they are either knob heads or great. Instructors I've had also seem to agree

Mine has the specialist ability of teleportation. To trigger this you need a flattened piece of poo or mud on the road or even an odd coloured patch of sand in the school, things like fly tipping despite it being in huge white sacks only cause him to give it a wide berth. 

I can say they are very comfy though.


----------



## ester (9 April 2019)

Even great ones have the ability to be sometimes knobhead ðŸ™„


----------



## ihatework (9 April 2019)

ester said:



			Even great ones have the ability to be sometimes knobhead ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Too true!


----------



## ester (9 April 2019)




----------



## G&T (9 April 2019)

Oooooh I love horse shopping with other people's money  

What about this, sounds quite sweet? (although slightly over budget and it does say he can be spooky. Oh and they mention he can carry up to 14.5 stone. So actually quite a few deviations from your spec! And he's grey haha!)

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/206670


----------



## blodwyn1 (9 April 2019)

The hanoverian is wearing blinkers!


----------



## G&T (9 April 2019)

Or this one? But seems quite cheap and does mention not a total novice ride, which could mean just that, or could be code for very tricky indeed..

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/206427


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 April 2019)

hi g & t,   i have tried to put links on here and can never do it.  can you tell me how you do it please.  thanks


----------



## G&T (9 April 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			hi g & t,   i have tried to put links on here and can never do it.  can you tell me how you do it please.  thanks
		
Click to expand...

Yes no problem - on Horsequest I just click on the email icon on the ad (looks like a little blue envelope and is above the title of the ad to the right of the horse photo, in a line with little icons for Facebook, Twitter etc) - then that opens an email from my Mail program which has the link in it and you can just copy and paste it. I'm on a macbook pro or an iphone but assume its the same on everything x


----------



## bonny (9 April 2019)

G&T said:



			Or this one? But seems quite cheap and does mention not a total novice ride, which could mean just that, or could be code for very tricky indeed..

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/206427

Click to expand...

I like this one, is he a bit cheap for a show cob ?


----------



## cobsandbassets (9 April 2019)

Harry Stoyles is based in Doncaster. Not everyone's cup of tea but honest in my personal buying experience. He's on Facebook and has a 12 yo registered ID gelding for Â£3 k would seem to be suitable.


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 April 2019)

thankyou g & t, i am on a laptop but will try again once i find a suitable horse....i am a bit of a technophobe which you must realise as what you have said sounds so simple, im just a bit thick where computers are involved...give me a pen and paper any day


----------



## G&T (9 April 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			thankyou g & t, i am on a laptop but will try again once i find a suitable horse....i am a bit of a technophobe which you must realise as what you have said sounds so simple, im just a bit thick where computers are involved...give me a pen and paper any day 

Click to expand...

Ah no you don't sound a bit thick at all! I've had the same where I've tried to send people a link to a horse using the URL of the website (the link from the main web address bar at the top) and it just opens the main Horses for Sale page rather than the specific ad you're after, so it did take me a few goes to work it out!


----------



## G&T (9 April 2019)

bonny said:



			I like this one, is he a bit cheap for a show cob ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I thought too - not old and not in a far flung corner of the country, so I'd say he's very cheap IF he's sound and sane


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 April 2019)

It's ok guys, I've found the perfect mount at last â¤â¤â¤
He was cheap (very cheap..!!). He's skinnier than my usual type, not much length of rein, I think you'll all agree he has a handsome (cute..? ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”) face. There'll be no drama with this one. He's always as sane as the rider, jumps as high as the rider, a real pick up and put down type. I think he's going to be pretty cheap to keep as well, though he's going to have to live in all year round.
He's crap at dressage but you can't have everything ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
Meet Larry...


































Don't be a-llama-d, he carries me just fine ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bonny (9 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			It's ok guys, I've found the perfect mount at last â¤â¤â¤
He was cheap (very cheap..!!). He's skinnier than my usual type, not much length of rein, I think you'll all agree he has a handsome (cute..? ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”) face. There'll be no drama with this one. He's always as sane as the rider, jumps as high as the rider, a real pick up and put down type. I think he's going to be pretty cheap to keep as well, though he's going to have to live in all year round.
He's crap at dressage but you can't have everything ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
Meet Larry...










































Click to expand...

I think he looks a bit skinny although spring grass might help


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2019)

bonny said:



			I like this one, is he a bit cheap for a show cob ?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't a show cob, just masses of top on no bone.  My guess would be health issue, he has been on the market for a long while unless the vendor has failed to update the ad.


----------



## DabDab (9 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			It's only because she's fed up of me not wanting a "proper horse". It's tricky when people like different types 

Click to expand...

What type do you like/want/need though?

Because what you describe as wanting is effectively a well built, leg in each corner, sensible but forward going cob, which if you were looking in the 14.2-15.2 height bracket would give you lots to look at. But that type doesn't habitually come up at 16hh+, so when they do they are generally more expensive (one of the biggest reasons pure IDs have such a strong market)

So then you have to go looking for a draught x, which will be really variable in terms of type and feel and you probably will have to try a lot before you find one that suits you.

Or as per the first post on this thread, go find yourself a Clyde because they are utterly fabulous ðŸ˜. And if you can only jump a 70cm course then is that so much of an issue? How often will you want to be jumping in comparison to hacking/flatwork/trec/other fun stuff?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (9 April 2019)

Dolly on cng would have been perfect for you but she sold within minutes and had hundreds of offers on her. This is a pic and I think is exactly the type you're after.


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 April 2019)

that is the type i thought op was looking for and so far havent found any that are straightforward and meeting the price criteria...out of interest, what did she go for?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (9 April 2019)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/17hh-16yr-old-irish-sports-horse-all-rounder/Horses/563615


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 April 2019)

Yes I enquired about Dolly but she was sold. (3.5k) Claire said she may have something coming in to suit in about a fortnight.
They have a cob there called Bella, I was riding it yesterday...my friend's cob ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## PoppyAnderson (9 April 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			that is the type i thought op was looking for and so far havent found any that are straightforward and meeting the price criteria...out of interest, what did she go for?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know exactly but she was advertised for between Â£2500 & Â£3500.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (9 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Yes I enquired about Dolly but she was sold. (3.5k) Claire said she may have something coming in to suit in about a fortnight.
They have a cob there called Bella, I was riding it yesterday...my friend's cob ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I wondered about Bella but thought she might not be big enough. How was she?


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (9 April 2019)

cobsandbassets said:



			Harry Stoyles is based in Doncaster. Not everyone's cup of tea but honest in my personal buying experience. He's on Facebook and has a 12 yo registered ID gelding for Â£3 k would seem to be suitable.
		
Click to expand...

Now associated and selling with Rebecca Carnell who tried to sell me a 16year old with a fake passport who was supposedly 6. As well as a huge amount of upset caused to others and her being forced off her rented yard in Sheffield due to dodgy dealings, I would 100% avoid this seller, especially as she gets a lot of the horses from another well known dodgy dealer in Ireland and is very proud of herself.


----------



## Chippers1 (10 April 2019)

Rosiejazzandpia said:



			Now associated and selling with Rebecca Carnell who tried to sell me a 16year old with a fake passport who was supposedly 6. As well as a huge amount of upset caused to others and her being forced off her rented yard in Sheffield due to dodgy dealings, I would 100% avoid this seller, especially as she gets a lot of the horses from another well known dodgy dealer in Ireland and is very proud of herself.
		
Click to expand...

Both regularly come up on the dodgy dealer site on Facebook, i'd avoid like the plague!


----------



## blodwyn1 (10 April 2019)

Blake mccusker usually has heavyweight cobs in. I had good dealings with him 6yrs ago but i know others havent but i think his are worth a look.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 April 2019)

blodwyn1 said:



			Blake mccusker usually has heavyweight cobs in. I had good dealings with him 6yrs ago but i know others havent but i think his are worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

His sale videos are always an interesting watch, very useful for getting your eye on deciding which limb, or several limbs are sound.


----------



## blodwyn1 (10 April 2019)

That's what a vetting is for if the buyer lacks experience.


----------



## Meredith (10 April 2019)

Check Underhill Stables. ID x ????


----------



## ester (10 April 2019)

blodwyn1 said:



			That's what a vetting is for if the buyer lacks experience.
		
Click to expand...

Can make horse buying an expensive game though, and at least a bit less necessary if you know someone with more experience and the seller has provided a video.


----------



## Coblover63 (10 April 2019)

I tried to see a Blake McCusker horse.  Booked an appointment late on a Friday afternoon for the Saturday morning but he sold it over the phone late Friday night.  Apparently that happens a lot with his.  I was not impressed.


----------



## Leo Walker (10 April 2019)

Coblover63 said:



			I tried to see a Blake McCusker horse.  Booked an appointment late on a Friday afternoon for the Saturday morning but he sold it over the phone late Friday night.  Apparently that happens a lot with his.  I was not impressed.
		
Click to expand...

You had a lucky escape!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (10 April 2019)

Any thoughts on this guy?? I really like the sound of him 
https://www.herefordequestrian.co.uk/classified-ads/show-ad/2496/mr-who-paddy/16hh-to-16-2hh/

I also now have the contact about Clydesdales so will be making calls tomorrow


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Any thoughts on this guy?? I really like the sound of him 
https://www.herefordequestrian.co.uk/classified-ads/show-ad/2496/mr-who-paddy/16hh-to-16-2hh/

I also now have the contact about Clydesdales so will be making calls tomorrow
		
Click to expand...


He sounds suitable if he will hack alone, hunters don't always.  His back end doesn't look too good in the pic but you would need to see him in person.

I have had 2 fabulous Clydesdales, , both as safe as houses, except when they weren't


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (10 April 2019)

Meredith said:



			Check Underhill Stables. ID x ????
		
Click to expand...

 I think we found the same horse lol


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 April 2019)

He looks like he was once a good stamp of a horse, but 'He has hunted many seasons in Ireland and is now looking for an easy lifestyle hacking, doing fun rides etc' to me means that he is no longer sound enough to hunt. His back end is weak and his stance is odd, sadly his best years are likely behind him.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (10 April 2019)

Ok, so probably not a good bet then.


----------



## chaps89 (10 April 2019)

It doesn't specifically mention hacking alone. 
His back end conformation in particular looks a little odd but it's only 1 photo. 
I suspect living out, hacking mostly and doing some fun rides and local show type stuff he would go for a good few years yet. Whilst I wouldn't normally suggest buying a problem, most horses aren't sound but keep going well with just sympathetic management and I think OPs set up might just suit him.
I'd be inclined to at least make a call and ask for more photos


----------



## indie1282 (10 April 2019)

How desperate are you to find a horse? Most horses that have been linked are not really suitable imo - I believe you have had a few horses that have been unsuitable? 

I would keep an eye out but only enquire after something that REALLY ticks most of your boxes. One of my friends took almost a year to find her ' Unicorn ' but got a super mare in the end and is loving her!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Ok, so probably not a good bet then.
		
Click to expand...

that horse's hocks are shot I would think, given the lack of muscle on back end poor old lad.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 April 2019)

apart from not mentioning if he hacks alone,  he looks knackered IMO,  condition is a bit poor, what would he be like when fit and fed?  he is in wales where horses seem to be cheaper ,thought that would be too far for you.  if you are prepared to go that far you need to see 2 or 3 to make the  journey worthwhile...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (10 April 2019)

Hi I'm in Shropshire so actually only about an hour from this horse lol. 
I'll leave him where he is I think.  I'm just browsing at the moment as I think I'll have more luck in a month or so with a bit more money (fingers crossed)


----------



## HappyHorses:) (10 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Any thoughts on this guy?? I really like the sound of him 
https://www.herefordequestrian.co.uk/classified-ads/show-ad/2496/mr-who-paddy/16hh-to-16-2hh/

I also now have the contact about Clydesdales so will be making calls tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Is he only 13?? Sorry OP, please no. Chill a bit. There is no rush. The right dobbin will trot into your life soon. You have most of HHO keeping an eye out for you ðŸ‘ðŸ¼


----------



## Summit (10 April 2019)

Canâ€™t believe this just came up on my fb page 




__ https://www.facebook.com/921137947906113/posts/2341632575856636


----------



## Summit (10 April 2019)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Is he only 13?? Sorry OP, please no. Chill a bit. There is no rush. The right dobbin will trot into your life soon. You have most of HHO keeping an eye out for you ðŸ‘ðŸ¼
		
Click to expand...

I think he looks quite nice.  Jeez guys, You canâ€™t assume his best years are behind him, heâ€™s knackered, legs are shot etc etc all from one photo and perhaps a not well thought out ad.  OP if you want to see a horse, go see it.  If nothing else youâ€™ll be getting experience 

Glad I didnâ€™t show the forum a picture of the horse I bought .


----------



## HappyHorses:) (10 April 2019)

Summit said:



			I think he looks quite nice.  You canâ€™t assume his best years are behind him
		
Click to expand...

Im sure Paddy is lovely but I do not think he is the horse for the OP. Agree with a few other posters that, and it may just be a bad picture, but his hocks don't look great and as the OP has specified a weight carrier I would not think it would be an ideal match for either the OP or Paddy. He does also look a bit older than 13, maybe like me he just looks a little more mature than he really is ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## HappyHorses:) (10 April 2019)

Price aside. Would this be the type you are looking for? 

Horsequest Advert: http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/207267

Not sure if that link will work!


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 April 2019)

the clydesdale looks like the sort of horse SLH is looking for (i think) a bit too much money for her at the moment  hope something like that comes up when she has saved up a bit more..


----------



## Meredith (10 April 2019)

I know Kath at Underhill and I think she would tell you the truth. When I was searching for my last horse I tried one there. She told me gently we weren't suited. I had realised this.
However I leave others more experienced than me to judge confirmation etc.


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2019)

Janet George has a nice mare for sale


----------



## Bellaboo18 (10 April 2019)

Summit said:



			Canâ€™t believe this just came up on my fb page 




__ https://www.facebook.com/921137947906113/posts/2341632575856636



Click to expand...

This chap sounds ideal!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2019)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Price aside. Would this be the type you are looking for?

Horsequest Advert: http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/207267

Not sure if that link will work!
		
Click to expand...

I think hes over OP's budget but he sounds smashing, only thing youd need to clarify is if he hacks alone I've got one that couldn't cope with rs life and will now hack alone but was nappy when I first got him however with the help of a willing person on foot it only took a couple of months repetition, however he can be spooky but I think that's just him. However I've heard of someone with another ex rs horse that they've never been able to overcome the solo hacking with. I'd also like to know why they are selling him as he sounds perfect for their rs and they have been using him successfully, obviously it may be completely genuine such as they are closing down etc definitely worth a call. I like the way his advert is worded as well sounds like they've put a lot of time into it. 

That MJL place came up a lot when I was looking for Clydesdales for the OP yesterday, I'm not sure what they are like but he sounds sweet.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

MJL don't always have the best reputation sadly, from having read the dodgy dealers sites. Which is a shame as they do seem to have some really really nice horses. It doesn't "have" to be that heavy in terms of breeding but at least the build of an Irish Draught. I just happen to absolutely love Clydesdales, my best horse ever was a Clyde. It doesn't matter how much I weigh, I always like the same type of horse. 



amymay said:



			Janet George has a nice mare for sale
		
Click to expand...

Would be lovely I don't doubt but I expect it would be out of my price range.

I don't know why everyone seems to think I'm rushing?? I'm simply browsing ads to see what's around. Because of where I keep my horse I don't have the luxury of waiting around forever to buy a new horse (despite the fact I'm still paying field rent) as land is at a mega premium here.
I'm not sure what people think I'm hoping to get but I'm not after a world beater, show horse etc. It doesnt have to have perfect conformation as long as it does the job.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Any thoughts on this guy?? I really like the sound of him 
https://www.herefordequestrian.co.uk/classified-ads/show-ad/2496/mr-who-paddy/16hh-to-16-2hh/

I also now have the contact about Clydesdales so will be making calls tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

I think he's definitely worth a call! He might just suit you  I wouldn't judge too much on one photo.


----------



## bonny (11 April 2019)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I think he's definitely worth a call! He might just suit you  I wouldn't judge too much on one photo.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d worry that heâ€™s had a hard life, he looks older as well


----------



## ihatework (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Any thoughts on this guy?? I really like the sound of him 
https://www.herefordequestrian.co.uk/classified-ads/show-ad/2496/mr-who-paddy/16hh-to-16-2hh/

I also now have the contact about Clydesdales so will be making calls tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

He sounds like a complete gentleman and possibly at least worth a call.

I think you will find with the muscling and the wording of the ad that you would be managing an arthritic horse, Iâ€™d also want to check his age.

There will be plenty like him around, and he will probably do a good job for someone who only has aspirations of light hacking.


----------



## gunnergundog (11 April 2019)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...=906318679700378&id=100009667640529&width=500" width="500" height="789" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>

Looks like it's been in a riding school, also sounds cheap for what it is if sound and hacks alone but should be close-ish to you??


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 April 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I think hes over OP's budget but he sounds smashing, only thing youd need to clarify is if he hacks alone I've got one that couldn't cope with rs life and will now hack alone but was nappy when I first got him however with the help of a willing person on foot it only took a couple of months repetition, however he can be spooky but I think that's just him. However I've heard of someone with another ex rs horse that they've never been able to overcome the solo hacking with. I'd also like to know why they are selling him as he sounds perfect for their rs and they have been using him successfully, obviously it may be completely genuine such as they are closing down etc definitely worth a call. I like the way his advert is worded as well sounds like they've put a lot of time into it.

That MJL place came up a lot when I was looking for Clydesdales for the OP yesterday, I'm not sure what they are like but he sounds sweet.
		
Click to expand...


Even dodgy dealers sometimes sell good horses.  If the advert sounds good and on viewing the horse appears to be what you want, it would be worth having a vetting to make sure that it isn't drugged etc.  I would insist the horse is offered a drink prior to the vetting, sometimes they are kept dehydrated to 'sedate' them without drugs.

Responsible RS don't keep all thier horses for ever, they often sell them on after a few successful years, in order to keep providing their customers with a variety of horses to ride and to avoid making their horses stale.  I have had a couple of ex-RS horses, which had no problems adapting to life outside the RS.


----------



## ihatework (11 April 2019)

gunnergundog said:



			<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=906318679700378&id=100009667640529&width=500" width="500" height="789" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>

Looks like it's been in a riding school, also sounds cheap for what it is if sound and hacks alone but should be close-ish to you??
		
Click to expand...

Oh he looks super. Just the job. And worth the compromise on getting a teenager.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 April 2019)

gunnergundog said:



			<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=906318679700378&id=100009667640529&width=500" width="500" height="789" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>

Looks like it's been in a riding school, also sounds cheap for what it is if sound and hacks alone but should be close-ish to you??
		
Click to expand...


he looks very nice!


----------



## Red-1 (11 April 2019)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Price aside. Would this be the type you are looking for?

Horsequest Advert: http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/207267

Not sure if that link will work!
		
Click to expand...


I don't like Mr Who Paddy as I think they are being very honest but I would worry about his longevity even in a lighter job. I find that when hunters can no longer hunt, they really have had it for lots of other jobs too - what with the adrenaline keeping them going. Of course, that depends on what sort of hunting they do, but he is not being sold as a hunter at all, but they are being honest that he can only hack/pleasure ride.

The Comtois Draught above, he is very attractive. I suspect he is probably not happy doing loads of circles any more, so is no longer a riding school horse, they are doing the right thing by him. He did have a few strides with loss of precision in strides when changing rein, but heck, I like him! By enlarge everything moves in the same direction and is smooth. He is willing, happy, able to hold canter... 

As long as he will hack alone, without someone walking beside and a car going behind, then I think he is great! I don't think OP is going to do hours of schooling and I think he would be great in hacking work, with a bit more to offer, with safety. He is sound in the video, no adrenaline to hold him up. 

As with any horse, I would have a 5 stage vetting. In particular I would pay attention to doing the workout, having a good rest and then having a lunge to see how he is after work and rest, but as long as it was not dire, if he were a bit stiff I think I would still choose to have him at a reduction.


----------



## ihatework (11 April 2019)

See I would have suspicions on soundness on the Comtois BUT he has a happy willing expression and Iâ€™d put him in the â€˜sound for purposeâ€™ category. OP he might be one to keep an eye on as he may well come down in price if he gets vetted!


----------



## eahotson (11 April 2019)

sportsmansB said:



			This one is the only one that worries me -
* I don't need a completely novice ride, I've regained alot of confidence and something that's forward going etc is fine.
That may be true in reality, but in dodgy advert world 'Not a novice ride' usually means it won't fulfill some or all of your other criteria. Confidence is much easier to lose than it is to regain (though well done you on regaining it before!) and it can be lost multiple times... 

If you are experienced enough, you would be better to get the plod for now and school it into the horse you want (i.e. more responsive, etc) than try and get the forward going sharper one who then won't be as receptive to being ridden 3 or 4 times a week for a gentle hack. Almost any horse is capable, with schooling and fitness, of doing basic riding club activities which is what you want. A plainer one may not be doing it now, but will fill all your other jobs, and as you get to know the and like them and get a bit of training they can turn their hoof to a bit of jumping or cross country or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

Two things in particular I agree with here.Looking confidence is much easier than gaining it and the comment about the plod.Correct and consistent schooling can turn a plod into at least a moderately responsive ride.


----------



## eahotson (11 April 2019)

The other thing,any horse that you enjoy riding will be beautiful to you.I was persuaded to ride a common (his own mother would have said he was common)little cob.I didn't want to ride,I didn't,I didn't.Got on.Five minutes later I was grinning from ear to ear.Funnily enough I always thought him the most handsome of horses after that.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (11 April 2019)

Remind me if I ever want to buy another, to post on here! LOL. Definitely some points made i'd never even thought about before. 

Love clicking through the ads and reading every ones views, also shows that so little adverts are genuine honest sellers.. i'll be taking you lot with me when I next view a horse 'live horse viewing conference'


----------



## Hormonal Filly (11 April 2019)

I quite like this gelding, not many pictures and am sure the forum may find bad points, but if genuinely unbroken until 9 he has low mileage for rising 12?

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/super-fun-family-cob/Horses/563730

I do think sometimes its best to view the horse to get the full picture, sometimes adverts aren't clear and sometimes a genuine owner can sound un-genuine as they're not great at writing adverts. My little cobs advert was a shocking poor photo with '14h 5yr old cob for sale good in traffic not backed' or along those lines, and for some reason I was drawn to view him as he was only 30 minutes away and fell in love with him. Ok, he didn't come from a good place but they were a genuine sellers I suppose.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (11 April 2019)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/7-year-old-17hh-chestnut-gelding/Horses/564297 

Out of budget and younger than some posted, but seems a real genuine type..


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

Have messaged about the 17hh hunter, Phoenix...shame has not younger but definitely worth a look as he's local


----------



## Hormonal Filly (11 April 2019)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/hunter-allrounder-british-sports-horse/Horses/560800

He also looks a real genuine chap to me.

Sorry - boss has vacated the office and any excuse to avoid work!



SatansLittleHelper said:



			Have messaged about the 17hh hunter, Phoenix...shame has not younger but definitely worth a look as he's local 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't see rising 12 as to old, could be worth a look if hes local or a call.
He may have lower mileage than the others if he was left until 9. I always think those are the best ones if done properly, and its a genuine advert, could be interesting to know what he done until 9?

Hope you find the ideal horse!


----------



## ihatework (11 April 2019)

Aimeetess said:



https://www.horsemart.co.uk/hunter-allrounder-british-sports-horse/Horses/560800

He also looks a real genuine chap to me.

Sorry - boss has vacated the office and any excuse to avoid work!



I wouldn't see rising 12 as to old, could be worth a look if hes local or a call.
He may have lower mileage than the others if he was left until 9. I always think those are the best ones if done properly, and its a genuine advert, could be interesting to know what he done until 9?

Hope you find the ideal horse!
		
Click to expand...

Phoenix is 15. And the main reason he will be in budget is due to age. But, assuming he passes a vet, he looks like a lovely fun horse with a bit of quality yet up to weight. Although he might need a diet if the flat photo is recent


----------



## Hormonal Filly (11 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			Phoenix is 15. And the main reason he will be in budget is due to age. But, assuming he passes a vet, he looks like a lovely fun horse with a bit of quality yet up to weight. Although he might need a diet if the flat photo is recent
		
Click to expand...

Which one is Phoenix? All of the links I posted are under 12yr olds unless I am going insane?!

Ahh Phoenix is another link posted - sorry!


----------



## ester (11 April 2019)

Aimeetess said:



			I quite like this gelding, not many pictures and am sure the forum may find bad points, but if genuinely unbroken until 9 he has low mileage for rising 12?

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/super-fun-family-cob/Horses/563730

I do think sometimes its best to view the horse to get the full picture, sometimes adverts aren't clear and sometimes a genuine owner can sound un-genuine as they're not great at writing adverts. My little cobs advert was a shocking poor photo with '14h 5yr old cob for sale good in traffic not backed' or along those lines, and for some reason I was drawn to view him as he was only 30 minutes away and fell in love with him. Ok, he didn't come from a good place but they were a genuine sellers I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

he was one of the first ones posted


----------



## Hormonal Filly (11 April 2019)

ester said:



			he was one of the first ones posted 

Click to expand...

Ooooops apologies!
I red some of the pages but didn't have time to read them all! Hes probably my favourite or the second link I posted he sounds really genuine but is over budget.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

OMG...I LOVE THIS â¤â¤â¤â¤â¤
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-132012.html


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			OMG...I LOVE THIS â¤â¤â¤â¤â¤
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-132012.html

Click to expand...

well, its in the Highlands so need to factor in transport. I would urge though that you dont buy anything 'from the field' without seeing it ridden first and then your friend and you sitting on it. Is the nice one Gunnerdog posted (ex schoolie) sold? Thought he looked cracking.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

I wouldn't buy this specific Ardennes but she's the type I adore.
I wouldn't buy an older heavy horse to be honest, I'd want under 10, preferably younger. Im not mad keen to have ANY ex riding school/RDA horse as the last one my friend had was an absolute PITA, put me off for life..!! Plus this girl is about 8 hours from me lol.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 April 2019)

well, good luck with your search.


----------



## Meredith (11 April 2019)

Have you seen this? Phoenix jumping
Have you had a reply to your message about him?

https://m.facebook.com/pg/Hardwick-...4633480&id=1447312092020647&ref=page_internal


----------



## ihatework (11 April 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			well, good luck with your search.
		
Click to expand...

Yup!
Iâ€™m out too, but I wish you well ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

Phoenix is not ex riding school. I've messaged and waiting for a reply as really like the look of him â¤


----------



## gunnergundog (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Phoenix is not ex riding school. I've messaged and waiting for a reply as really like the look of him â¤
		
Click to expand...

If you see something you like, that you can afford, pick up the phone and move on it quickly.  Phoenix does hack alone and he already has people booked to view him today and tomorrow plus a waiting list.  Guess how I know?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

How????
I'm going to call them in about half an hour once my phone has a proper signal ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2019)

I guess that Gunner is the one selling him.


----------



## gunnergundog (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			How????
		
Click to expand...

I picked up the phone and rang them for goodness sake.

Faracat.......trust me, I wouldn't be selling a decent middleweight horse that has worked to medium level, hunted some of the country he has and is a saint to hack with no vices for just 2.5k - regardless of his age.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

I've tried to call both numbers but no answer. I don't always have the best signal so it can be tricky to ring out and actually hear people properly


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2019)

I got the wrong end of the stick there - sorry Gunner.


----------



## gunnergundog (11 April 2019)

Faracat said:



			I got the wrong end of the stick there - sorry Gunner.
		
Click to expand...

No probs......wouldn't mind owning him at all!


----------



## Tarragon (11 April 2019)

I have been following this thread with interest. It does highlight all the gory details of horse buying doesn't it!
I wanted to add that in my opinion the cost price is insignificant to the ongoing costs of keeping a horse. So waiting a bit and saving up so you can buy a slightly younger horse or one with potentially fewer health issues isn't a bad idea.


----------



## indie1282 (11 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			Oh he looks super. Just the job. And worth the compromise on getting a teenager.
		
Click to expand...

I like this horse alot! ðŸ‘


----------



## Floxie (11 April 2019)

Aimeetess said:



https://www.horsemart.co.uk/7-year-old-17hh-chestnut-gelding/Horses/564297

Out of budget and younger than some posted, but seems a real genuine type..
		
Click to expand...

ARGH I'm in love  

Stupid bloomin' lottery


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

They've said they're going to call me once they've finished schooling


----------



## Summit (11 April 2019)

Aimeetess said:



			Remind me if I ever want to buy another, to post on here! LOL. '
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t  coz Iâ€™d never of bought Harry...

I bought an exracer, 19 year old, skinny, unloved with bad feet and dental but my god what a lovely confidence given horse heâ€™s been for me and a real gem in the rough. â¤ï¸â¤ï¸


----------



## Summit (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			They've said they're going to call me once they've finished schooling  

Click to expand...

Be ready to drive there today .  Within 30 minutes of making a call, I was driving to Wales

ETA....I might be inclined to call again depending on who you spoke to


----------



## Summit (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I wouldn't buy this specific Ardennes but she's the type I adore.
I wouldn't buy an older heavy horse to be honest, I'd want under 10, preferably younger. Im not mad keen to have ANY ex riding school/RDA horse as the last one my friend had was an absolute PITA, put me off for life..!! Plus this girl is about 8 hours from me lol.
		
Click to expand...

Never say never...just coz your friend had a bad one, doesnâ€™t mean they all are.  The Comtois looks nice....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 April 2019)

I really liked the Comtois as well and he ticks a lot of the OP's boxes including her love of hair, I know hes a tiny bit smaller than she wanted but he looks like he's nicely built so you wouldn't notice it. They said he jumps as well didn't they? Also didn't you say you wanted something with smooth paces due to your health condition sorry if I've misread it may have been on one of your other threads but he looked a bit like a little armchair, used to be the same for the Clydesdale at the rs I used to enjoy riding him

Agree Manny sounds lovely.


----------



## Chinchilla (11 April 2019)

out of budget but sounds up your street slh though doubt your sensible friend would approve https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-131280.html
it does say will reduce price 'significantly' for quick sale.

I really, really like that horse


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 April 2019)

if you get a reply about the ex hunter i would go and try him.  my loan horse was an ex hunter who had a splint and the vet said not to hard hunt her but fine for hacking and low level competing.  she was 18 when i got her, safe as houses and very forward going, very sound and i hacked her  5 or 6 times a week for 2 years, had to give her up because i was broken and she has now gone to someone else and is still in full work. and sound and happy.., so dont discount an older horse...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 April 2019)

Chinchilla said:



			out of budget but sounds up your street slh though doubt your sensible friend would approve https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-131280.html
it does say will reduce price 'significantly' for quick sale.

I really, really like that horse 

Click to expand...

He sounds nice as well and again fits op's preferred "look." Only slight concern would be them saying he wouldn't be warranted by them but not sure if this is how selling livery/ dealers work?
I'd want to know more about how hes with a selling agent when hes been in the same home all his life but it could be a truly genuine reason eg change in the owners circumstances


----------



## bonny (11 April 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			He sounds nice as well and again fits op's preferred "look."
		
Click to expand...

He looks good, expensive but maybe fits the bill ?


----------



## Chinchilla (11 April 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			He sounds nice as well and again fits op's preferred "look."
		
Click to expand...

Expensive though - worth it if he's all the ad says he is though. And if the seller could be persuaded to drop the price slightly and OP could stretch above budget slightly perhaps the finance side of things wouldn't be completely implausible. It does depend what the seller means by 'significant' price drop.
ETA - Also has anyone else noticed his feet?!


----------



## gunnergundog (11 April 2019)

Significant price drop for a hassle free sale usually means no vetting, buy as seen.....especially when it is coming from 'Trade'/dealer.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 April 2019)

Britagie is waay over budget and this - 'canter is bouncy so no unbalanced riders' is most off putting. OP, I imagine you are looking for a comfortable ride?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

Britagie is lovely  but sold anyway. 
I've tried to call about the Hunter again but not had any luck getting hold of them (they didn't call back) 
I really really like the look/sound of him


----------



## Summit (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			They've said they're going to call me once they've finished schooling  

Click to expand...

Have they called back?



Chinchilla said:



			ETA - Also has anyone else noticed his feet?! 

Click to expand...

Easily fixed but does make me question why they look like that if heâ€™s been in the same home for 8 years ?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

Nope, no call back...I've tried calling them again but no luck getting through. No reply to the Facebook message either


----------



## Amymay (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Nope, no call back...I've tried calling them again but no luck getting through. No reply to the Facebook message either 

Click to expand...

I suspect itâ€™s sold.


----------



## Summit (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Nope, no call back...I've tried calling them again but no luck getting through. No reply to the Facebook message either 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a PITA.....I guess you only have the livery number and not a private number which will make it difficult plus it was said earlier that there was a lot of interest so theyâ€™re obviously not fussed about making return calls


----------



## PoppyAnderson (11 April 2019)

I'll get shot down in flames for suggesting a young horse but this guy looks lovely and I've bought a horse from these guys before. Not sure of price though. 


	
	





__ https://www.facebook.com/714188668664714/posts/2136210933129140


----------



## PoppyAnderson (11 April 2019)

There are videos of him and he looks divine. Can't post links for some reason. Smith's farm horses.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (11 April 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/714188668664714/posts/2158528490897384


----------



## PoppyAnderson (11 April 2019)

Figured video link out!




__ https://www.facebook.com/714188668664714/posts/2152379438178956


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

I love him and just messaged them. He does look quite small though but will see what they say, thank you..!!!


----------



## Summit (11 April 2019)

Heâ€™s only 4 and only been schooled twice,  might need more work than you want to put in?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I love him and just messaged them. He does look quite small though but will see what they say, thank you..!!!
		
Click to expand...

He does a bit but he looks a bit taller in the video. He'll continue to grow & mature & fill out too. I suspect he might be over budget though, as he looks fab.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 April 2019)

very important for OP, does he hack out alone and is he safe?   very difficult to answer as he is only 4 and hardly done anything.. SLH remember your criteria, the horse you NEED now, not the horse you want...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 April 2019)

Ooh I really like the look of him!

OP did you contact the Clydesdale people in the end didn't you say you were going to email them? Didn't someone with a chestnut horse as their profile picture in this thread cant remember who it was think their user name started with O mention they knew someone who could help source one?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

Clyde is 15.2 and Â£4700 and literally done nothing else so not suitable which is a shame

I've tried to call about the Clydesdales today but no answer, will be trying again tomorrow


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 April 2019)

good luck.....didnt you say nothing under 16 hands or am i mixing you up with someone else?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

Yup 16hh is really as low as I want to go...up to 17hh. 
I'm going to try to be a bit more proactive when I see something I like as everything seems to sell so fast...as Gunner said earlier,  I need to get on the phone asap..!!!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (11 April 2019)

If you do see anything on Smiths Farm Horses, i've bought a horse off them a while back. He was a superstar and as bombproof as they come.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (11 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Clyde is 15.2 and Â£4700 and literally done nothing else so not suitable which is a shame

Click to expand...

Bummer.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 April 2019)

Got my eye on this girl...had a chat with the owner and she sounds perfect...csnt upload pics but she's built like an ID.

For sale. (Not avaliable yet) 16.2/3hh Chesnut mare. 11yo ID x warmblood. Currently out on loan but coming back next month some time, not due to her fault. Been there done everything; sj, dressage, arena eventing, xc, hunting. Great to hack alone or in company, has hacked miles by herself over cannock chase. When she comes back she will be fittened up, refreshed over shows etc and be ready to be sold. Feel free to inbox me to get back to you when shes back. Â£2500 with full tack and wardrobe Â£2000 without. Will get some more pictures when shes back


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Got my eye on this girl...had a chat with the owner and she sounds perfect...csnt upload pics but she's built like an ID.

For sale. (Not avaliable yet) 16.2/3hh Chesnut mare. 11yo ID x warmblood. Currently out on loan but coming back next month some time, not due to her fault. Been there done everything; sj, dressage, arena eventing, xc, hunting. Great to hack alone or in company, has hacked miles by herself over cannock chase. When she comes back she will be fittened up, refreshed over shows etc and be ready to be sold. Feel free to inbox me to get back to you when shes back. Â£2500 with full tack and wardrobe Â£2000 without. Will get some more pictures when shes back

Click to expand...

She sounds nice surprised how cheap she is that would be my only worry though if she's on loan it may be they dont have the space or money to have her back. Also possibly the fact they said she will be "refreshed over shows" maybe she got a bit sour but if you're mainly going to be hacking her that shouldn't be a problem as long as she's still ok with you doing a little schooling competing may not be her thing I like the part about her hacking for miles by herself 
Have you got a link to her?


----------



## be positive (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Got my eye on this girl...had a chat with the owner and she sounds perfect...csnt upload pics but she's built like an ID.

For sale. (Not avaliable yet) 16.2/3hh Chesnut mare. 11yo ID x warmblood. Currently out on loan but coming back next month some time, not due to her fault. Been there done everything; sj, dressage, arena eventing, xc, hunting. Great to hack alone or in company, has hacked miles by herself over cannock chase. When she comes back she will be fittened up, refreshed over shows etc and be ready to be sold. Feel free to inbox me to get back to you when shes back. Â£2500 with full tack and wardrobe Â£2000 without. Will get some more pictures when shes back

Click to expand...

If she is not yet home, requires getting fit and they plan on taking her out to shows why are they messing about with this ad, unless it was done in March it will be May by the time she gets home, at least a month to fitten up another month to take her out so by my calculations she should not be ready to sell until July at the earliest unless she is fit or they cut corners, she is extremely cheap if she is everything they say so I would not be holding my breath on the waiting list, either get in before she is fit or forget it.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 April 2019)

No idea who the sellers are but this popped up and I thought of you OP:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/336663713096817/permalink/2186116738151496/

It's on the 'Everything horsey in Manchester' page so NW but not sure how close it would be to you.


----------



## Floxie (12 April 2019)

That's a closed group Alex - only members will be able to see the posts.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 April 2019)

Oh this is the ad:
This is Meg ... meg weve had over a month now and didnt want her to be fully advertised until we were satisfied she was fully ready to leave ours so weve been schooling her up abit so our clients and ourself are happy....

Meg is around 16.2hh rising 10yro draught mare ( breeding unrecorded )

Been in same home since she was 4 years old.

Meg certainly isnt going to win any races and neither are you going to go anywhere in a hurry... shes got her own pace which is a car with 5 gears not 6.. but shes quiet and thats the main thing!!!.
Shes a steady eddy and likes to please.
I certainly cant see why she wouldnt work out in a riding school because shes a lovely weighr carrier and not phased about kicks and flapping about.
Meg is stunning, she came to us not in regular work so shes quite low milege for her age but at same time shes quiet with it so shes not schooled up to a top dressage test but she knows how to school walk trot and canter
She hacks out unphased by any traffic.
She rides in open fields perfectly
Shes just a nice big all rounder .
Ideal hunter , showing , fun rides , beach rides.
No stable vices. No quirks. Not sharp. Not stuipid. sensible head on her.
No naps no bolts no rears no bucks.
Rare find this type.
Based cheshire.
Good to shoe box catch etc.
No lumps or bumps.
Open to any vetting.
Xrays. Bloods and inspections.
Â£3000.
Ono
Videos upon request.
Fully shod
Delivery can be arranged. . Warrantys can br arranged







There more pics, but not sure if I should be sharing from a closed group.....
Seller is a Yana Phoenix?


----------



## Pippity (12 April 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			She sounds nice surprised how cheap she is that would be my only worry though if she's on loan it may be they dont have the space or money to have her back. Also possibly the fact they said she will be "refreshed over shows" maybe she got a bit sour but if you're mainly going to be hacking her that shouldn't be a problem as long as she's still ok with you doing a little schooling competing may not be her thing I like the part about her hacking for miles by herself
Have you got a link to her?
		
Click to expand...

Unless she's so cheap because she really did go for miles by herself, ie, without a rider!


----------



## be positive (12 April 2019)

That is the type I would be looking for for the OP, up to weight, leg in each corner, with enough quality to do any job, unless the dealer has a bad rep I would be on my way ASAP, chestnut mares can be wonderful!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 April 2019)

Meg sounds very nice


----------



## ImmyS (12 April 2019)

I saw Meg advertised and thought h she looked suitable if honest advert. I would think youâ€™d have to move quickly though as she had a lot of interest on her ad!


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 April 2019)

neg sounds and looks very nice,  they dont mention if she hacks alone, says she hacks and is ok with traffic but hacking alone is important for OP....


----------



## sportsmansB (12 April 2019)

I love Meg


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 April 2019)

Considering my own purchases are a bit off the wall sometimes, is it weird I'm quite smug at the general acceptance that Meg is nice lol .


----------



## Ddraig_wen (12 April 2019)

If you like the look of Meg OP I'd message John/Yana quite quickly. I tried to buy a couple off them but both were sold within hours of the advert going up.   I tried another that hadn't been properly advertised yet but I stilll didn't get there in time to view (3 days) as she had gone


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

Gosh I love her, can't find a contact number anywhere though???
She's the most perfect in age, type etc ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

My friend has sent me this guy...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...es+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&page=26


----------



## ihatework (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			My friend has sent me this guy...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118920034/safe-sane-sensible-fun-161-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&page=26

Click to expand...

Now the pair of you are getting the right idea!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

You think he looks good? I rather like him


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 April 2019)

i like him as well, he is a little older than you want but as i said before you have to buy the horse you NEED....this sort will go quick so you need to phone, not message to get to see him, of you are serious about buying


----------



## TPO (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			My friend has sent me this guy...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118920034/safe-sane-sensible-fun-161-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&page=26

Click to expand...

Get on the phone already!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

I'm hoping to go and view him tomorrow ðŸ¤žðŸ¤žðŸ¤žðŸ¤ž


----------



## blodwyn1 (12 April 2019)

I would also view  Meg.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 April 2019)

blodwyn1 said:



			I would also view  Meg.
		
Click to expand...

I agree she is also 5 years younger and has pretty much the same description


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

Still trying to get hold of Meg's seller ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## Ddraig_wen (12 April 2019)

I've lost track,but has this guy been mentioned? https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...tml?link=/search?keyword=irish+draught&page=2


----------



## Ddraig_wen (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Still trying to get hold of Meg's seller ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried messaging both of them on facebook? I've found he's usually pretty quick


----------



## Amymay (12 April 2019)

Meg is super, and will be snapped up!


----------



## Floxie (12 April 2019)

You realise that when SLH buys a horse we're all going to feel like it's ours too? 

I've not been particularly helpful but I've been following closely and I'm really looking forwards to our new neddy!


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 April 2019)

yes of the 2 meg may be better as she is a bit younger and she is rather good looking but hacking out alone is important for both of them, cant remember if it has been mentioned on these 2 ads, i am getting a bit lost as i have seen so many  
just looked back on these 2 ads and neither mention hacking alone so that needs to be checked.  the advantage with the gelding is that he has done the things that OP is aspiring to, doesnt say if meg has competed....difficult choice if both are still available but after trying each op should know if she falls for one...its very exciting!!!!!


----------



## Summit (12 April 2019)

I like the sound of Murphy


----------



## Denbob (12 April 2019)

My fault for not reading the thread all the way through before sending OP Meg around the same time AH posted her - great minds think alike


----------



## DabDab (12 April 2019)

Ddraig_wen said:



			I've lost track,but has this guy been mentioned? https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118895547/super-fun-family-cob.html?link=/search?keyword=irish+draught&page=2

Click to expand...

Yes, at least twice before now, but he is still very lovely


----------



## Ddraig_wen (12 April 2019)

DabDab said:



			Yes, at least twice before I've lost track of all the links lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (12 April 2019)

Ddraig_wen said:



			I've lost track,but has this guy been mentioned? https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118895547/super-fun-family-cob.html?link=/search?keyword=irish+draught&page=2

Click to expand...



He's ten  minutes away from me. Happy to go and see him for you if you like SLH


----------



## Amymay (12 April 2019)

ycbm said:



			He's ten  minutes away from me. Happy to go and see him for you if you like SLH
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo that could be exciting ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—


----------



## rowan666 (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			That's a fair point.
My friend and I plant to buy a Shetland each to try to combat the separation issues. So everyone will always have a companion.  Do you think this will work??
		
Click to expand...

I have a mini (4/5yr old gelding) for perm loan that is the perfect companion because he's not bothered when he's left alone while your off riding etc and he is not an escape artist either! PM if your interested


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

Sorry for the slow replies today, it's the 4th anniversary since my little girl died so it's a difficult day ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥

YBCM, that's really very kind of you and I will definitely bear that in mind.
At the moment I have booked in to see Murphy on Sunday and am hoping to get to see Meg asap. Phoenix is also still for sale so I could possibly go and see him too.
What do I do in regards to vettings?? My friend says a 2stage is fine, others are saying 5 stage and another friend has told me not to bother ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## ycbm (12 April 2019)

So sorry SLH, what a dreadful anniversary    Take care.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

Thank you xxx

Meg's seller will let her go at 2.5k for quick hassle free sale. Or 3k firm if vetting etc wanted.


----------



## ycbm (12 April 2019)

rowan666 said:



			I have a mini (4/5yr old gelding) for perm loan that is the perfect companion because he's not bothered when he's left alone while your off riding etc and he is not an escape artist either! PM if your interested
		
Click to expand...


I might be?  I am missing my mini terribly, but I can't take her back from the three year old child she has been lent to. She's having a wonderful time, I'm miserable!


----------



## southerncomfort (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Thank you xxx

Meg's seller will let her go at 2.5k for quick hassle free sale. Or 3k firm if vetting etc wanted.
		
Click to expand...

They want to charge more if you have her vetted??  Mmmm....that rings alarm bells for me I'm afraid.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

Yes it's making me feel somewhat uneasy. Nice as she is I'm wondering if I should avoid?


----------



## Leo Walker (12 April 2019)

southerncomfort said:



			They want to charge more if you have her vetted??  Mmmm....that rings alarm bells for me I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldnt for me. They arent saying no vet, they are saying if theres no hassle and shes sold and away quickly they will reduce the price. If the buyer wants her holding for a week or so for a vetting and the owner has to take a day of work for it etc, then they want 3k which seems fair enough. If I was selling it would be worth Â£500 for me to not have to deal with any hassle!


----------



## Meredith (12 April 2019)

southerncomfort said:



			They want to charge more if you have her vetted??  Mmmm....that rings alarm bells for me I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I hesitated to reply at first but as others are feeling cautious I will admit my first thought was that the suggestion is a type of blackmail. It could also mean the sellers would prefer the horse wasnâ€™t vetted. 

SLH I would always have a 5 stage vetting by either my vet or one who is completely independent of the seller.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

Arrrggghhhh what a minefield.  They've sent me some videos and she looks fantastic  but a 5 stage vetting would put me over budget ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
I could possibly just about manage but she doesnt come with tack either.


----------



## Amymay (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Arrrggghhhh what a minefield.  They've sent me some videos and she looks fantastic  but a 5 stage vetting would put me over budget ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

Then you canâ€™t afford her, so walk away.


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 April 2019)

Ah, does your Â£3k mean that is what you have available for the horse, any vetting and tack?


----------



## Leo Walker (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Arrrggghhhh what a minefield.  They've sent me some videos and she looks fantastic  but a 5 stage vetting would put me over budget ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
I could possibly just about manage but she doesnt come with tack either.
		
Click to expand...

Go and see her. If you can afford the horse and the vetting you can worry about tack later. And there might be some wiggle room if you see her, like her, put down a deposit and get her vetted and picked up quickly.


----------



## wills_91 (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Sorry for the slow replies today, it's the 4th anniversary since my little girl died so it's a difficult day ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥

YBCM, that's really very kind of you and I will definitely bear that in mind.
At the moment I have booked in to see Murphy on Sunday and am hoping to get to see Meg asap. Phoenix is also still for sale so I could possibly go and see him too.
What do I do in regards to vettings?? My friend says a 2stage is fine, others are saying 5 stage and another friend has told me not to bother ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...


So sorry what a hard day xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 April 2019)

dont get put off vetting, i knowit can only show what she is like on the day but if you have bloods taken you can know if she is buted up to mask lameness or doped to make her quiet.   as soon as you said that i felt uneasy,  this is a dealer who is selling on behalf of someone so the wait for vetting wont cost them anymore.......go for murphy, he sounds perfect as he has been there and done it, still have him vetted though and i would go for a 5 stage and bloods, i know it costs a bit more but worth it IMO


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ah, does your Â£3k mean that is what you have available for the horse, any vetting and tack?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite, I have access to more if needed, I'm trying to avoid it if poss though.


----------



## Meredith (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Sorry for the slow replies today, it's the 4th anniversary since my little girl died so it's a difficult day ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥
		
Click to expand...

SLH my apologies I missed this part of your post.
So sorry. Today must have been extra difficult.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Yes it's making me feel somewhat uneasy. Nice as she is I'm wondering if I should avoid?
		
Click to expand...

I have never had a horse vetted yet *but* the ad did make me wonder a bit and the not wanting a vetting also makes me wonder.  It could just be that the owner wants the money quickly though.  Could you organise a vet for the day/after the viewing before you actually go to look, so that there is no hanging about?  You could cancel the vetting if you don't feel that the horse is the one for you.

Today must have been difficult for you, anniversaries are very poignant.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

Thank for the kind words xxx

Although he's older than I wanted and further away etc my "gut" is telling me that Murphy is my best bet here. Should gut feeling even come into it? Having spoken to his owner I felt an instant rapport and he have proved himself to be a real confidence giver.
I really like Meg but something is just making me feel uneasy?? I should add that Murphy is a private sale and Meg is a dealer sale.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Thank for the kind words xxx

Although he's older than I wanted and further away etc my "gut" is telling me that Murphy is my best bet here. Should gut feeling even come into it? Having spoken to his owner I felt an instant rapport and he have proved himself to be a real confidence giver.
I really like Meg but something is just making me feel uneasy?? I should add that Murphy is a private sale and Meg is a dealer sale.
		
Click to expand...

I think gut instinct counts for loads! Always wary of dealers who â€˜seemâ€™ to want to avoid vettings... as someone who hasnâ€™t had a horse I own vetted ðŸ™ˆ.


----------



## FlyingCircus (12 April 2019)

Dealer who will sell cheaper without vetting = suspicious!


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 April 2019)

SLH your gut feeling is worth taking notice of.....try and forget meg when you try murphy and judge him on how much you like him, how you feel riding him, if you feel happy and confident on him ,  if you really like him and will be really upset if you dont get him  put a deposit down and arrange for a vetting a s a p with a vet of your choice, not theirs...if he is out of your vets area the ask your vet for a recommendation for that area.  hope the viewing goes well..


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Thank you xxx

Meg's seller will let her go at 2.5k for quick hassle free sale. Or 3k firm if vetting etc wanted.
		
Click to expand...

This is not uncommon with the lower value horses.  Many purchasers will be sucked into this and see a saving on the purchase price and the cost of the vetting.  Plus you can get bidding wars going on which is very useful for pushing a buyer to make a quick decision as they fear losing the horse.  Some unvetted horses will be ok, many won't especially the older ones.  I looked at a pony today, sweet little mare 15 years old, sound and currently giving lots of fun to many children.  On eye examination it was totally blind in one eye and had major changes in the other and very limited vision.  It had adapted to its surroundings and was coping fine.  The owners did not know.

Given the OP is looking for something to enjoy going into the future, buying anything unvetted isn't a good idea and certainly not good practice.


----------



## DabDab (12 April 2019)

Gut absolutely counts, particularly if you've already refined what you're looking for down and therefore tuned you're gut in a bit 

Murphy sounds like he exactly matches you're spec, so fingers crossed he is just as described


----------



## Meredith (12 April 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			SLH your gut feeling is worth taking notice of.....try and forget meg when you try murphy and judge him on how much you like him, how you feel riding him, if you feel happy and confident on him ,  if you really like him and will be really upset if you dont get him  put a deposit down and arrange for a vetting a s a p with a vet of your choice, not theirs...if he is out of your vets area the ask your vet for a recommendation for that area.  hope the viewing goes well..
		
Click to expand...

As above
 and donâ€™t forget the bloods.


----------



## Leo Walker (12 April 2019)

Meredith said:



			SLH my apologies I missed this part of your post.
So sorry. Today must have been extra difficult.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, me too. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## southerncomfort (12 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I'm sorry, me too. Take care of yourself xx
		
Click to expand...

So sorry, I missed it too.

Thinking of you.  Xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 April 2019)

Murphy's owner wants to choose between potential buyers so has a couple of us viewing him over the weekend.  While I understand completely,  it's quite a trek out to where he is and I was hoping to go and put down a deposit if I liked him. Not sure what to do??


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 April 2019)

i would still go, they may pick you to have him anyway., it sounds good that they want the best possible home for him,,  take the money for a deposit just in case.  he is a good one to view even if it doesnt work out, dont talk yourself out of trying what could be an amazing horse for you....your spec is what lots of people want so you will be fighting to get something with any of the horses that have been suggested..


----------



## McFluff (12 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Murphy's owner wants to choose between potential buyers so has a couple of us viewing him over the weekend.  While I understand completely,  it's quite a trek out to where he is and I was hoping to go and put down a deposit if I liked him. Not sure what to do??
		
Click to expand...

Go. Thereâ€™s a high chance that if you like him, and as youâ€™ve already felt rapport with the owner, the owner would pick you. Lots of private sellers want to choose who they sell to. Can be a good sign, means they care about him. Could also mean that theyâ€™re mad as a box of frogs! 
Take wise and honest friend. Try and enjoy the experience. Donâ€™t put any pressure on yourself. What will be will be. 
Good luck.


----------



## Summit (13 April 2019)

Yes definitely go....the other people could be awful....donâ€™t put yourself down.

Donâ€™t dither, you need to be proactive , these horses sell quickly for a reason.  Youâ€™d kick yourself if you backed down and the other viewings were a no show 

Arrive on time, be positive and with money in your back pocket and as others have said, enjoy the experience.

Viewing harry was a 4 hour round trip, I had a good feeling about him and knew that if I didnâ€™t get there pronto, then someone else would.  By midday, deposit down and he was *mine*


----------



## Summit (13 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			At the moment I have booked in to see Murphy on Sunday and am hoping to get to see Meg asap. Phoenix is also still for sale so I could possibly go and see him too.
What do I do in regards to vettings?? My friend says a 2stage is fine, others are saying 5 stage and another friend has told me not to bother ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

I personally would try and get to see them all, you can always cancel a booking if you end up putting a deposit down on one of them


----------



## blodwyn1 (13 April 2019)

I would definitely view Murphy, i didnt think my girls previous owner would pick me as i am plder and partly disabled, but she was thrilled i was offering a knowledgable permanent home.


----------



## wren123 (13 April 2019)

go and see Murphy and be prepared to make a decision but don't get carried away if he feels nice to ride. Check he hacks alone, get owner to ride first, check he's not sweaty from being exercised, safe in traffic, etc, etc.
Good luck.
And I'm so sorry for the  loss of your daughter.


----------



## indie1282 (13 April 2019)

Can someone please remind me which one is Murphy?? ðŸ™‚

Also so sorry for your loss, such an incredibly hard time for you ðŸ’œ


----------



## Meredith (13 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			My friend has sent me this guy...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118920034/safe-sane-sensible-fun-161-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&page=26

Click to expand...




indie1282 said:



			Can someone please remind me which one is Murphy?? ðŸ™‚
		
Click to expand...

Murphy. I hope.


----------



## indie1282 (13 April 2019)

Meredith said:



			Murphy. I hope.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ðŸ™‚

Oooh yes I do like this one!


----------



## oldie48 (13 April 2019)

I also really like Murphy and I like the tone of the ad too. If he is a s described and comes with everything you need I think he is very fairly priced.


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 April 2019)

oldie48 said:



			I also really like Murphy and I like the tone of the ad too. If he is a s described and comes with everything you need I think he is very fairly priced.
		
Click to expand...

Agree about Murphy, but only as long as the pig issue wouldn't cause problems for SLH? It would here...

The good horses will be snapped up very quickly, so when buying you need to be prepared to jump into the car and view pronto.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (13 April 2019)

Just to update everything.
I'm unable to view Murphy just now due to my friend being unwell, which is frustrating but can't be helped.
It looks like Meg is sold.
STILL not had any joy getting any sense out of Phoenix seller.

I've been having a blast messing around with my friend's TINY 14.1 cob (who Carrie's me fine I hasten to add). She's young and nappy but I'm finally getting somewhere with sorting her out so I'm very pleased with her (and myself lol). I've realized that it's partly the lack of horse in front of me that I find a bit unnerving on smaller horses so (after a good LONG chat with my friend last night) I'm going to consider looking at very broad cobs 15.2 plus that have a decent neck on them. I still might not feel right but no harm in trying.
There has been so much discussed that my head is spinning so I'm taking a little step back to breathe, the right horse WILL find it's way too me in time.

Me on the tiddler a few months back lol


----------



## blodwyn1 (13 April 2019)

Is there no one else who could go with you? You really need to try some horses, internet shopping is all very well but won't give you the feel of the type you need!


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 April 2019)

If Murphy is as described he will be sold by this evening.

With such an exacting remit a purchaser has to be be ready to view immediately if such a paragon of virtue comes to the market.  It is different if you have a wider remit, ie, you are buying potential and the only steadfast remit is 16.2 gelding and bay under 5.  Then you can set yourself up with a weekend of viewing many young horses with the potential you require followed by a day of deciding which one you actually want to send to the vet.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (13 April 2019)

I know, it's very difficult but to be fair the seller is having a few viewings so that she can choose so he isn't going to be sold overnight


----------



## FlyingCircus (13 April 2019)

Are you SURE you really want a new one right now? Iunderstand you may be cautious after paat ecperiences but you seem to be enjoying the window shopping more than wanting to go out and view. Which is totally fine! But with the type you're looking for being worth their weight in gold you may be settling yourself up for disappointment when they sell quickly.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 April 2019)

i still think you should go and try him even if your friend is not well.  i always went to see horses on my own first and then took my experienced friend with me when i thought i had found the onem i didnt want to drag her all over the country and waste her time as she is solf employedl.....if you dont go this weekend as arranged he will be sold, such a shame as he sounds perfect for you.  it is also rather odd to now say you want a smaller cob when you have been so sure that 16 hands was the minimum right from the beginning, didnt you get rid of a smaller one because of size?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (13 April 2019)

To be honest I'm so confused about what I want and/or need at the moment which is why I'm all over the place. (Well I know exactly what I *want*)
I definitely WANT one but I hate trying horses as I always feel really anxious and end up looking like a numpty   I find this whole process stressful and I'm so worried about getting it all wrong again that I think I end up sabotaging myself.


----------



## Amymay (13 April 2019)

Well, thereâ€™s no rush. Take your time.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 April 2019)

we all have an idea of what you NEED from other posts previously but not sure what you really WANT......if you now want something smaller and chunky you will have more choice with your budget as the big, safe horses are usually more expensive and out of your budget unless they are a little older.  my friend wanted a safe horse and didnt have a huge budget and wasnt the most confident rider.  i was the experienced friend and she saw a few on her own and then asked me to look at a 16 year old mare that she liked.  she wasnt the prettiest but a chunky, safe horse. what we found out later was that the mare was 18.. she bought her (i thought she was exactly what my friend NEEDED) and had many years of hacking, pleasure rides and low level competing, she had to stop riding her when she was 27 and was PTS at 29 due to arthritis but she gave my friend so much fun and the confidence to get a more forward going horse for her next one.   size shouldnt really matter as long as the horse is a proper weight carrier but you must be sure you can cope with riding on a smaller one and no one else can make that decision for you....we can all keep looking but i think we have already found mr perfect


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 April 2019)

Ref #: 206972
Horsequest cobs.  If advert honest, it is a weight carrying saint.


----------



## DabDab (13 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ref #: 206972
Horsequest cobs.  If advert honest, it is a weight carrying saint.
		
Click to expand...

Love the sound and look of him


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 April 2019)

If the seller is genuinely wanting the best home for Murphy, I would have thought she would have been happy for you to view the first time by yourself and then for your friend to accompany you to a 2nd viewing.  I do realise though, he is quite a distance away from you.


----------



## Meredith (13 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			To be honest I'm so confused about what I want and/or need at the moment which is why I'm all over the place. (Well I know exactly what I *want*)
I definitely WANT one but I hate trying horses as I always feel really anxious and end up looking like a numpty   I find this whole process stressful and I'm so worried about getting it all wrong again that I think I end up sabotaging myself.
		
Click to expand...

If you are really confused take a break from searching for a couple of weeks.
If you are not go and view a couple on your own. I know you will hesitate to say Yes but your gut feeling will tell you No immediately. 
If you feel a hesitant Yes take your sensible friend. If in the meantime the horse is sold accept that it was not meant to happen.
I am always apprehensive when I go to view and have been known to walk away without getting on. Remember when you walk away politely you probably wonâ€™t see those sellers ever agaiin.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ref #: 206972
Horsequest cobs.  If advert honest, it is a weight carrying saint.
		
Click to expand...

yes he looks good,  i had rejected quite a few previously as they were under 16 hands, not sure if SLH has now changed criteria, if she will go for 15,2 the search would be a bit easier


----------



## gunnergundog (13 April 2019)

What was wrong with Ari?  He's the ch ID g that YCBM volunteered to view on your behalf.

If your sane friend is hors de combat at the moment, it would be well worth your while either arranging to view Ari and meet YCBM there or ask her to do an initial viewing on your behalf.  A couple of bottles of wine (or whatever her tipple is) plus some diesel money could be a very good investment  

(Without wishing it to sound rude, I think that YCBM has been around the block a couple of times!   )


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 April 2019)

I'd also accept YBCM's very kind offer of at least getting her to view that chestnut, based on some of her videos she's uploaded especially of her little cob she looks to have a good eye


----------



## Red-1 (13 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ref #: 206972
Horsequest cobs.  If advert honest, it is a weight carrying saint.
		
Click to expand...

I like the sound of him too.


----------



## Summit (13 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If the seller is genuinely wanting the best home for Murphy, I would have thought she would have been happy for you to view the first time by yourself and then for your friend to accompany you to a 2nd viewing.  I do realise though, he is quite a distance away from you.
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t believe you cancelled the booking   I wouldâ€™ve still gone because if you and the owner had of gotten on well then Iâ€™m sure you couldâ€™ve come to an arrangement

I see the spec has changed....are you sure if you really know what you want?


----------



## gunnergundog (13 April 2019)

Also, just to add that ANY vendor can elect not to sell to a particular individual.....it's just that Murphy's owner is being more up front about it.

I have refused to sell horses to people in the past.....one was a horse that had jumped out of novice but didn't have the balls to cope with int XC;  he was advertised as a quality hunter.  The first person who tried him wanted him, but as he had elected to jump a square 3'9 oxer backwards in the SJ field, I elected not to sell to him.  There have been others.


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (13 April 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			Oh this is the ad:
This is Meg ... meg weve had over a month now and didnt want her to be fully advertised until we were satisfied she was fully ready to leave ours so weve been schooling her up abit so our clients and ourself are happy....

Meg is around 16.2hh rising 10yro draught mare ( breeding unrecorded )

Been in same home since she was 4 years old.

Meg certainly isnt going to win any races and neither are you going to go anywhere in a hurry... shes got her own pace which is a car with 5 gears not 6.. but shes quiet and thats the main thing!!!.
Shes a steady eddy and likes to please.
I certainly cant see why she wouldnt work out in a riding school because shes a lovely weighr carrier and not phased about kicks and flapping about.
Meg is stunning, she came to us not in regular work so shes quite low milege for her age but at same time shes quiet with it so shes not schooled up to a top dressage test but she knows how to school walk trot and canter
She hacks out unphased by any traffic.
She rides in open fields perfectly
Shes just a nice big all rounder .
Ideal hunter , showing , fun rides , beach rides.
No stable vices. No quirks. Not sharp. Not stuipid. sensible head on her.
No naps no bolts no rears no bucks.
Rare find this type.
Based cheshire.
Good to shoe box catch etc.
No lumps or bumps.
Open to any vetting.
Xrays. Bloods and inspections.
Â£3000.
Ono
Videos upon request.
Fully shod
Delivery can be arranged. . Warrantys can br arranged







There more pics, but not sure if I should be sharing from a closed group.....
Seller is a Yana Phoenix?
		
Click to expand...

I know Yana, she is ok.. was on same yard as I had my ID x Gypsy cob a few years ago... worth a viewing.


----------



## Lammy (14 April 2019)

gunnergundog said:



			What was wrong with Ari?  He's the ch ID g that YCBM volunteered to view on your behalf.

If your sane friend is hors de combat at the moment, it would be well worth your while either arranging to view Ari and meet YCBM there or ask her to do an initial viewing on your behalf.  A couple of bottles of wine (or whatever her tipple is) plus some diesel money could be a very good investment  

(Without wishing it to sound rude, I think that YCBM has been around the block a couple of times!   )
		
Click to expand...

I posted this horse on page 4 and was poo pooed for being broken only two years. Although I still think heâ€™s worth ringing about as he ticks every box! Just depends on if heâ€™s what the ad says. YCBM will be a good judge of that, Iâ€™d bite her hand off if it was me who was interested.


----------



## chaps89 (14 April 2019)

If you like the look of Murphy, I'd go and see him. If he's nice and you're interested, go back for a second viewing complete with additional person - sane friend/local HHO-er/ instructor etc.
2 viewings is relatively normal in horse buying and if someone is particularly keen that the horse go to a good home I'm sure they'll see it as a positive.
I wouldn't be put off by Meg being cheaper if she's vetted - it's less faff and hassle for the yard so worth 'incentivising'. I would however be thorough in my choosing of the vet (As I would be anyway tbh) and make sure that was something they were aware of.
In your case I'd 5 stage vet, but only after going over the horse with a fine tooth comb myself so there's no nasty shocks like a little sarcoid that if it's going to put you off anyway, you could have at least saved the vetting fee on if you found it first.
I like the 1 AA posted (She has such a good eye for a horse!) And if you're going to try a smaller one to see how it feels I'd suggest that's a good one to start with!

Also, I'm sorry that it's a rubbish time of year for you.


----------



## Denbob (14 April 2019)

Horsequest ad reference 207243 looks interesting?


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 April 2019)

Denbob said:



			Horsequest ad reference 207243 looks interesting?
		
Click to expand...

i am pretty sure this one has been mentioned before with a link from facebook but OP had trouble with contacting them for some reason


----------



## Summit (14 April 2019)

Denbob said:



			Horsequest ad reference 207243 looks interesting?
		
Click to expand...

Felix....

https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/207243


----------



## ycbm (14 April 2019)

gunnergundog said:



			What was wrong with Ari?  He's the ch ID g that YCBM volunteered to view on your behalf.

If your sane friend is hors de combat at the moment, it would be well worth your while either arranging to view Ari and meet YCBM there or ask her to do an initial viewing on your behalf.  A couple of bottles of wine (or whatever her tipple is) plus some diesel money could be a very good investment  

(Without wishing it to sound rude, I think that YCBM has been around the block a couple of times!   )
		
Click to expand...


I could practically walk there, I don't need any diesel money ðŸ˜‚.  And I just love looking at horses. Quite disappointed that you haven't asked me to go SLH........  

GGD I'll let you off the last comment ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 April 2019)

Summit said:



			Felix....

https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/207243

Click to expand...

I have to ask myself why a lovely big horse like this finds himself in the hands of a dealer.  With his alleged CV, he would have been easy to move on within the hunting community.


----------



## Summit (14 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have to ask myself why a lovely big horse like this finds himself in the hands of a dealer.  With his alleged CV, he would have been easy to move on within the hunting community.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he was a part exchange..?


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 April 2019)

Summit said:



			Perhaps he was a part exchange..?
		
Click to expand...

Something very sad about exchanging a grand old servant for a new model.  But not everyone is a sentimental old fool like me I guess.  My horses must be very lucky, they have all stayed with me until the final goodbye.  I have exchanged a husband but never a horse !

Facebook and the like, is full of people offering their wonderful, ancient and with 'so much more to give' to someone willing to give Â£50 and a 10 star home.  Grinds my gears !


----------



## tashcat (14 April 2019)

Any luck OP? When I was catching up this morning after a few days away, the search had really escalated and I was half expecting to hear about a new furry friend!

Agree with the others about not putting too much pressure on yourself, and can understand why you want a friend there.. but I think popping along to viewings will only be a good thing - and theres no rush to buy one until you're completely happy! 

The ad for Murphy seems to have gone - has he been sold?


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Something very sad about exchanging a grand old servant for a new model.  But not everyone is a sentimental old fool like me I guess.  My horses must be very lucky, they have all stayed with me until the final goodbye.  I have exchanged a husband but never a horse !

Facebook and the like, is full of people offering their wonderful, ancient and with 'so much more to give' to someone willing to give Â£50 and a 10 star home.  Grinds my gears !
		
Click to expand...

i feel the same, would never pass any of mine on,  they only went to one place once they were not comfortable to go in the field every day..i had my loan horse for 2 years and had to give her up due to my physical problems.  it was very hard even though she went back to her home where she was born.  i still miss her every day and i freely admit there were tears when i left her....


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 April 2019)

tashcat said:



			Any luck OP? When I was catching up this morning after a few days away, the search had really escalated and I was half expecting to hear about a new furry friend!

Agree with the others about not putting too much pressure on yourself, and can understand why you want a friend there.. but I think popping along to viewings will only be a good thing - and theres no rush to buy one until you're completely happy!

The ad for Murphy seems to have gone - has he been sold?
		
Click to expand...

such a shame about murphy i would think he has been sold now.., SLH cancelled her viewing as her friend was ill.  the sellers had people coming both days this weekend and wanted to choose who he went to....


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 April 2019)

If SLH is having time out from horse hunting to decide what she REALLY wants and needs, if indeed she really wants to buy another horse, then that will only be a good thing. But once she decides what to go for, she will indeed need to move fast to get a good one.

I'm one of several long term HHOers who have tried to offer advice and assistance during previous horse searches of hers. In this one from 2015, the chosen horse seemes ideal, then it all went wrong (various riding and handling issues, plus she decided he was too small). He was sold on within a few months. 

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/alfie-is-home.710048/


----------



## Summit (15 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			.

I'm one of several long term HHOers who have tried to offer advice and assistance during previous horse searches of hers. In this one from 2015, the chosen horse seemes ideal, then it all went wrong (various riding and handling issues, plus she decided he was too small). He was sold on within a few months.

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/alfie-is-home.710048/

Click to expand...

Not a good idea to consider another 15.2hh then....


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 April 2019)

exactly what i h ave been saying as the original criteria was nothing under 16 hands and this makes the search more difficult as there seem to be quite a few at 15.2 that would do the job as far as i am concerned but SLP feels too big on anything under 16 hands, at least thats what she says, i am really confused      and have given up now


----------



## be positive (15 April 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			exactly what i h ave been saying as the original criteria was nothing under 16 hands and this makes the search more difficult as there seem to be quite a few at 15.2 that would do the job as far as i am concerned but SLP feels too big on anything under 16 hands, at least thats what she says, i am really confused      and have given up now
		
Click to expand...

I agree but also know that so many horses are advertised as being a certain height when in reality they are often 2 inches smaller, sometimes more, so looking at 15.2's that may be barely 15 hands is a waste of time, 16 hands as a minimum does make the search harder but unless you know the vendor has measured properly it should mean seeing nothing under 15.2 when you get there. 

I think the OP may have taken a step back as she has been flooded with opinions, suggestions, links to horses of various types and that is making her even more confused not less so, it is not going to be easy to find the right horse and at this stage there is no need to change the basic criteria.
It will be a waiting game where she needs to keep looking at the ads, read them properly, phone quickly about any that seem to fit and be ready to go to view within 24 hours if they sound really suitable, there is no point in viewing just for the sake of it if the horse only ticks a few boxes, none will tick every box but one will tick most.


----------



## Summit (15 April 2019)

be positive said:



			.
It will be a waiting game where she needs to keep looking at the ads, read them properly, phone quickly about any that seem to fit and be ready to go to view within 24 hours if they sound really suitable, there is no point in viewing just for the sake of it if the horse only ticks a few boxes, none will tick every box but one will tick most.
		
Click to expand...

OP ... is your heart really in this as the criteria has changed quite considerably and that sounds like desperation to get a horse just for the sake of it. 

I agree, when making the call, you need to be prepared to go quickly and alone if necessary.  Follow up visits can easily be arranged.  I think Murphy is the horse that got away


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 April 2019)

Hi everyone.  I was indeed taking a few days away but my friend has been reading the thread and has told me to come back on.
I've been overwhelmed by the help and advice given...you've all been fantasticâ¤ despite the fact that I realise I'm probably trying the patience of a fair few of you ðŸ˜³ðŸ™ˆ

TP has mentioned the cob I bought in 2015 so I'll address that first:
I was a few months in from selling the horse I've loved more than any other I've had, admitting I was well overhorsed was a very bitter pill to swallow for me as I used to be so capable. It tipped the edge on what was already a truly broken heart...a couple of months before that my daughter died. She was 6 years and 10 months old. She had severe disabilities, so while we knew it would happen, it was still a shock. Only, she didn't just die; I had to agree to stop the resus team from trying (in vain) to keep her going. It was the hardest and easiest decision I will ever make in my life. I absolutely know in my heart I did the right thing by her but there will always be that little nagging doubt "what if?"
So, my confidence in my decision making skills has been somewhat screwed over to be honest.
I bought Ralph the cob because I was told by several people and friends that he was the sort of thing I *needed* and he seemed quite nice, plus I'm a sucker for hairy types. He was supposed to be 15.2 but always felt small to me, I kind of ignored that and got on with it. He turned out to be 15hh on tippy toes when measurements were done properly and also he was a pig to catch, and napped like hell. I couldn't get on with him and really didn't have the mental energy to be bothered. Selling him was such a relief.
So, coming to now. I didn't cancel my viewing with Murphy because my friend couldn't come, I cancelled it because she was driving me. My Fibro means driving longer distances can be really really hard for me so I simply could not do 3.5 hours there, try a horse and do the same back. So I missed out, wasn't meant to be.
I have viewed a few horses over the last few days which has opened my eyes a little.
One was a 17.1 Shire x who actually freaked me out totally. I've realised I'm just not up to dealing with that height any more. I ended up also viewing another Shire x who was 16.2 and much better in size but had something not right in his transitions (almost tripped over his own legs going into trot, twice) so no good. I also tried a friends 15.3 maxi/show cob, not for sale but just to see what he felt like and I really liked her, also their 16.1 3/4 ID which I'd have bought on the spot if I could lol.
So basically I have come to the decision that 15.2/3 might be a consideration if the horse is the right build. 17hh is just to big for me now, I found it physically and mentally overwhelming.
So I guess at this point my "perfect horse" is a 16-16.2 ID or ID x.
YCBM, Ihave tried to call about the one local to you and left a message.
AA, I'm currently awaiting more photos of the 15.2 cob you suggested, he does sound perfect.
And I'm waiting to be able to view Meg. Her ad disappeared so I thought she was sold but the seller has had a few issues with her not wanting the bridle on so they want to get to the bottom of that first.
So all in all please understand that I really am listening,  I really am extremely grateful for the help...I've just had my brain blown a little lately with various things x

ETA: I'm going to see a 12 yr old 16.2 Clydesdale mare tomorrow afternoon too


----------



## Michen (15 April 2019)

Out of interest what was the reason for selling the mare you had in the end? I may be mixing
You up with someone else!



SatansLittleHelper said:



			Hi everyone.  I was indeed taking a few days away but my friend has been reading the thread and has told me to come back on.
I've been overwhelmed by the help and advice given...you've all been fantasticâ¤ despite the fact that I realise I'm probably trying the patience of a fair few of you ðŸ˜³ðŸ™ˆ

TP has mentioned the cob I bought in 2015 so I'll address that first:
I was a few months in from selling the horse I've loved more than any other I've had, admitting I was well overhorsed was a very bitter pill to swallow for me as I used to be so capable. It tipped the edge on what was already a truly broken heart...a couple of months before that my daughter died. She was 6 years and 10 months old. She had severe disabilities, so while we knew it would happen, it was still a shock. Only, she didn't just die; I had to agree to stop the resus team from trying (in vain) to keep her going. It was the hardest and easiest decision I will ever make in my life. I absolutely know in my heart I did the right thing by her but there will always be that little nagging doubt "what if?"
So, my confidence in my decision making skills has been somewhat screwed over to be honest.
I bought Ralph the cob because I was told by several people and friends that he was the sort of thing I *needed* and he seemed quite nice, plus I'm a sucker for hairy types. He was supposed to be 15.2 but always felt small to me, I kind of ignored that and got on with it. He turned out to be 15hh on tippy toes when measurements were done properly and also he was a pig to catch, and napped like hell. I couldn't get on with him and really didn't have the mental energy to be bothered. Selling him was such a relief.
So, coming to now. I didn't cancel my viewing with Murphy because my friend couldn't come, I cancelled it because she was driving me. My Fibro means driving longer distances can be really really hard for me so I simply could not do 3.5 hours there, try a horse and do the same back. So I missed out, wasn't meant to be.
I have viewed a few horses over the last few days which has opened my eyes a little. 
One was a 17.1 Shire x who actually freaked me out totally. I've realised I'm just not up to dealing with that height any more. I ended up also viewing another Shire x who was 16.2 and much better in size but had something not right in his transitions (almost tripped over his own legs going into trot, twice) so no good. I also tried a friends 15.3 maxi/show cob, not for sale but just to see what he felt like and I really liked her, also their 16.1 3/4 ID which I'd have bought on the spot if I could lol.
So basically I have come to the decision that 15.2/3 might be a consideration if the horse is the right build. 17hh is just to big for me now, I found it physically and mentally overwhelming. 
So I guess at this point my "perfect horse" is a 16-16.2 ID or ID x. 
YCBM, Ihave tried to call about the one local to you and left a message.
AA, I'm currently awaiting more photos of the 15.2 cob you suggested, he does sound perfect.
And I'm waiting to be able to view Meg. Her ad disappeared so I thought she was sold but the seller has had a few issues with her not wanting the bridle on so they want to get to the bottom of that first.
So all in all please understand that I really am listening,  I really am extremely grateful for the help...I've just had my brain blown a little lately with various things x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 April 2019)

I've had 2 mares on loan since Ralph. Last one went as was sold by owner, that's when Bailey came along.
ETA: the mare I bought (sort of, long story) was the first loan one from a friend. That was one that I *needed* according to my friends, she bored the life out of me and I almost gave horses up to be honest.
This is why I need to strike a balance between want/need.
I used to get on anything, no matter what kind of idiot it was and it's taken me a few years to come to terms with the fact that I cannot mentally or physically do that anymore. My horsey mojo is well and truly back, my last loan horse restored masses of confidence and my friend's naughty little cob has brought my mojo back. I so wish she was 16hh, my friend would never get her back ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Even Bailey helped restore some confidence in a weird way, seeing him improve so much over the time he was here was amazing, esp once the pro had helped.
I just want safe and sane but with a little spark...and I feel like I'm asking too much


----------



## G&T (15 April 2019)

What an awful thing, I feel so desperately sad for you losing your daughter. Be kind to yourself and take the pressure right off regarding finding a horse, experiencing such deepest trauma will naturally skew everything else from then on, and can be paralysing when it comes to making decisions and having confidence in them. Your experience with Bailey wonâ€™t have helped either (I read your thread about him although didnâ€™t comment on it) - if youâ€™re feeling confused, anxious and lacking a bit of self belief then youâ€™re doing exactly the right thing to get support from a trusted friend that can be there in person with you for moral support apart from anything else. You donâ€™t owe anything to anyone on the internet so donâ€™t rush yourself if it feels too daunting (even though I still want you to go and look at â€˜myâ€™ horse!!) ðŸ˜Š

Take care of yourself x



SatansLittleHelper said:



			Hi everyone.  I was indeed taking a few days away but my friend has been reading the thread and has told me to come back on.
I've been overwhelmed by the help and advice given...you've all been fantasticâ¤ despite the fact that I realise I'm probably trying the patience of a fair few of you ðŸ˜³ðŸ™ˆ

TP has mentioned the cob I bought in 2015 so I'll address that first:
I was a few months in from selling the horse I've loved more than any other I've had, admitting I was well overhorsed was a very bitter pill to swallow for me as I used to be so capable. It tipped the edge on what was already a truly broken heart...a couple of months before that my daughter died. She was 6 years and 10 months old. She had severe disabilities, so while we knew it would happen, it was still a shock. Only, she didn't just die; I had to agree to stop the resus team from trying (in vain) to keep her going. It was the hardest and easiest decision I will ever make in my life. I absolutely know in my heart I did the right thing by her but there will always be that little nagging doubt "what if?"
So, my confidence in my decision making skills has been somewhat screwed over to be honest.
I bought Ralph the cob because I was told by several people and friends that he was the sort of thing I *needed* and he seemed quite nice, plus I'm a sucker for hairy types. He was supposed to be 15.2 but always felt small to me, I kind of ignored that and got on with it. He turned out to be 15hh on tippy toes when measurements were done properly and also he was a pig to catch, and napped like hell. I couldn't get on with him and really didn't have the mental energy to be bothered. Selling him was such a relief.
So, coming to now. I didn't cancel my viewing with Murphy because my friend couldn't come, I cancelled it because she was driving me. My Fibro means driving longer distances can be really really hard for me so I simply could not do 3.5 hours there, try a horse and do the same back. So I missed out, wasn't meant to be.
I have viewed a few horses over the last few days which has opened my eyes a little.
One was a 17.1 Shire x who actually freaked me out totally. I've realised I'm just not up to dealing with that height any more. I ended up also viewing another Shire x who was 16.2 and much better in size but had something not right in his transitions (almost tripped over his own legs going into trot, twice) so no good. I also tried a friends 15.3 maxi/show cob, not for sale but just to see what he felt like and I really liked her, also their 16.1 3/4 ID which I'd have bought on the spot if I could lol.
So basically I have come to the decision that 15.2/3 might be a consideration if the horse is the right build. 17hh is just to big for me now, I found it physically and mentally overwhelming.
So I guess at this point my "perfect horse" is a 16-16.2 ID or ID x.
YCBM, Ihave tried to call about the one local to you and left a message.
AA, I'm currently awaiting more photos of the 15.2 cob you suggested, he does sound perfect.
And I'm waiting to be able to view Meg. Her ad disappeared so I thought she was sold but the seller has had a few issues with her not wanting the bridle on so they want to get to the bottom of that first.
So all in all please understand that I really am listening,  I really am extremely grateful for the help...I've just had my brain blown a little lately with various things x

ETA: I'm going to see a 12 yr old 16.2 Clydesdale mare tomorrow afternoon too 

Click to expand...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 April 2019)

Thank you G&T x
I haven't posted all that for anyone to feel sorry for me or to have a "woe is me" style drama.
I'm just really trying hard to help people understand why I'm a dickhead at times ðŸ™„ðŸ˜³


----------



## Peter7917 (15 April 2019)

https://www.nfed.co.uk/index31.htm


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 April 2019)

No one thinks youâ€™re a dickhead SLH, most of us oldies are aware of what you went through and just want you to get a horse that will be perfect for you ðŸ¤—


----------



## G&T (15 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Thank you G&T x
I haven't posted all that for anyone to feel sorry for me or to have a "woe is me" style drama.
I'm just really trying hard to help people understand why I'm a dickhead at times ðŸ™„ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Haha well you donâ€™t sound like a dickhead, nor do you sound self-pitying. I just know that with the best intentions in the world about making a sensible purchase, the horse you â€˜needâ€™ etc, buying a horse can still be quite an emotion-led experience (well it always has been for me - I think of it almost like falling in love!) and your emotions have taken such a huge hit that itâ€™s no wonder youâ€™re maybe finding it hard to be completely clear-sighted about it


----------



## eahotson (15 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Something very sad about exchanging a grand old servant for a new model.  But not everyone is a sentimental old fool like me I guess.  My horses must be very lucky, they have all stayed with me until the final goodbye.  I have exchanged a husband but never a horse !

Facebook and the like, is full of people offering their wonderful, ancient and with 'so much more to give' to someone willing to give Â£50 and a 10 star home.  Grinds my gears !
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree.If you can't keep it don't want to keep do the decent thing and have put down.


----------



## Summit (15 April 2019)

Fair play OP for coming back with such an honest, detailed and calm response.  Iâ€™d of probably shouted at everyone


----------



## southerncomfort (15 April 2019)

I think you've done exactly the right thing in sitting on a few different types to get your eye in and get a feel for what you need now.

I think it's good that you've been able to rule out very tall horses and rule in slightly smaller types.  You are slowly working out what is right for you in terms of size and temperament.

This must be a very painful and emotional time of year for you and I think not rushing to make decisions is absolutely the right thing.

I'm sure the right horse will come along.  Horse shopping these days is an absolute minefield and so stressful.  I need to replace the mare I lost recently at some point but I just don't have the energy and enthusiasm (or patience!) for it right now.

Lots of luck! Hope you find your new horse soon.  ðŸ™‚


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 April 2019)

thankyou SLH for coming back and telling us what you have been doing.  you have had a rough time over the years and i understand (i think) how you are feeling about horses, want versus need.  i have had to realise that i now shouldnt ride anything quirky and like you would ride anything when i was younger, but NEED to ride something safe and maybe boring.  its a hard thing to come to terms with so i shall start looking again and hope to find mr or mrs perfect for you


----------



## Lammy (15 April 2019)

SLH I do hope you find the horse for you, I think those of us who have the horse of a lifetime or have had them take it for granted sometimes! 
Whatever horse it is donâ€™t feel rushed by anyone to buy it, try it more than once and donâ€™t feel too disheartened if something is sold that you like. The right one will come along.
I saw Megs advert on fb, she seems a nice sort!


----------



## Summit (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			ETA: I'm going to see a 12 yr old 16.2 Clydesdale mare tomorrow afternoon too 

Click to expand...

Any news?


----------



## be positive (16 April 2019)

Summit said:



			Any news?
		
Click to expand...

Give her a chance, she is not going until this afternoon!!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

My friend would quite like me to look at this one??
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...5&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3500&page=5


----------



## Caol Ila (16 April 2019)

If you want a draftier build, that's not the horse you want.  I'd also wonder what they meant by "Forward going, can be strong..."


----------



## be positive (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			My friend would quite like me to look at this one??
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118929482/161h-irish-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3500&page=5

Click to expand...

All I can say is why?? it may be cheap but has no bone, the pasterns look long and weak and is strong, forward but never dangerous, sounds bad mannered to me, not a fun project for you.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

Those were my thoughts too. Wasnt my sane friend to be fair lol.
I have really fallen for a 16.2 3/4 grey (!!) ID on Facebook. He's being sold by a dealer I have reasonable faith in. He's 5 and hacks alone etc, obviously a little green due to age. He can be a little nervous of new people. BUT there is "something " about him that I fall in love with him all over again every time I see his ad, I have spoken to dealer and got vids. I'd really like some thoughts??

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1662117100762388&id=1391961614444606


----------



## Hormonal Filly (16 April 2019)

Has Murphy sold? Can't find the advert now.


----------



## ihatework (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			My friend would quite like me to look at this one??
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118929482/161h-irish-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3500&page=5

Click to expand...

WTF ???
Just when I thought you were getting somewhere ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hormonal Filly (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Those were my thoughts too. Wasnt my sane friend to be fair lol.
I have really fallen for a 16.2 3/4 grey (!!) ID on Facebook. He's being sold by a dealer I have reasonable faith in. He's 5 and hacks alone etc, obviously a little green due to age. He can be a little nervous of new people. BUT there is "something " about him that I fall in love with him all over again every time I see his ad, I have spoken to dealer and got vids. I'd really like some thoughts??

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1662117100762388&id=1391961614444606

Click to expand...

I'd prefer to see a photo of him stood square from the side, there doesn't seem to be any. Can't tell conformation etc.
He looks ok.. really doesn't look 5 to me but then again could be his colouring, I'm no professional. Always remember when a friend bought a 8yr old and turned out it was mid 20's, suppose thats what a vetting is for! 

That 16.1 mare is awful, don't view that. Clearly has issues.


----------



## southerncomfort (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Those were my thoughts too. Wasnt my sane friend to be fair lol.
I have really fallen for a 16.2 3/4 grey (!!) ID on Facebook. He's being sold by a dealer I have reasonable faith in. He's 5 and hacks alone etc, obviously a little green due to age. He can be a little nervous of new people. BUT there is "something " about him that I fall in love with him all over again every time I see his ad, I have spoken to dealer and got vids. I'd really like some thoughts??

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1662117100762388&id=1391961614444606

Click to expand...

Too young and too green.....sorry! ðŸ™‚

It sounds like his initial backing did not go well if he ended up at a dealers after being backed and was described as nervous when he arrived. Sounds like a long term project.


----------



## be positive (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Those were my thoughts too. Wasnt my sane friend to be fair lol.
I have really fallen for a 16.2 3/4 grey (!!) ID on Facebook. He's being sold by a dealer I have reasonable faith in. He's 5 and hacks alone etc, obviously a little green due to age. He can be a little nervous of new people. BUT there is "something " about him that I fall in love with him all over again every time I see his ad, I have spoken to dealer and got vids. I'd really like some thoughts??

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1662117100762388&id=1391961614444606

Click to expand...

I was a bit concerned it was your same friend.

He is a better type but I would want more info on his nervousness and clarity on what he is like out hacking, they just say 'hacks alone and in company' which does not mean he is good, no mention of traffic either. They have had him a while which is a plus point.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

Thanks folks lol. Southerncomfort that's what sane friend was concerned about...I like him alot but....back to being "sensible ".....
I'm going to see the Clydie this afternoon and should be viewing Meg on Friday with luck. 
This had better be the right horse this time because I'm seriously starting to hate horse shopping ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³


----------



## Hormonal Filly (16 April 2019)

southerncomfort said:



			Too young and too green.....sorry! ðŸ™‚

It sounds like his initial backing did not go well if he ended up at a dealers after being backed and was described as nervous when he arrived. Sounds like a long term project.
		
Click to expand...

Just that I thought after re reading it, who would back a 5yr old then hand over to a dealer? Must be a reason for that i'd guess. Most owners would back with the idea of bringing on.


----------



## ihatework (16 April 2019)

southerncomfort said:



			Too young and too green.....sorry! ðŸ™‚

It sounds like his initial backing did not go well if he ended up at a dealers after being backed and was described as nervous when he arrived. Sounds like a long term project.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Looks nice enough and possibly not much wrong that can be righted, but he will likely need someone to â€˜produceâ€™ the steady allrounder. We have already come to the conclusion this is not you. This is a  â€˜wantâ€™ horse not aâ€™needâ€™ horse


----------



## Caol Ila (16 April 2019)

Agree with above regarding the grey.  

Why do so many horse sellers not put decent conformation photos in their ads???


----------



## wren123 (16 April 2019)

Hmm, Rascal has a pretty face with a kind eye but no side on picture so you can see his conformation. The comment about needing a good rider as was nervous when arrived makes me think he was a bit nappy when he arrived,  but the ad definitely tells you they had problems in the beginning.


----------



## ihatework (16 April 2019)

Aimeetess said:



			Just that I thought after re reading it, who would back a 5yr old then hand over to a dealer? Must be a reason for that i'd guess. Most owners would back with the idea of bringing on.
		
Click to expand...

Not if itâ€™s come over from Ireland, they buy a batch of just broken with a view to turn around for a profit. Just how itâ€™s done with the lower end of the market


----------



## Tarragon (16 April 2019)

I think that when buying a horses you do need that extra tug on the heart you get when you know there is something about "this" one that clicks with you. Obviously it has to tick the practical boxes too but I wouldn't buy one that ticked all the practical boxes but didn't have that extra!


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			My friend would quite like me to look at this one??
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118929482/161h-irish-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3500&page=5

Click to expand...

It's a moose. a poorly put together moose.  I am getting puzzled, several well put together suitable horses have been found. with decent adverts, yet those horses don't seem to be considered suitable for trying.  Any horse purchase is a risk, but at least start with the best possible in terms of conformation, temperament and education.


----------



## Leo Walker (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Those were my thoughts too. Wasnt my sane friend to be fair lol.
I have really fallen for a 16.2 3/4 grey (!!) ID on Facebook. He's being sold by a dealer I have reasonable faith in. He's 5 and hacks alone etc, obviously a little green due to age. He can be a little nervous of new people. BUT there is "something " about him that I fall in love with him all over again every time I see his ad, I have spoken to dealer and got vids. I'd really like some thoughts??

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1662117100762388&id=1391961614444606

Click to expand...

Ask them what they mean by confident rider. It means different things to different people. Lots of them come over from Ireland just about sat on and a bit traumatised from it all but lots of them come round with no issues at all. They have clearly invested some time into him. Hes already doing the things you want to do. If hes safe to hack on his own then I dont see any reason why you wouldnt go and see him, pending a chat with them to clarify that you and him sound a good match. If they have a good reputation they wont want to ruin it by selling you the wrong horse and the whole point of trying a horse is to see if its the right one for you.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			It's a moose. a poorly put together moose.  I am getting puzzled, several well put together suitable horses have been found. with decent adverts, yet those horses don't seem to be considered suitable for trying.  Any horse purchase is a risk, but at least start with the best possible in terms of conformation, temperament and education.
		
Click to expand...

AA..I have called, left messages etc for several of the horses suggested her and people haven't got back to me etc. I sometimes feel like people don't actually want to sell the bloody things. I'm waiting for more photos of the cob you suggested, I've called and left messages for the chestnut cob...Meg was suggested and I'm seeing her at the end of the week. A couple of horses haven't been suitable when I've called the owners etc.


----------



## Leo Walker (16 April 2019)

Horse buying always sounds so exciting but in reality its soul destroying!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			My friend would quite like me to look at this one??
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118929482/161h-irish-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3500&page=5

Click to expand...

That looks incredibly cheap... like very very cheap. Also the strong thing would concern me how strong is strong. It also doesn't look overly chunky and I thought you preferred a chunkier type?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Those were my thoughts too. Wasnt my sane friend to be fair lol.
I have really fallen for a 16.2 3/4 grey (!!) ID on Facebook. He's being sold by a dealer I have reasonable faith in. He's 5 and hacks alone etc, obviously a little green due to age. He can be a little nervous of new people. BUT there is "something " about him that I fall in love with him all over again every time I see his ad, I have spoken to dealer and got vids. I'd really like some thoughts??

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1662117100762388&id=1391961614444606

Click to expand...



I wouldn't.  


The Clydesdale sounds quite hopeful.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

Also "I" like the look and sound of this guy...sane friendcsays he "might" be worth a look...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118635982/cob-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Oakleigh+


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 April 2019)

See I quite liked the grey but what do I know lol. Is it worth going to at least view him especially as he is close? 

I definitely liked the sound of Meg so hopefully you get to see her and the 2 Clydesdales I've known have been nice so hope this one is too especially as didn't you say you had one before? Should also meet your preferred build and is hopefully safe and steady


----------



## Caol Ila (16 April 2019)

The advert sucks.  Why he is pulled way behind the vertical with a martingale in the first pic, and why is he wearing a flash and what looks like a standing martingale?  I can't really tell from the photo, to be honest, but he's got some hardwear around his mouth.  And he's a million miles from the camera in the jumping pic.  What's the point?  The third pic shows a genuine looking horse out on a hack with no weird tack, so that's promising. Legs look straight in the BTV pic, and the pasterns aren't too upright and angles look decent, so that's good.  I think he looks weak in the back end and heavy in the front, but that should be solvable with correct training.

I'd probably phone up if I didn't live too far away and that's the sort of horse I was after.


----------



## elliejhb (16 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I wouldn't.  


The Clydesdale sounds quite hopeful.
		
Click to expand...

I went to view a horse there last year, get as much info about the horse before you visit as I felt some of this one's history was left out. I also didn't find the experience at the yard whilst I was there comfortable or enjoyable.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 April 2019)

Also what about the chestnut YBCM was local to? She sounds like someone whose opinion I'd trust even if she could do the initial viewing before either suggesting you go or ruling him out?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Also what about the chestnut YBCM was local to? She sounds like someone whose opinion I'd trust even if she could do the initial viewing before either suggesting you go or ruling him out?
		
Click to expand...

I've called and left 2 messages but no reply yet.
I would absolutely ask YBCM to have a look first...IF they get back to me. I'll try to call them again this eve.

The b/w cob is in Birmingham,  so just about an hour from me. Friend said she doesn't really like the pics they've put up and to ask for more but he may be worth a look at?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 April 2019)

Caol Ila said:



			The advert sucks.  Why he is pulled way behind the vertical with a martingale in the first pic, and why is he wearing a flash and what looks like a standing martingale?  I can't really tell from the photo, to be honest, but he's got some hardwear around his mouth.  And he's a million miles from the camera in the jumping pic.  What's the point?  The third pic shows a genuine looking horse out on a hack with no weird tack, so that's promising. Legs look straight in the BTV pic, and the pasterns aren't too upright and angles look decent, so that's good.  I think he looks weak in the back end and heavy in the front, but that should be solvable with correct training.

I'd probably phone up if I didn't live too far away and that's the sort of horse I was after.
		
Click to expand...

The jumping photo made me laugh you cant even see him! Like you say there is complete contrast between the 2 other photos, it may just be a teenager wanting him to look "cool" where hes so kitted out, I'm drawn to him in the final photo of him on the hack he's in a plain snaffle,  no noaeband and both look to be ridden by youngish girls.

If you're drawn to him op at least call and have a chat and if he sounds like what you want and hes local go see him but I'd want to try him in a variety of scenarios,  including ones where he may hot up to potentially see if theres a reason for all the kit in the first photo. I'd probably even ask them about it on the phone if he wore it in all his photos I wouldn't be keen but really like the 3rd photo

Also does he hack alone? Very sensible on the roads sounds promising but will he be as sensible on his own?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

I've messaged them with all questions,  no number to call unfortunately.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

Seller has postponed Clydesdale viewing ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ˜£


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 April 2019)

SLH  i am concerned that you seem to be looking at younger horses that need to be bought on, i thought you had said you wanted something safe and sane, a 5 or 6 year old is just the age for horses to be testing the boundaries and , from all of your posts, that doesnt seem likely to be your cup of tea.  please dont buy anything in a hurry and make sure that any horse you consider is of good calm temperament,you dont need   can be nervous types,   also make sure they will hack safely and confidently alone and also behave when in a group.....some of the horses you have suggested i had already seen and discounted as not suitable....


----------



## TRECtastic (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Also "I" like the look and sound of this guy...sane friendcsays he "might" be worth a look...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118635982/cob-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Oakleigh+

Click to expand...

I don't know the person selling but recognised the view in the last hacking photo as it's my hacking out ! 
So must be local to me , will see if I can find anything out about horse


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

TRECtastic said:



			I don't know the person selling but recognised the view in the last hacking photo as it's my hacking out !
So must be local to me , will see if I can find anything out about horse
		
Click to expand...

 That would be fab thank you...!!!


----------



## JJS (16 April 2019)

Caol Ila said:



			The advert sucks.  Why he is pulled way behind the vertical with a martingale in the first pic, and why is he wearing a flash and what looks like a standing martingale?  I can't really tell from the photo, to be honest, but he's got some hardwear around his mouth.  And he's a million miles from the camera in the jumping pic.  What's the point?  The third pic shows a genuine looking horse out on a hack with no weird tack, so that's promising. Legs look straight in the BTV pic, and the pasterns aren't too upright and angles look decent, so that's good.  I think he looks weak in the back end and heavy in the front, but that should be solvable with correct training.

I'd probably phone up if I didn't live too far away and that's the sort of horse I was after.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all of this. The pictures are terrible and do him no favours, but I actually think he might be a good sort for what you want to do. Yes, plenty of other posters think you should be looking at older horses, but youâ€™re the one whoâ€™s buying, and youâ€™ve repeatedly expressed a preference for not picking a teenager. He might not be perfect in terms of conformation, but at the end of the day, you only want a horse that will stand up to hacking and some low level stuff, so you hardly need the Brad Pitt of the horse world. I definitely think itâ€™s worth getting in touch with the seller to ask for more information.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 April 2019)

The cob reminds me of mine, who I bought when he was 5. I had a lot of help (BDA instructor friend, very experienced YO who was a mate of the dealer and a fortnight's trial). I'd say a sensible cob is worth its weight in gold, but I'd ask someone to try him for you in an open space and in a school if possible before travelling.

 Mine hadn't ever been in a school so was a bit taken aback at all the mirrors and used to try to go round on tip toes to look at himself (they were placed for the big warmblood dressage stars on the yard)


----------



## be positive (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Also "I" like the look and sound of this guy...sane friendcsays he "might" be worth a look...

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118635982/cob-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=Oakleigh+

Click to expand...

My first question if you phone would be how tall is the rider, if that is anywhere near 15.3 I would be very surprised, my guess is 15 hands.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 April 2019)

Might be a bit small for you op but he sounds nice but quite cheap, the jumps photo isnt great however I'd be more concerned if he was ballooning over it he just seems to be popping neatly 

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/connemara-x-cob/Horses/563429


----------



## Hormonal Filly (16 April 2019)

This chap sounds sweet, done a bit of everything. I don't think you can beat a good forward cob to have fun on.

https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/206972


----------



## Meredith (16 April 2019)

Aimeetess said:



			This chap sounds sweet, done a bit of everything. I don't think you can beat a good forward cob to have fun on.

https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/206972

Click to expand...

I think AA has also suggested this one.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 April 2019)

Aimeetess said:



			This chap sounds sweet, done a bit of everything. I don't think you can beat a good forward cob to have fun on.

https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/206972

Click to expand...

He sounds super


----------



## Hormonal Filly (16 April 2019)

Meredith said:



			I think AA has also suggested this one.
		
Click to expand...

Oops, i'm loosing track, haha!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (16 April 2019)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-2hh-fun-allrounder/Horses/564584

Doesn't mention hacking alone which is a big part just says good to hack. Looks a nice chunky sized mare.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 April 2019)

Aimeetess said:



https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-2hh-fun-allrounder/Horses/564584

Doesn't mention hacking alone which is a big part just says good to hack. Looks a nice chunky sized mare.
		
Click to expand...

Think she's over OP's budget


----------



## Summit (16 April 2019)

Summit said:



			Any news?
		
Click to expand...

I asked as the quote came across as yesterday afternoon


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

Aimeetess said:



			This chap sounds sweet, done a bit of everything. I don't think you can beat a good forward cob to have fun on.

https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/206972

Click to expand...

He's lovely and his owner has said she'll send some better photos etc but hasn't done yet


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Those were my thoughts too. Wasnt my sane friend to be fair lol.
I have really fallen for a 16.2 3/4 grey (!!) ID on Facebook. He's being sold by a dealer I have reasonable faith in. He's 5 and hacks alone etc, obviously a little green due to age. He can be a little nervous of new people. BUT there is "something " about him that I fall in love with him all over again every time I see his ad, I have spoken to dealer and got vids. I'd really like some thoughts??

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1662117100762388&id=1391961614444606

Click to expand...


He is lovely, the type I would have gone for when I was looking BUT the nervous thing would make me say no. I wouldn't like to be in a situation on the road, for example, where he was 'nervous'.


----------



## Amymay (16 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			My friend would quite like me to look at this one??
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/118929482/161h-irish-mare.html?link=/search?keyword=Horses+&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=3500&page=5

Click to expand...

It would be a â€˜noâ€™ from me.


----------



## be positive (16 April 2019)

Summit said:



			The quote from yesterday
		
Click to expand...

You are still missing parts of the thread, viewing cancelled .


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 April 2019)

Rascal, the nervous grey IDx 5yo for which 'a confident rider is a must ' was first listed for sale on 22 Feb. 

As has been posted several times by folk up thread, the good ones fly off the shelves, so why is he still for sale? OP, aren't you are looking for a horse to give you confidence, not one which needs you to give it confidence?


----------



## Summit (16 April 2019)

be positive said:



			You are still missing parts of the thread, viewing cancelled .
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all getting a bit confusing


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 April 2019)

That cob sounds fab, fun, hacks alone, generally a useful type. Not a bad price, I'd say, CHAPS registered which means sod all as they just tend to over stamp the passport, but showing is so fun!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 April 2019)

Is it wrong that I keep wondering how long it would take to grow all his hair back?! ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Abi90 (17 April 2019)

Itâ€™s a shame you arenâ€™t further North as Jack Thomas Watson often has sensible IDx types in with he more sportier horses. He used to be a bit of a cheeky used car sales man type but heâ€™s upped his game a lot, has the horses for longer and really knows them. Was just thinking that these guys looked nice and sensible, one was described as â€œtoo slowâ€ 

I know Jack quite well now and he sold (sort of gave) me my fab IDx mare




__ https://www.facebook.com/181078228753738/posts/1022789181249301






__ https://www.facebook.com/181078228753738/posts/1023880251140194


----------



## DabDab (17 April 2019)

Don't know if this one might be a bit little, but if Worcester isn't too far for you then might be worth going to see:

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-2hh-fun-allrounder/Horses/564584?op=photos


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (17 April 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Rascal, the nervous grey IDx 5yo for which 'a confident rider is a must ' was first listed for sale on 22 Feb.

As has been posted several times by folk up thread, the good ones fly off the shelves, so why is he still for sale? OP, aren't you are looking for a horse to give you confidence, not one which needs you to give it confidence?
		
Click to expand...


I've seen him advertised about 10 times whilst scrolling through facebook, he's been up since January I believe as that is when I was looking!


----------



## Leo Walker (17 April 2019)

Abi90 said:



			Itâ€™s a shame you arenâ€™t further North as Jack Thomas Watson often has sensible IDx types in with he more sportier horses. He used to be a bit of a cheeky used car sales man type but heâ€™s upped his game a lot, has the horses for longer and really knows them. Was just thinking that these guys looked nice and sensible, one was described as â€œtoo slowâ€

I know Jack quite well now and he sold (sort of gave) me my fab IDx mare




__ https://www.facebook.com/181078228753738/posts/1022789181249301






__ https://www.facebook.com/181078228753738/posts/1023880251140194



Click to expand...

 I think I recommeneded him earlier. I would recommend him 100% He will have something in your budget. He offered to have me and my friend stay for the weekend and take us out hunting, no pressure to buy. He has a lot in, so will have something suitable and I've never heard a bad thing about him. Hes from my old neck of the woods, so if he was up to no good I'd have heard about it by now


----------



## Hormonal Filly (17 April 2019)

DabDab said:



			Don't know if this one might be a bit little, but if Worcester isn't too far for you then might be worth going to see:

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-2hh-fun-allrounder/Horses/564584?op=photos

Click to expand...

I saw that one as well, think it was quoted a few page back. Looks a nice sturdy type.


----------



## Abi90 (17 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I think I recommeneded him earlier. I would recommend him 100% He will have something in your budget. He offered to have me and my friend stay for the weekend and take us out hunting, no pressure to buy. He has a lot in, so will have something suitable and I've never heard a bad thing about him. Hes from my old neck of the woods, so if he was up to no good I'd have heard about it by now
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s excellent and will have one or two up SLHâ€™s street at least and horses up here are far cheaper down south. Plus Northumberland is wonderful so she could make a weekend of it!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 April 2019)

I'll check his page out, though a "weekend of it" is a no go sadly due to the dogs/parrots lol.
Looks like he's got some crackers though 

A Sec D obsessed friend keeps telling me a big Sec D would be ideal but I've always thought of Welshies as being a bit scatty?? Thoughts??


----------



## Hormonal Filly (17 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I'll check his page out, though a "weekend of it" is a no go sadly due to the dogs/parrots lol.
Looks like he's got some crackers though 

A Sec D obsessed friend keeps telling me a big Sec D would be ideal but I've always thought of Welshies as being a bit scatty?? Thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

Its completely down to the individual.. you can get spooky ones and safe ones, try and find a good one. I've owned my D for 4 years since a unbacked 3yr old. He is very brave in the heaviest of traffic, cows, sheep and great with things normal horses spook at even on his own, but anything new (on the ground) he'll be terrified of such as a new head collar (he knows its new!) or weird things. To hack alone hes great, he can be scatty but safe, such as he wouldn't 'do' anything he just might jump in the air. I quite like it as hes a fun ride but I am sure others would hate it and prefer a plod. Thats just him though.

I have a friend doing BE100 on her 6yr old pure Welsh D this year, brave as a Ox and is only 14.3 shes schooled her over Novice fences. Amazing. 
They have the best personalities though and he is the cleverest horse I've ever owned. 
Same as TBs.. I know some who are poor doers and nutty, then my friend has a 11yr old gelding who is a amazing doer fed virtually nothing over winter and chilled as anything. Thats just my opinion, I am sure others may think different.

I've never gone looking for a specific breed, just the horse in front of me. I didn't think i'd ever own a little tri coloured cob but I do and hes awesome.


----------



## Abi90 (17 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I'll check his page out, though a "weekend of it" is a no go sadly due to the dogs/parrots lol.
Looks like he's got some crackers though 

A Sec D obsessed friend keeps telling me a big Sec D would be ideal but I've always thought of Welshies as being a bit scatty?? Thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

I would happily dog sit for you but Iâ€™m afraid I couldnâ€™t parrot sit! I suppose a long day might be worth it if he has a couple in?


----------



## ihatework (17 April 2019)

An overheight Welsh D would be the stamp you want.

However I wouldnâ€™t go actively looking for one for you but equally wouldnâ€™t discount one outright either( If itâ€™s older and proving itself in the job you want, donâ€™t be tempted by young)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 April 2019)

I've got a D, never again!! I think they are definitely a case of you love or hate them. I've posted about my D further up the thread and I think someone else has as well. He is super comfy but has had potentially dubious upbringing before old yo who I brought him off got him so who knows if he would have been better if he hadn't had that.

He is very much a one person horse who likes routine. He has quite a set "window" for catching, if you're too late or too early you can jog on. Walking him down does not work, it makes him worse. Even if you go during his window if the grass is good and there are several others in the field,  forget it. Someone new tries to get him- forget it even if its pouring down and he's cold. He's gone rogue for a whole week before,  then just suddenly decided he wants to come in and stood at the gate calling. 

He wouldn't hack alone when I got him however a lot of this I put down to his old owner (old yo who I worked for at the time) using him in the riding school so he was more used to going out in a group. I do regard it as a big achievement I got him hacking alone and now regularly hack alone, however anything that could be seen as heading towards nappiness I'm quick to nip it in the bud eg he is immediately pressed forward. However he was never nasty napping eg rearing just frozen, had he reared or spun I dont think I'd have had the confidence to work through it. It also involved a willing friend coming on foot or me getting off and leading him for a bit to get him moving 

He is very spooky but not at normal things eg a white sack of fly tipping causes hesitation and him giving it a wide berth but that is to be expected. Flattened poo or mud on the road on the other hand is definitely the work of the devil and planted there to get him and kill him so there is no way he can possibly go over it- I had a job to get him over some muddy tyre tracks that were the width of the road the other day but no way was I giving in and turning round. Scuffed up sand in the school has also nearly led to teleportation. His hair on the floor after trimming is going to eat him. He will stand nicely while you trim his legs then all of a sudden decide you're going to attack him and there is no way you're getting near his legs. No nastiness just being a dickhead. Jumping he had a good jump. However again very spooky,  especially fillers and would stop.Whether he would have been better with a better more confident rider who knows especially as it led me to start riding for the stop almost. I now don't jump.

He also wont load and I dont think he'd cope well in a new environment. I managed to clip him this winter with just cotton wool in his ears after previously needing iv sedation for it. He was fine the first time I did it the second he had an absolute meltdown over my trying to remove the cotton wool and ended up going round with it in his ear for a week as he wouldn't let anyone near it!

When I called up to insure him I described some of his traits and they said typical d an old instructor said their ears almost look like a pair of devil horns when they are pricked right forward! 

I must add he is never nasty never looked like kicking me, never bitten etc, a lot of his reactions I think are down to fear. Sometimes I can just laugh at him But my word can it be infuriating at times and I would love something that's just straightforward and normal! 

I'm sure this is just my own personal experience of one who's got a screw that's a bit loose but there are threads about them on here and I dont think I'm the only one! You may find a lovely one, I knew about his issues when I took him on as I loaned him at the time but he was a heart rather than head purchase


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 April 2019)

Not an easy horse CCL! 

I did know a lovely sec D who would have suited SLH perfectly. A 16hh chestnut mare who was sweet tempered and a lovely ride. I first met her as I was asked to escort her (with my chestnut mare) during her early days of being hacked out. She was one of those who was just sensible through and through. I rode with her and her owner every now and again until I moved area, she never had any 'Kevins' that I knew of. She wasn't very 'typey' though and looked more like a cross than a purebred, but that was not an issue for the owner.

So sensible D's are out there


----------



## ester (17 April 2019)

I have a 'safe' D, he is completely normal a lot of the time- but still sometimes isn't!


----------



## Summit (17 April 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I think I recommeneded him earlier. I would recommend him 100% He will have something in your budget. He offered to have me and my friend stay for the weekend and take us out hunting, no pressure to buy. He has a lot in, so will have something suitable and I've never heard a bad thing about him. Hes from my old neck of the woods, so if he was up to no good I'd have heard about it by now
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d arrange cover for my animals and make a weekend if it.  If heâ€™s as good as he sounds, itâ€™s worth the trip


----------



## tashcat (17 April 2019)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/post.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/maisiejl97/posts/10218989980122518&width=500" width="500" height="719" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>

Not sure if that will work, I'll edit in the description if not. I know you veered away from ones being too big after riding the shire, but perhaps worth a consider - looks a fab sort!

**
CALLING ALL NOVICE HUSBANDS!!!

DUDE - 18HH, 12YO, ID X, GELDING.

Dude by name, Dude by nature - a big, genuine, novice ride. Ridden by all types of rider this chap hasn't a nasty bone in his body. 

Has experience in all disciplines having competed unaffiliated with previous owners.

Never bucks, rears. bolts or naps. 

This chap is worth his weight in gold to somebody in need of a big confidence giver.

Priced cheaply at Â£3000.
Offers considered for ease of sale.
**

(Sorry OP, definitely not labelling you a novice husband!  )


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 April 2019)

Summit said:



			Iâ€™d arrange cover for my animals and make a weekend if it.  If heâ€™s as good as he sounds, itâ€™s worth the trip
		
Click to expand...

It's just not possible I'm afraid. 

Tashcat, he looks fab doesnt he? But I think that name is on the dodgy dealers black list....plus if I turned up at the field with an 18 hander I'm pretty sure the landlord would kill me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ester (17 April 2019)

VERY dodgy dealers black list


----------



## gunnergundog (17 April 2019)

Dodgy dealer or not it is WAY too big!

Your post no 570, says you couldn't cope with the 17.1hh that you tried and were now sticking to 16.2/3hh max.

Remember what it is you NEED, not WANT!


----------



## tashcat (17 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			It's just not possible I'm afraid.

Tashcat, he looks fab doesnt he? But I think that name is on the dodgy dealers black list....plus if I turned up at the field with an 18 hander I'm pretty sure the landlord would kill me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Oops!! Sorry SLH definitely a no go!ðŸ˜‚


----------



## LaurenBay (17 April 2019)

Stay clear of Dude! it is Ricky Sawyer, trading under yet another name and is as dodgy as they come.


----------



## ester (17 April 2019)

Maisie does exist but is a front for Ricky Sawyer/George whichever name he fancies using... It's him riding in the pics.


----------



## merlin84 (17 April 2019)

That trip up to Northumberland sounds good- that seller seems to have lots of horses with height and bone. Not hairy though which you were keen on?


----------



## Abi90 (17 April 2019)

merlin84 said:



			That trip up to Northumberland sounds good- that seller seems to have lots of horses with height and bone. Not hairy though which you were keen on?
		
Click to expand...

No Jack doesnâ€™t like hairy horses ðŸ˜‚


----------



## merlin84 (17 April 2019)

I am the same but think SLH does prefer them?


----------



## Abi90 (17 April 2019)

merlin84 said:



			I am the same but think SLH does prefer them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but she also said her ideal horse after trying some is an ID or IDx further back and whilst they do have some feather none of them are particularly hairy


----------



## Abi90 (17 April 2019)

Seen this, I know itâ€™s out of budget and donâ€™t know where it is but at 6 heâ€™ll be starting to grow up and is it the right stamp?




__ https://www.facebook.com/317458348268895/posts/2667777973236909


----------



## Leo Walker (17 April 2019)

Abi90 said:



			Seen this, I know itâ€™s out of budget and donâ€™t know where it is but at 6 heâ€™ll be starting to grow up and is it the right stamp?




__ https://www.facebook.com/317458348268895/posts/2667777973236909



Click to expand...

I know exactly where that is! Its at my Aunts old house and yard! North Yorkshire for anyone who isnt me. She is another one with a good reputation.


----------



## wills_91 (17 April 2019)

Been following this thread with interest can finaly have some useful input. My friend has a horse from Jack a lovely big Id x mare who is everything he said she was and more. We live west coast Scotland so it was quite a trek for her to make but she would do it again in a heartbeat if she was ever looking to add to her collection. 

Also on the Welsh d front - I think they are like marmite you either love them or hate them ðŸ˜³


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 April 2019)

Lol...I do like the look of a nice Welshy but not had much to do with them, they always seem a bit "hot" to me?? ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±

I have my app to view Meg on Friday...I csnt wait, I'm just hoping she's as good as she looks. I do have several videos of her on WhatsApp...I  would be interested to see what others think of her but not sure if I should upload them..??


----------



## Abi90 (18 April 2019)

Join the â€œIrish Draught and Irish Sport Horseâ€™s Networkâ€ group as there are loads for sale on there. Just seen a big grey mare in Evesham for Â£3500 who has done a bit of everything but I canâ€™t share it as itâ€™s a closed group


----------



## Abi90 (18 April 2019)




----------



## Hormonal Filly (18 April 2019)

Abi90 said:



View attachment 31561

Click to expand...

The seller Juliet Clarke rings a bell, but not sure why..


----------



## SpringArising (18 April 2019)

Welsh Ds are either absolute saints or absolute demons, from personal experience.

I've had two, both different lines and types and they were absolutely nuts in every sense of the word. One was bonkers in a fun way, the other I've never been so glad to see the back of a horse.

Juliet Clarke has a good rep, when I was horse hunting not so long back I spoke to her and she seemed nice. Her horses tend to sell quite quickly too. 

How about this one? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/yvonne.acton/posts/2751832401509878


----------



## Hormonal Filly (18 April 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Welsh Ds are either absolute saints or absolute demons, from personal experience.

I've had two, both different lines and types and they were absolutely nuts in every sense of the word. One was bonkers in a fun way, the other I've never been so glad to see the back of a horse.

Juliet Clarke has a good rep, when I was horse hunting not so long back I spoke to her and she seemed nice. Her horses tend to sell quite quickly too.

How about this one?




__ https://www.facebook.com/yvonne.acton/posts/2751832401509878



Click to expand...

Ahhh yes! She has a group on Facebook and has a very good rep by the sound of it, so it was good bells ringing. She had a lovely coloured for sale a while back, I was tempted. I believe you tell her what you're after and she matches horses to the persons request.

I completely agree on the Welsh D being a saint or a demon, completely depends on the individual.


----------



## ester (18 April 2019)

Frank is very much not hot .


----------



## Leo Walker (18 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Lol...I do like the look of a nice Welshy but not had much to do with them, they always seem a bit "hot" to me?? ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±

I have my app to view Meg on Friday...I csnt wait, I'm just hoping she's as good as she looks. I do have several videos of her on WhatsApp...I  would be interested to see what others think of her but not sure if I should upload them..??
		
Click to expand...

send them to me if you like. I'm off work, supposed to be resting and am bored to tears!


----------



## Denbob (18 April 2019)

Abi90 said:



			Seen this, I know itâ€™s out of budget and donâ€™t know where it is but at 6 heâ€™ll be starting to grow up and is it the right stamp?




__ https://www.facebook.com/317458348268895/posts/2667777973236909



Click to expand...

Shame i'm not looking that's my stamp down to a T! And some bulking out still to do I'd imagine... Would also look at vids of Meg although not sure how much use I'd be ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Michen (18 April 2019)

This is on my local hunts page. Above budget but looks like theyâ€™d take offers. He looks a sweet character though others will be able to comment more on his confo!


----------



## Annagain (18 April 2019)

I had a Section D. 

He was the most arrogant, stubborn, bolshy, opinionated, infuriating, certifiably excitable creature that ever lived......He was also the most honest, talented, bomproof, enthusiastic, loyal and trustworthy horse I ever had the pleasure of knowing. He spent most of his time on his back legs but it never felt unsafe and it was only becasue he was so keen to go somewhere, if he couldn't go forwards, he'd go up. Then you let him go and he exploded into canter but never really went anywhere. His daftness made him feel exciting but in reality he was safe as houses. He'd put 7 strides in a 4 stride related distance as he'd bunny hop with excitement as a result he never got to a fence on the wrong stride but he'd also turn on a sixpence so was awesome in a jump off! I had total faith in him to get me to the other side of a fence no matter what it was and even after being hit by a van traffic didn't bother him. 

He was never sick or sorry. He got hit by a van and had a singe mark on his coat was all he had wrong with him. Luckily, he was very fit at the time. The vet said he must have tensed his bum muscles and bounced off. The day he stopped at a fence aged 25 he went straight to the vet. The arthritic changes in his knees was so bad the vet couldn't believe he was sound and just not jumping. The only time he was ever ill was the day I lost him to colic at 27. Even when he had strangles, the first we knew of it was when an abcess burst out of his throat, he'd shown no signs of being ill before that. 

His dam was exaclty the same (my friend owned her). His full sister was an RDA pony. If you find a good one, you won't get a better horse. I'd have another like a shot. You definitely need to be the sort of person who can laugh at the trials they throw your way and not get stressed by them though.


----------



## Abi90 (18 April 2019)

Hereâ€™s that grey mareâ€™s add. Sheâ€™s lovely!! 

ETA just noticed the bit about the odd buck so perhaps not




__ https://www.facebook.com/770594106/posts/10156471320374107


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 April 2019)

I'm so very disappointed today 
I was lead to believe I was the first person booked to view Meg and they told me the earliest I could go was Friday as they had other people viewing horses etc. Then I see on Facebook today that shes been sold to the first person to view her. I have been asking since last week if I could view her and the guy said that I would get "first dibs" on her etc. I know this is probably how dealers operate but I'm totally pissed off right now


----------



## ihatework (18 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I'm so very disappointed today 
I was lead to believe I was the first person booked to view Meg and they told me the earliest I could go was Friday as they had other people viewing horses etc. Then I see on Facebook today that shes been sold to the first person to view her. I have been asking since last week if I could view her and the guy said that I would get "first dibs" on her etc. I know this is probably how dealers operate but I'm totally pissed off right now 

Click to expand...

I bet she was sold in the first couple of days and dealer was waiting to see if she passed the vet or not, you would have then got first dibs on a vet failure.

Oh well it wasnâ€™t meant to be. There will be one waiting just around the corner.

You probably do need to go and sit on a couple to get a feel for what you really need


----------



## indie1282 (18 April 2019)

ihatework said:



			I bet she was sold in the first couple of days and dealer was waiting to see if she passed the vet or not, you would have then got first dibs on a vet failure.

Oh well it wasnâ€™t meant to be. There will be one waiting just around the corner.

You probably do need to go and sit on a couple to get a feel for what you really need
		
Click to expand...

This.

Chalk it up to experience and move on to the next one.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 April 2019)

Abi90 said:



			Hereâ€™s that grey mareâ€™s add. Sheâ€™s lovely!!

ETA just noticed the bit about the odd buck so perhaps not




__ https://www.facebook.com/770594106/posts/10156471320374107



Click to expand...

she does look the right sort but apart from the odd buck,  she also needs a job, which reading between the lines could mean she is not good if not kept busy


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 April 2019)

I do like the look of this one...


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 April 2019)

yes she looks good but didnt we have discussions about this one,  they are talking about getting her fit and refreshing her at shows,if it wasnt her it was the same wording....  wonder why she is unfit?  might be worth a call to get some more details


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 April 2019)

I would say its a fake advert.  The wording is not what a horseman would use and why advertise a horse that is not for sale yet.

Have non of the many suitable horses that have been linked to this thread been any good to go and try.  There has to be at least 6 worth a look at.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 April 2019)

AA, I've contacted so many people and over half haven't returned my calls and/or messages. Its extremely frustrating


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 April 2019)

Thoughts on Horsequest ad ref: 207542  ??


----------



## Ddraig_wen (19 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I'm so very disappointed today 
I was lead to believe I was the first person booked to view Meg and they told me the earliest I could go was Friday as they had other people viewing horses etc. Then I see on Facebook today that shes been sold to the first person to view her. I have been asking since last week if I could view her and the guy said that I would get "first dibs" on her etc. I know this is probably how dealers operate but I'm totally pissed off right now 

Click to expand...

He's got a rather nice chunky show cob type just advertised today, might be worth an ask?   I've always found his sell very quickly


----------



## G&T (19 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Thoughts on Horsequest ad ref: 207542  ??
		
Click to expand...

She sounds worth a call at least? ðŸ˜Š


----------



## merlin84 (19 April 2019)

Ad looks beautiful but the horse doesnâ€™t seem to have done much if mostly a field ornament.


----------



## be positive (19 April 2019)

The sidebone may not have effected her so far but any young horse that has done so little yet has started to have any arthritic changes would be a concern to me as to whether it would stand up to doing more, jumping may be an issue, and whether there will be changes going on elsewhere..

I know it is proving to be a tough search but why start with a known issue, unless it does not have a bearing on the future soundness I would give it a miss.

I think many of the horses that you have tried to find out about will have been sold, some people forget where they have put ads and never remove them once it has sold, Horsemart often has ads that are months old that never get updated which is why I stopped using it to buy or sell.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 April 2019)

re the mare on horsequest  ,,i would have a chat with your vet re sidebone,  a friend had a big horse with sidebones in both fronts and he was always a bit iffy when he came out of the stable but ok once working.  he went quite lame in the end and had to be PTS..


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 April 2019)

Thanks for the input.

I'm not sure if I should keep actively looking or take a break for a month and see if I can sort some extra money out. To be honest though, whatever money you have available, it never seems to be enough 
I'm never going to be able to afford to buy exactly what I'm looking for so compromises have to be made somewhere.
I'm not looking for a world beater, just an easy hack that can step up a gear to do a few other bits.


----------



## gunnergundog (19 April 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I'm not sure if I should keep actively looking or take a break for a month and see if I can sort some extra money out. .
		
Click to expand...

That is the best idea you have had in my opinion. 

Someone always pops up and says 'oh but I've never paid more than tuppence halfpenny for a horse' or 'all the horses I've ever known cost less than 2 shillings and 6 pence and they won Badminton/the Olympics and the Derby'!  For sure.  However, whilst the odd sane, safe, sound horse may exist in the lower price bracket, as the last 24 pages that have run over 15 days prove there is certainly not an abundance of them.  And how many people do you suppose have been looking for you??

Upping your budget is no guarantee but it will open up the pool of horses available to you.  Also, it will hopefully get you away from looking at horses that already have known/declared veterinary issues (eg sidebone) or which have probably already failed a vetting for someone else (the one you were supposed to be first to view).

However, as Adoreable Alice said, finding the ad for a suitable horse is only the first step; you have to get on the phone immediately and keep phoning until you get a reply.  You then have to be prepared to jump in your car that day or the very next at the latest and drive to see said horse.  Take dogs/parrots whatever with you or get an animal sitter on stand-by.  Time waits for no man.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 April 2019)

just seen one on facebook and dont know how to transfer ad to here so this is the ad posted by jasmine vernon on horses and ponies for sale/loan UK    16.3,KWPN 10 year old piebald mare,hacks alone and in company goes in front or behind.forward but safe, amazing with traffic, good calm personality,good with everyone,has done med level dressage.  Â£4500 with full wardrobe and black county saddle which was made for her or Â£2500 no tack   nottinghamshire.....looks a nice type and sounds easy to handle even though she is big


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 April 2019)

Thsnk you so very very much to all that are helping. I genuinely appreciate it more than you know 
I'm going to take a little break just now though from it all as I think that I need to think once again about the things I'm willing or need to compromise in order to find the "right" horse, and balance that with the type I would like. There are plenty of horses out there that are ticking all of the boxes to be fair BUT they are all above my current budget. I may or may not be able to stretch the budget a little more but I need to decide what factors of the criteria I can negotiate on. I have my mind set really on an ID type 16hh+ so will give it a few weeks, scrape more money and see where I'm at then


----------



## be positive (19 April 2019)

That makes so much sense, the scattergun approach is confusing and bringing up too many that are not ticking many boxes, set your criteria with a few compromises and stick to it, I would continue to browse through the new ads and not go looking back through all the old ones, something is sure to turn up when you stop trying so hard to find it.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 April 2019)

sounds like a sensible idea SLH,  i must admit that most of the ones that have looked suitable have been above your budget unless they are in their mid teens.     good luck with the savings


----------



## Summit (19 April 2019)

The thread should be closed so SLH doesnâ€™t come up with â€œwhat about this oneâ€

Agree you should step back, Iâ€™m confused with it all let alone you


----------



## Myloubylou (20 April 2019)

Iâ€™d still keep an eye out though, I saw a pony that was advertised Thursday evening, called straight up & saw her yesterday. Sheâ€™s exactly what I was looking so agreed sale after viewing & getting her vetted. Iâ€™ve seen a few over last few weeks that weâ€™re not â€œon briefâ€ but the right one didnâ€™t seem out there so thought have to compromise. She still needs to pass the vet but glad I spotted as sheâ€™s got lots of interest but I was first in. I donâ€™t have huge budget


----------



## Summit (20 April 2019)

Myloubylou said:



			Iâ€™d still keep an eye out though, I saw a pony that was advertised Thursday evening, called straight up & saw her yesterday. Sheâ€™s exactly what I was looking so agreed sale after viewing & getting her vetted. Iâ€™ve seen a few over last few weeks that weâ€™re not â€œon briefâ€ but the right one didnâ€™t seem out there so thought have to compromise. She still needs to pass the vet but glad I spotted as sheâ€™s got lots of interest but I was first in. I donâ€™t have huge budget
		
Click to expand...

Straight in, bosh, job done 

You have to move quickly and be prepared to go that day if necessary 

Try not to rule out teens.  Iâ€™ve got a 19 year old, ok we just hack, but heâ€™s sprightly and has more energy than younger horses I know


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (28 April 2019)




----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (28 April 2019)

Just in case you're still looking ðŸ˜


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 April 2019)

he looks like a good one, not sure if SLH is taking a break and saving a bit more, but he would be worth a look IMO

oooh, just looked at the video on facebook and i really like him, its not been on long so SLH needs to get her skates on if she likes him....


----------



## elliejhb (30 April 2019)

SLH of you're still looking, this lady appeared on my Facebook this morning.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2291584751095746&id=1651027738484787


----------



## Chippers1 (1 May 2019)

Another I saw and thought of you @SatansLittleHelper if you're still looking
My friend has a horse from this dealer and rates her very highly.


----------

